# Fund Raising Status for Diamer Basha And Mohmand Dam



## BHarwana

Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND-2018
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP003593299999014
Total Transactions: 1
Total Amount: Rs. 1,000,000


http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
19


----------



## BHarwana

First donation worth Rs 1 Million made by Chief Justice himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## hazzam

this single step is beginning of long journey .


----------



## BHarwana

hazzam said:


> this single step is beginning of long journey .



Don't worry I will keep you updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goku-kun

hazzam said:


> this single step is beginning of long journey .


you beg in front of world bank/US..
we are atleast asking from our people to donate..
and all of this is due to your country who is the violater of indus water treaty signed in 1962 and which clearly states that all the rivers in kashmir belong to Pakistan and your prime minister of that time agreed to it but now you are creating dams over it violating the agreement..



BHarwana said:


> First donation worth Rs 1 Million made by Chief Justice himself.


does state bank has branches in other cities?
as far as i know it is only in karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Goku-kun said:


> does state bank has branches in other cities?
> as far as i know it is only in karachi..



Here is a website you can chek on it.
http://www.sbp.org.pk/

You can also deposit from your own bank to state bank or any international bank to this account as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hazzam

Goku-kun said:


> you beg in front of world bank/US..
> we are atleast asking from our people to donate..
> and all of this is due to your country who is the violater of indus water treaty signed in 1962 and which clearly states that all the rivers in kashmir belong to Pakistan and your prime minister of that time agreed to it but now you are creating dams over it violating the agreement..
> 
> 
> does state bank has branches in other cities?
> as far as i know it is only in karachi..



i was appreciating chief justice's gesture .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Thank you for this thread

I shared these details in my whatsapp group and encouraged everyone to donate as much as possible.. 

I will try to contribute as much as I can so that I could say to my grand children that Bhasha dam was built with my money and I didn't invest all money in savings

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BHarwana

Zaki said:


> Thank you for this thread
> 
> I shared these details in my whatsapp group and encouraged everyone to donate as much as possible..
> 
> I will try to contribute as much as I can so that I could say to my grand children that Bhasha dam was built with my money and I didn't invest all money in savings



It is a great initiative from SC I will also donate as much as I can it is our responsibility. When ever you share please share it with the original link so that people can trust the source.


----------



## Hyde

BHarwana said:


> It is a great initiative from SC I will also donate as much as I can it is our responsibility. When ever you share please share it with the original link so that people can trust the source.


Yes I shared Supreme Court website alongside the PDF letter attached on the SC website...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Laanat on this fraud democracy. 

A system run by corrupt leaders who come to power to consolidate their rule, enrich their families and themselves. 

If the last 10 years was of true democracy, Supreme Court did not need to set up this fund. The leaders who claim are popular with people must know the challenges and the problems of the country and its people.

Do we know what the target amount of this is?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BHarwana

airmarshal said:


> Do we know what the target amount of this is?



http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/ready-for-construction/diamer-basha-dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku-kun

BHarwana said:


> http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/ready-for-construction/diamer-basha-dam


great news bro..
can you please open the new thread or give me the link of existing one because:
Pakistan finalizes purchase of 4 Ada class corvette ships from Turkey
Turkey to sell four Ada class corvettes for Pakistan Navy
Turkey to sell four warships to Pakistan | The Express Tribune


----------



## AZ1

This is good indeed but i think sc should put this in as a tax 100 rupes in per electricity bill or so as water will be used by every person.

What is the target in rupees figure for these dams?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

AZ1 said:


> What is the target in rupees figure for these dams?



$12 billion under 2008 assessment convert it. The target is achievable.


----------



## Hyde

BHarwana said:


> $12 billion under 2008 assessment convert it. The target is achievable.


It is $14 billion dollars since last couplecof years... Will likely cost more in fresh surveys and more by the time it completes

I think it may cost us $20 billion dollars+ eventually... You never know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Zaki said:


> It is $14 billion dollars since last couplecof years... Will likely cost more in fresh surveys and more by the time it completes
> 
> I think it may cost us $20 billion dollars+ eventually... You never know



$20 billion is too much it will only add a $1 billion more at max. If it constructed with donation funds the cost will come down by %7 due to no interest rate imposed by loans.

The worst thing is that they spent billions on roads instead of this dam. Hydroelectric electricity is cheap and would have brought the electricity cost down and reduced the hydrocarbon import bill by great percentage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

BHarwana said:


> Don't worry I will keep you updated.



two dams are proposed ?


----------



## BHarwana

hazzam said:


> two dams are proposed ?


Yes 2 are proposed. why what is your question?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

BHarwana said:


> Yes 2 are proposed. why what is your question?



i am concerned about cost , way back in 2008 , 12 bn dollars was the cost of one dam or both ?


----------



## BHarwana

hazzam said:


> i am concerned about cost , way back in 2008 , 12 bn dollars was the cost of one dam or both ?



One dam. don't worry Pakistanis make documented donation of more than $3 billion a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

BHarwana said:


> One dam. don't worry Pakistanis make documented donation of more than $3 billion a year.



very good ,
dams take long time to build , at least a decade , at the end of 2028 dam may complete ,
this project will finally cost at least 30 billion dollars in 2028 , considering rate of dollar in 2008 .same thing apply for another mohmand dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

Mohmand Dam will cost little over a billion dollars as its a much smaller dam being built on Swat River.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

hazzam said:


> very good ,
> dams take long time to build , at least a decade , at the end of 2028 dam may complete ,
> this project will finally cost at least 30 billion dollars in 2028 , considering rate of dollar in 2008 .same thing apply for another mohmand dam.



The estimate cost is given in Dollars to make you understand it. Dollars are not required for Pakistan to construct the Dam we have domestic construction industry that produces most of construction material.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

Canuck786 said:


> Mohmand Dam will cost little over a billion dollars as its a much smaller dam being built on Swat River.



smaller dams are more advisable because of cost and time involved is less .


----------



## BHarwana

hazzam said:


> at the end of 2028 dam may complete



Nope the time you are quoting is wrong the damn can be completed in lesser time by 2024 it will be running.


----------



## Canuck786

Also the cost is higher because about 106 km of karakorum highway will submerge as a result of lake formed for this dam. The cost of realignment of Karakorum highway is also factored into this number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Canuck786 said:


> Mohmand Dam will cost little over a billion dollars as its a much smaller dam being built on Swat River.



The work on Mohmand Dam has already started.


----------



## hazzam

BHarwana said:


> The estimate cost is given in Dollars to make you understand it. Dollars are not required for Pakistan to construct the Dam we have domestic construction industry that produces most of construction material.



even if you depend on your local construction industry ,you have to procure equipment , machinery , design, from other countries , you have to purchase all these things in dollars , cost is mostly affected by fuel oil which you will get only in dollars . big dam projects are very prone to cost overrun , sometimes they cross over up to 400 percent , if construction period escalates again it affects cost of the project .
but this is good step you people have taken the first step towards the journey .


----------



## BHarwana

hazzam said:


> even if you depend on your local construction industry ,you have to procure equipment , machinery , design, from other countries , you have to purchase all these things in dollars , cost is mostly affected by fuel oil which you will get only in dollars . big dam projects are very prone to cost overrun , sometimes they cross over up to 400 percent , if construction period escalates again it affects cost of the project .
> but this is good step you people have taken the first step towards the journey .



The Dams are in ready for construction stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goku-kun

hazzam said:


> even if you depend on your local construction industry ,you have to procure equipment , machinery , design, from other countries , you have to purchase all these things in dollars , cost is mostly affected by fuel oil which you will get only in dollars . big dam projects are very prone to cost overrun , sometimes they cross over up to 400 percent , if construction period escalates again it affects cost of the project .
> but this is good step you people have taken the first step towards the journey .


sorry for the above message and i appreciate that you delivered a positive msg but i took the wrong meaning of it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

hazzam said:


> even if you depend on your local construction industry ,you have to procure equipment , machinery , design, from other countries , you have to purchase all these things in dollars , cost is mostly affected by fuel oil which you will get only in dollars . big dam projects are very prone to cost overrun , sometimes they cross over up to 400 percent , if construction period escalates again it affects cost of the project .
> but this is good step you people have taken the first step towards the journey .


You are right just the first step...

The following is the list of all the steps to be completed on Indus Basin:

Skardu Dam
Tungus Hydropower Project
Yulbo Hydropower Project
Bunji Dam
*Diamer-Bhasha Dam (Being started)*
Patan hydropower Project
Thakot Hydropower Project
Kalabagh Dam

Tarbela Dam Extension-5
Dasu Dam- Stage 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitro

Pakistani army should be given the job with help of Pakistani prisoners free labor and Chinese engineers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

Canuck786 said:


> You are right just the first step...
> 
> The following is the list of all the steps to be completed on Indus Basin:
> 
> Skardu Dam
> Tungus Hydropower Project
> Yulbo Hydropower Project
> Bunji Dam
> *Diamer-Bhasha Dam (Being started)*
> Patan hydropower Project
> Thakot Hydropower Project
> Kalabagh Dam
> 
> Tarbela Dam Extension-5
> Dasu Dam- Stage 2



very good ,
better to go for hydropower , than thermal .



Canuck786 said:


> Also the cost is higher because about 106 km of karakorum highway will submerge as a result of lake formed for this dam. The cost of realignment of Karakorum highway is also factored into this number.



construction of highway is another big project .this i suppose is high altitude road ?


----------



## Canuck786

hazzam said:


> ..
> construction of highway is another big project .this i suppose is high altitude road ?


Yes in the Karakorum range at that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

Canuck786 said:


> Yes in the Karakorum range at that..



high altitude road construction involves temperature issues . sometimes under freezing conditions .very tough .chinese are master of such techniques .


----------



## BHarwana

hazzam said:


> high altitude road construction involves temperature issues . sometimes under freezing conditions .very tough .chinese are master of such techniques .



Yes both Chinese and FWO are capable to do the work.


----------



## hazzam

BHarwana said:


> Yes both Chinese and FWO are capable to do the work.



FWO is pakistani engineering organisation for road works ?


----------



## BHarwana

hazzam said:


> FWO is pakistani engineering organisation for road works ?



https://www.fwo.com.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

very good .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice initiative


----------



## Yaseen1

good decision but there should be regular checks to ensure donated money is not subject to corruption as it is easy to steal donated money

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

This will only be successful if IK becomes the prime minister and urges people to donate money for the Dams. The money needed for the first phase is $ 4 Billion. Money is not needed all at once, every year $ 2-3 Billion would be needed. Government can set up separate fund for overseas Pakistanis. Also the money collected should have a live counter, once they have collected $ 4 Billion for this year they should put the campaign on hold, the way IK and his team collects money for Shaukat Khanum Cancer hospitals. 

A committee should be made who should make recommendations with regards to fund collection for same. This committee should be headed by some one who has good repute among the general public. The domain of the committee should also include collection of funds in the form of grants from different organizations world wide.

If Pakistan takes this issue as a challenge, in no time they ll get over this issue and if PTI's government successfully completes Dam construction, they ll win 2023 elections too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ALi Rizwan

AZ1 said:


> This is good indeed but i think sc should put this in as a tax 100 rupes in per electricity bill or so as water will be used by every person.
> 
> What is the target in rupees figure for these dams?



A bad idea. Why people forget that most of population is not like us its not just Rs 100 your electricity is too expensive even for middle class. many peoples find it difficult to pay electric bills specially in summer.

People should voluntarily donate not by force.

& Why not end Govt. subsidies (Specially Metro) & use that money on dams.



Zaki said:


> It is $14 billion dollars since last couplecof years... Will likely cost more in fresh surveys and more by the time it completes
> 
> I think it may cost us $20 billion dollars+ eventually... You never know



Not just high construction cost it will also be more expensive to operate / maintain the Main Power Lines.


----------



## AZ1

ALi Rizwan said:


> A bad idea. Why people forget that most of population is not like us its not just Rs 100 your electricity is too expensive even for middle class. many peoples find it difficult to pay electric bills specially in summer.
> 
> People should voluntarily donate not by force.
> 
> & Why not end Govt. subsidies (Specially Metro) & use that money on dams.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just high construction cost it will also be more expensive to operate / maintain the Main Power Lines.


100 rupees is expensive? Everyone has mobile phone of 2000 rupees atleast and here you are saying 100 rupees per family is expensive than here we expect they will do donation for dam.if they can recharge their mlobile for 100 they can def afford 100 per bill.


----------



## zip

If it touched 1 billion $ already then one can expect up to 3 billion from this initiative ..Chief Justice with judicial over reach playing to the gallery will come down to earth when he realizes how much people he can rally for this cause ..It's pure public space , he should not compete with administration ..


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Canuck786 said:


> You are right just the first step...
> 
> The following is the list of all the steps to be completed on Indus Basin:
> 
> Skardu Dam
> Tungus Hydropower Project
> Yulbo Hydropower Project
> Bunji Dam
> *Diamer-Bhasha Dam (Being started)*
> Patan hydropower Project
> Thakot Hydropower Project
> Kalabagh Dam
> 
> Tarbela Dam Extension-5
> Dasu Dam- Stage 2



Sir instead of doing copy paste do some basic home work.
Skardu not possible.
Many reason but to give you one example
Skardu/Katzara Dam will mean end of Baltistan because out of 3 Main valley 2 will sink. 
That land worth 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000........... time more then land elsewhere in Pakistan because their is no other land option there.
You Can sink any major city in punjab and create 10 more cities. you can sink agriculture land and use new land through canal but no alternative of land there because its rocky mountain not like Murree or Kashmir.

You don't want those people to have Representative in Assemblies but you want to kick them out from there land. Great.

& ask army how they will support front line with that nonsense.

KB Dam should be on top of list.
1> you can drive canal
2> Water flow is more
3> Main Line 500 kva is already available.



AZ1 said:


> 100 rupees is expensive? Everyone has mobile phone of 2000 rupees atleast and here you are saying 100 rupees per family is expensive than here we expect they will do donation for dam.if they can recharge their mlobile for 100 they can def afford 100 per bill.



*it should not be by force.*

& yes it might be strange for you but its fact. many people finding it difficult to survive.

Why not end Govt. Subsidies? why not shut down or sell white elephant project.

improve your tax system.

your highly paid celebrity is not even in tax system Hint: Singer


----------



## Canuck786

ALi Rizwan said:


> Sir instead of doing copy paste do some basic home work.
> Skardu not possible.
> Many reason but to give you one example
> Skardu/Katzara Dam will mean end of Baltistan because out of 3 Main valley 2 will sink.
> That land worth 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000........... time more then land elsewhere in Pakistan because their is no other land option there.
> You Can sink any major city in punjab and create 10 more cities. you can sink agriculture land and use new land through canal but no alternative of land there because its rocky mountain not like Murree or Kashmir.
> 
> You don't want those people to have Representative in Assemblies but you want to kick them out from there land. Great.
> 
> & ask army how they will support front line with that nonsense.
> 
> KB Dam should be on top of list.
> 1> you can drive canal
> 2> Water flow is more
> 3> Main Line 500 kva is already available.
> 
> 
> 
> *it should not be by force.*
> 
> & yes it might be strange for you but its fact. many people finding it difficult to survive.
> 
> Why not end Govt. Subsidies? why not shut down or sell white elephant project.
> 
> improve your tax system.
> 
> your highly paid celebrity is not even in tax system Hint: Singer


Don't be mad.. I think this in fact refers to a smaller run of the river dam with only 1600 MW capacity which is different from the Katzara Dam which would yield 15000 MW.


----------



## Hyde

ALi Rizwan said:


> A bad idea. Why people forget that most of population is not like us its not just Rs 100 your electricity is too expensive even for middle class. many peoples find it difficult to pay electric bills specially in summer.
> 
> People should voluntarily donate not by force.
> 
> & Why not end Govt. subsidies (Specially Metro) & use that money on dams.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just high construction cost it will also be more expensive to operate / maintain the Main Power Lines.


The cost of maintenance will be peanuts compared to the profit it is likely to yield. Imagine if enough donations are collected where we don't have to take loan... It means we can either save billions of dollars per year from fuel imports or eliminate the circular debt by reduce the overall generation cost of electricity in Pakistan.


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Canuck786 said:


> Don't be mad.. I think this in fact refers to a smaller run of the river dam with only 1600 MW capacity which is different from the Katzara Dam which would yield 15000 MW.



Please do share that Dam info which will not end northern area.



Zaki said:


> The cost of maintenance will be peanuts compared to the profit it is likely to yield. Imagine if enough donations are collected where we don't have to take loan... It means we can either save billions of dollars per year from fuel imports or eliminate the circular debt by reduce the overall generation cost of electricity in Pakistan.


i am not against diamer. construction should have started in 2007~8.
KB is on top of list.
Because benefit is greater.
*1> Canal 2> Water Flow 3> 500KVA line already available 4> Maintenance of Main line easy (Compare it with mountainous region & Harsh Winter) 4> it will also take less time.
Pakistan at the moment need to launch at least 3 Mega Dam with in short interval of time (Because project completion will take 8~10 year.)*


----------



## My-Analogous

ThanatosI said:


> This will only be successful if IK becomes the prime minister and urges people to donate money for the Dams. The money needed for the first phase is $ 4 Billion. Money is not needed all at once, every year $ 2-3 Billion would be needed. Government can set up separate fund for overseas Pakistanis. Also the money collected should have a live counter, once they have collected $ 4 Billion for this year they should put the campaign on hold, the way IK and his team collects money for Shaukat Khanum Cancer hospitals.
> 
> A committee should be made who should make recommendations with regards to fund collection for same. This committee should be headed by some one who has good repute among the general public. The domain of the committee should also include collection of funds in the form of grants from different organizations world wide.
> 
> If Pakistan takes this issue as a challenge, in no time they ll get over this issue and if PTI's government successfully completes Dam construction, they ll win 2023 elections too.


First give us vote right and also give us share in dam so that if something goes wrong we can kill the bugs. Donation i am not interested in and sooner and later some zardari or someone else will come and sell this dam and take all money in his bag. Make us owner of this dam and we will give you the money


----------



## AZ1

ALi Rizwan said:


> Sir instead of doing copy paste do some basic home work.
> Skardu not possible.
> Many reason but to give you one example
> Skardu/Katzara Dam will mean end of Baltistan because out of 3 Main valley 2 will sink.
> That land worth 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000........... time more then land elsewhere in Pakistan because their is no other land option there.
> You Can sink any major city in punjab and create 10 more cities. you can sink agriculture land and use new land through canal but no alternative of land there because its rocky mountain not like Murree or Kashmir.
> 
> You don't want those people to have Representative in Assemblies but you want to kick them out from there land. Great.
> 
> & ask army how they will support front line with that nonsense.
> 
> KB Dam should be on top of list.
> 1> you can drive canal
> 2> Water flow is more
> 3> Main Line 500 kva is already available.
> 
> 
> 
> *it should not be by force.*
> 
> & yes it might be strange for you but its fact. many people finding it difficult to survive.
> 
> Why not end Govt. Subsidies? why not shut down or sell white elephant project.
> 
> improve your tax system.
> 
> your highly paid celebrity is not even in tax system Hint: Singer




Simple No money NO honey.


----------



## ALi Rizwan

AZ1 said:


> Simple No money NO honey.



Let me explain in simple word.
You want Mansha too pay RS 100. he will not mind if you add few more zeros. 
You also want poor man to pay 100 who cry ask for money or loan so he can pay electricity bill.

Not just money we need huge amount of money for dams.

Kickout assemblies who took billions of rupee and only contribution is road sewerage line in their constituency.
Kickout excessive and useless manpower of Govt. Enterprises.
Sell all white elephant project.
End subsidies on useless project
improve tax system.
Suspend nonprofit project
encourage business community to invest


----------



## R Wing

The money is all there. Bloody politicians and even worse Musharraf never implemented a proper meritocracy and collection system. The operations grey / black economy in Pakistan over just one financial year are enough to fund many such dams!


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Zaki said:


> Thank you for this thread
> 
> I shared these details in my whatsapp group and encouraged everyone to donate as much as possible..
> 
> I will try to contribute as much as I can so that I could say to my grand children that Bhasha dam was built with my money and I didn't invest all money in savings


Jaki , who do we donate from overseas? I was thinking maybe 300 USD for now.Will keep sending every month !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Status update*






Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND-2018
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP003593299999014
Total Transactions: 5
Total Amount: Rs. 1,201,150

http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chimgathar

Wow only 5 transaction, people are still sleeping


----------



## RealNapster

Chimgathar said:


> Wow only 5 transaction, people are still sleeping



Most people don't know. Its the respinsibility of PDF members to share this info and SC link in each and every platform either its whatsapp groups or their facebook wall/pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

RealNapster said:


> Most people don't know. Its the respinsibility of PDF members to share this info and SC link in each and every platform either its whatsapp groups or their facebook wall/pages.



actually ! the events of qarz muko mulk bachao is still very fresh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Chimgathar said:


> Wow only 5 transaction, people are still sleeping


Bro, its SBP, they will update not very often I bet.
Im trying to figure out how to send money from usa to this campaign.
Do I need both account number and that IBAN #? Use Western Union or the local bank?
Once I can figure this out can advise some willing friends how to do it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v9s

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Bro, its SBP, they will update not very often I bet.
> Im trying to figure out how to send money from usa to this campaign.
> Do I need both account number and that IBAN #? Use Western Union or the local bank?
> Once I can figure this out can advise some willing friends how to do it too.



You need the account holder name and IBAN (maybe branch as well, which you can put the state bank's address)


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

How can I donate? I tried from my account but both the account number & the IBN number was not found. I was trying to register my payee so I can donate a small amount every month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

Itne saalon baad phir awam ki hi jeb se.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Furqan Sarwar said:


> How can I donate? I tried from my account but both the account number & the IBN number was not found. I was trying to register my payee so I can donate a small amount every month


If you are in Pakistan you just need the account number I think. The IBAn# is if sending from overseas.


----------



## leadsmalik98

yup


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update.*








*Fund Raising Status Dams*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND-2018
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 2,547,411 
(Two million five hundred forty-seven thousand four hundred eleven) 
(پچیس لاکھ سینتالیس ہزار چار سو گیارہ )


http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leadsmalik98

dear friends kindly find here a shared page.... differents banks also operated accounts for DAM FUND by Chief Justice of paistan


----------



## Salza

$14 Billions equivalent to *Rs 1,701,700,000,000* as of now (on current dollar price). A 13 digit count in PKR.

So far, in 3-4 days amount raised is *Rs. 2,547,411*. 7 digit count. However momentum will be build up after the elections only.

This is a huge amount required to build these two dams and it will require atleast 7 to 8 years to get it done. So we have reasonable time to raise the money. Govt will also add substantial amount every fiscal year for the project but it will require constant donation by Pakistanis to manage the funds. Rich businessmen and their groups can contribute a lot like Mian Muhammad Mansha, Malik Riaz, Hishwani Group, Abul Razzaq Group(ARY) etc. Ordinary citizens shouldn't rush with one time donation and than forget but rather add, lets say, Rs 500 or Rs 1000 every 3rd or 4th month, in this way, funds will remain afloat and so as the national passion for the cause just like during 2005 earthquake donations.


----------



## BHarwana

Salza said:


> $14 Billions equivalent to *Rs 1,701,700,000,000* as of now (on current dollar price). A 13 digit count in PKR.
> 
> So far, in 3-4 days amount raised is *Rs. 2,547,411*. 7 digit count. However momentum will be build up after the elections only.
> 
> This is a huge amount required to build these two dams and it will require atleast 7 to 8 years to get it done. So we have reasonable time to raise the money. Govt will also add substantial amount every fiscal year for the project but it will require constant donation by Pakistanis to manage the funds. Rich businessmen and their groups can contribute a lot like Mian Muhammad Mansha, Malik Riaz, Hishwani Group, Abul Razzaq Group(ARY) etc. Ordinary citizens shouldn't rush with one time donation and than forget but rather add, lets say, Rs 500 or Rs 1000 every 3rd or 4th month, in this way, funds will remain afloat and so as the national passion for the cause just like during 2005 earthquake donations.



We don't need 14 billion at once we need it over time of 7 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

BHarwana said:


> We don't need 14 billion at once we need it over time of 7 years



of course , that is what i said:

_This is a huge amount required to build these two dams *and it will require atleast 7 to 8 years to get it done. So we have reasonable time to raise the money. *_


----------



## H!TchHiker

BHarwana said:


> We don't need 14 billion at once we need it over time of 7 years


We can raise material amount within a year
1) Corruption cases on nawaz i think 300 billion
2) Mushraf case amount to 100 billion
3) DHA karachi scam amounts to 200 billion
Zardari is un-estimated...If chief justice is serious he better implement the law and recover this money

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Salza said:


> of course , that is what i said:
> 
> _This is a huge amount required to build these two dams *and it will require atleast 7 to 8 years to get it done. So we have reasonable time to raise the money.*_



Cement factories use a lot of water of Pakistani rivers for free Now they will have to pay for the Dams as well this is latest. Don't worry dams are going to be made it is for sure.


----------



## Salza

BHarwana said:


> Cement factories use a lot of water of Pakistani rivers for free Now they will have to pay for the Dams as well this is latest. Don't worry dams are going to be made it is for sure.



For once, I don't want world bank or Asian bank involvement in it nor Chinese funding. It will only raise loan burden later on us. Let's see how much metal this nation has on it in them when it comes to national pride, passion, cause, unity and understanding.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Mashallah People are donating yesterday it was 1.3 million now it is 2.5 mill 
but still a long way to go 
all PDFers are here by requested to share this info with everyone they know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

H!TchHiker said:


> We can raise material amount within a year
> 1) Corruption cases on nawaz i think 300 billion
> 2) Mushraf case amount to 100 billion
> 3) DHA karachi scam amounts to 200 billion
> Zardari is un-estimated...If chief justice is serious he better implement the law and recover this money



We need to get FBR fixed. Tax collection is the key. Fixing it a great deal, if not completely, will be a game changer.


----------



## BHarwana

Salza said:


> For once, I don't want world bank or Asian bank involvement in it nor Chinese funding. It will only raise loan burden later on us. Let's see how much metal this nation has on it in them when it comes to national pride, passion, cause, unity and understanding.



This nation has a lot of metal but let the election pass. This fund will have a jump. We all go to Jummah Namaz every week spread the message there and create awareness this will rise.


----------



## maxpayne

also every govt employee and maybe private, must pay 10% increase In their pay into this account every month for one year. And See what happens


----------



## Baghial

BHarwana said:


> First donation worth Rs 1 Million made by Chief Justice himself.


2.5 billions dollars wasted on metros,,n trains in lahore
no water for toilets....... no clean drinking water= but trains and metro,s on subsidy from govt-- soon they will bankrupt the govt...
then they will be sold to china or turkey

now build dams.......... from charity.......

but corruption, comissions, and kick-backs are not punished ,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*







*Fund Raising Status - Dams*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 7,592,987 
(Seven million five hundred ninety-two thousand nine hundred eighty-seven rupees) 
(پچھتر لاکھ بانوے ہزار نو سو ستاسی روپے )


http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757


----------



## dilpakistani

Will be submitting as soon as i get salary IA...



dilpakistani said:


> Will be submitting as soon as i get salary IA...


and will continue to do so jab taak baan nai jatay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

*Amount collected so far : Rs 7,592,987
Target : Rs 1,701,700,000,000 ($14 billion @ today's dollar rate)
Percentage Achieved : 0.00044%*


----------



## LeGenD

maxpayne said:


> also every govt employee and maybe private, must pay 10% increase In their pay into this account every month for one year. And See what happens


I disagree! Donations should not be _forced_.


----------



## Super Falcon

Pak should build it on its own


----------



## maxpayne

LeGenD said:


> I disagree! Donations should not be _forced_.


when govt employee pay big amount, then They will make sure no corruption happen In this fund


----------



## Optimist_forever

only needed Rs 100/month per Pakistani per year and we can build all required dams


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 34,788,017
(thirty-four million seven hundred eighty-eight thousand seventeen)
(تین کروڑ سینتالیس لاکھ اٹھاسی ہزار سترہ روپے)






http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

LOL this is great few hours ago it was 7 million and now it is 34 million nice jump. Go Pakistan do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

lets see this time . but TBH after all these loot maar years Pakistanis now hesitate to trust anyone


----------



## ziaulislam

Funny thing is that funds were never a issue..its governance problem



BHarwana said:


> We don't need 14 billion at once we need it over time of 7 years


14 billion is not the right cost..this cost comes from Wapda own financing report which had 80% debt with 20 equity to be provided by GOP at rate of 50 billion per year or 5% of PSDP(development fund) thus if built on hard cash the cost will be less than 10 billion dollars

As I said it's not an issue of money its issue of governance

So if GOP csnt cough up 5%of development fund and spend 95%else where it shows something is wrong


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*PALPA members to donate three-day salary to Diamer-Bhasha, Mohmand dam fund*

d solely for the purpose of raising money. 

The CJP's donation was the first contribution to the said account, according to a press release on the Supreme Court’s website dated July 5, 2018.




*Afridi 'pledges' Rs1.5 million for Diamer-Bhasha, Mohmand dams fund*




A day earlier, Pakistan's former cricket captain Shahid Afridi "pledged" Rs1.5 million to the fund.

On Monday, the Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asif Ghafoor had said officers of the Pakistan armed forces would also contribute towards the fund.

During a hearing last week, the Supreme Court had observed that water resources were crucial for survival and directed the authorities to take immediate and effective measures to build two dams — Diamer-Bhasha and Mohmand.

Furthermore, the apex court had appealed to the general public, including Pakistanis residing abroad, to donate for the cause.

The account bears Account number 03-593-299999-001-4 and IBN number PK06SBPP0035932999990014 for raising funds for the construction of the two dams. 


https://www.geo.tv/latest/202896-pa...-day-salary-to-diamer-bhasha-mohmand-dam-fund

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Amount collected so far :* $ 284,867.49 (Rs. 34,788,017)*
Target :* $14 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.028%*


----------



## zip

Salza said:


> Amount collected so far :* $ 284,867.49 (Rs. 34,788,017)*
> Target :* $14 Billion*
> Percentage Achieved : *0.028%*


Miscalculated ?


----------



## Fledgingwings

Wikipedia claims Bhasha dams construction started in 2011.is it true?


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*

Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 39,566,432 
(Thirty-nine million five hundred sixty-six thousand four hundred thirty-two rupees) 
(تین کروڑ پچانوے لاکھ چھیاسٹھ ہزار چار دو بتیس روپے)







http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

Almost 40 million in few hours reached. It is going up at a good rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 54,357,739
(Fifty-four million three hundred fifty-seven thousand seven hundred thirty-nine rupees)
(پانچ کروڑ تینتالیس لاکھ ستاون ہزار سات سو انتالیس روپے )


Its about to Hit 60 million mark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 54,357,739 
(Fifty-four million three hundred fifty-seven thousand seven hundred thirty-nine rupees) 
(پانچ کروڑ تینتالیس لاکھ ستاون ہزار سات سو انتالیس روپے )







http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 64,963,762 
(Sixty-four million nine hundred sixty-three thousand seven hundred sixty-two rupees) 
(چھ کروڑ انچاس لاکھ تریسٹھ ہزار سات سو باسٹھ روپے)







http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

64 million collected so far. it is going up fast. Keep going Pakistan you can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

BHarwana said:


> *Status Update:*
> 
> *Fund Raising Status*
> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
> Total Amount: Rs. 64,963,762
> (Sixty-four million nine hundred sixty-three thousand seven hundred sixty-two rupees)
> (چھ کروڑ انچاس لاکھ تریسٹھ ہزار سات سو باسٹھ روپے)
> 
> View attachment 485802
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757
> 
> 64 million collected so far. it is going up fast. Keep going Pakistan you can do it.


This is gaining momentum and when i will visit Pakistan, i will put my first installment of this project and we need to act frequently for this, so that required quantity will be generated. We as a nation one of generous nation of the world (https://tribune.com.pk/story/1664949/9-pakistan-one-charitable-nations-world-reveals-stanford-study/) and if we can give 2 billion dollar annual to charity then we can give more for our children future and i now Pakistan can do it, as we did so many things in past. InShaAllah. PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

My-Analogous said:


> This is gaining momentum and when i will visit Pakistan, i will put my first installment of this project and we need to act frequently for this, so that required quantity will be generated. We as a nation one of generous nation of the world and i now Pakistan can do it, as we did so many things in past. InShaAllah. PAKISTAN ZINDABAD



This is nothing for Pakistan we will do it Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 70,479,289 
(Seventy million four hundred seventy-nine thousand two hundred eighty-nine rupees) 
(سات کروڑ چار لکھ اناسی ہزار دو سو نواسی روپے)






http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

_*70 million mark reached keep going Pakistan*_


----------



## Salza

Amount collected so far :* $ 579028.03 (Rs. 70,479,289)*
Target :* $14 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.0041%*


----------



## zip

Salza said:


> Amount collected so far :* $ 579028.03 (Rs. 70,479,289)*
> Target :* $14 Billion*
> Percentage Achieved : *0.041%*


Miscalculated again ?


----------



## Salza

zip said:


> Miscalculated again ?



Its Percentage Achieved : *0.0041%*


----------



## zip

Salza said:


> Its Percentage Achieved : *0.0041%*


Now seems OK ..


----------



## JazbaEKashmir

Its a matter of survival.

But people are asking & afraid where the money will go in reality?

What about Pehla Qadam during Musharfaf where did the international LIVE TV funds collections go 2?
During floods in 1992 how much money did go to Pakistanis?
During floods in 2010/2011 where the money go?
Earthquake in 2005?

Overseas Pakistanis & Pakistanis are worn out by political parties systems in Pakistan because StateBank of Pakistan is NOT independent & has NEVER been! Mafias have open access to the currencies & RS so no 1 has ever got info who did what when how via whom. 

The DAMNED dam projects must be built BUT reality is Pakistanis have lost credibility to authorities ppl in & with power.
If this cant be understood then why was it necassary to publish the donated fund collections are in safe hands? Thats the catch where reality is systems stink & rott from the top.

So what will happen after present CJ retires who will control the funds; when present caretaker PM & ex-CJ is corrupt is as well. That is when nation is afraid they cant trust anyone in power.


----------



## Arsalan

I think these are pledges and not actual fund donations. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## tarrar

Indhaallah I will donate in few days.


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Arsalan said:


> I think these are pledges and not actual fund donations. Please correct me if i am wrong.



they are actual donations how can it be pledged to a bank account?



Arsalan said:


> I think these are pledges and not actual fund donations. Please correct me if i am wrong.



they are actual donations how can it be pledged to a bank account?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

M.Musa said:


>



why is the supreme court using a yahoo email address?


----------



## PDF

Dark-Destroyer said:


> why is the supreme court using a yahoo email address?


I have no Idea... I personally use protonmail as it is quiet secure. BTW good catch.
@DESERT FIGHTER might help know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017731156220039168


----------



## Samlee

This Idea Is Stupid At It's Core


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Today my company employees donates 1 day salary (for lower rank) and 2 day salary (for higher rank officers) in the cause. Plus equal amount donated by the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

M.Musa said:


> I have no Idea... I personally use protonmail as it is quiet secure. BTW good catch.
> @DESERT FIGHTER might help know.


That’s the adress of the dude handling this publications... the PRO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Samlee said:


> This Idea Is Stupid At It's Core


Wapda needs 400 billion for whole dam and 250 billion for dam part..rest it can use financing 
That is big chunk of money for crowd funding..yes tax free investment bonds would have been more better approach..
Or simply govt needs to spend 5%of PSDP on dams and 95%on metros

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

ziaulislam said:


> Wapda needs 400 billion for whole dam and 250 billion for dam part..rest it can use financing
> That is big chunk of money for crowd funding..yes tax free investment bonds would have been more better approach..
> Or simply govt needs to spend 5%of PSDP on dams and 95%on metros




No It Is Not The Job Of The CJP He Is Going Beyond His Jurisdiction.


----------



## ziaulislam

Samlee said:


> No It Is Not The Job Of The CJP He Is Going Beyond His Jurisdiction.



Its job of people but we know that people will vote for same people without asking for any accountability..so lot of people here will say we should build dams and run crowd funding but when asked why do you support PML N and PPPP when they didn't even start any project..you will have just weird ans6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

i think every pakistani who lives in america, canada 
should donate a minimum of 1000 dollars for this project... otherwise they should stop calling themselves pakistani..
the government needs make it easier for overseas pakistanis to donate if they do then i can say safely that this fund would be filled up by america and canadian and uk pakistanis within months.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice initiative getting motivated to donate something and be able to say I put money in such project

I donated $$ when Pakistan's first Cancer hospital was being constructed Imran Khan came to our international school back than

Nice memory


----------



## Baghial

Samlee said:


> This Idea Is Stupid At It's Core


Making dam is good idea
Making public DAM FOOL is even better idea


----------



## Super Falcon

Samlee said:


> No It Is Not The Job Of The CJP He Is Going Beyond His Jurisdiction.


Yes but before CJP he is human and pakistani its our national duty to give back to our country and our future guys like you never happy with something goog

Juridications my foot if someone does good ot do not need Juridications



Samlee said:


> No It Is Not The Job Of The CJP He Is Going Beyond His Jurisdiction.


Yes but before CJP he is human and pakistani its our national duty to give back to our country and our future guys like you never happy with something goog

Juridications my foot if someone does good ot do not need Juridications


----------



## IceCold

Samlee said:


> No It Is Not The Job Of The CJP He Is Going Beyond His Jurisdiction.


Lets not get into the nittygritty of whose job is what exactly specially considering we are living in a place where politicians are more interested in snatching their share of the pie rather than doing their jobs.


----------



## BHarwana

Fund Raising Status
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 91,136,296
(Ninety-one million one hundred thirty-six thousand two hundred ninety-six rupees)
(نو کروڑ گیارہ لاکھ چھتیس ہزار دو سو چھیانوے روپے )







http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

*91 million reached good going Pakistan keep it up. Wow*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Arsalan said:


> I think these are pledges and not actual fund donations. Please correct me if i am wrong.



This is the money in the account that has been donated.


----------



## ziaulislam

BHarwana said:


> Fund Raising Status
> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
> Total Amount: Rs. 91,136,296
> (Ninety-one million one hundred thirty-six thousand two hundred ninety-six rupees)
> (نو کروڑ گیارہ لاکھ چھتیس ہزار دو سو چھیانوے روپے )
> 
> View attachment 486051
> 
> 
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757
> 
> *91 million reached good going Pakistan keep it up. Wow*


Good we are at 0.01% (assuming 8 billion dollars as donations and 2-3 billion dollars in supplier credit)


----------



## BHarwana

ziaulislam said:


> Good we are at 0.01% (assuming 8 billion dollars as donations and 2-3 billion dollars in supplier credit)



We need 280 million to start the work and keep it running so I think by the end of this month we will be in a situation to start the initial work on construction.


----------



## ziaulislam

BHarwana said:


> We need 280 million to start the work and keep it running so I think by the end of this month we will be in a situation to start the initial work on construction.


A very bad idea..we should not start work till we have financial closure...no one does that otherwise the cost is going to be very very high if you stop and start work again and again... learn form NJ project 

Simply float investment bonds...issue has never been financial it's more administrative 

PML N took the debt to 74% they didnt want to add another 6% on top of it

Amount of debt PMLN took is amazing..amount of stupidity in Pakistani EDUCATED URBAN CLASS OF SINDH AND PUNJAB is even more amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ziaulislam said:


> A very bad idea..we should not start work till we have financial closure...no one does that otherwise the cost is going to be very very high if you stop and start work again and again... learn form NJ project
> 
> Simply float investment bonds...issue has never been financial it's more administrative
> 
> PML N took the debt to 74% they didnt want to add another 6% on top of it
> 
> Amount of debt PMLN took is amazing..amount of stupidity in Pakistani EDUCATED URBAN CLASS OF SINDH AND PUNJAB is even more amazing



Starting the work is not an issue. The donation amount coming in is good and by that time new Govt will come in and they can make up for additional funds needed. Plus the new Tax SC is pushing for on cement industry which uses wast amount of Pakistani waters will also contribute to the construction a lot.


----------



## ziaulislam

BHarwana said:


> Starting the work is not an issue. The donation amount coming in is good and by that time new Govt will come in and they can make up for additional funds needed. Plus the new Tax SC is pushing for on cement industry which uses wast amount of Pakistani waters will also contribute to the construction a lot.


Dams are needed indeed it water issue is more deep rooted for example
California uses 3x less water per hectare than Pakistan but productivity is 20x more

We need to move to drip irrig..its neither expensive nor technically difficult bearly every other country in the planet does it
This isnt 1800s that we are still stuck with canal irrigation . Move all orchids to drip irrigation LIKE yesterday....line all major canals a s you would save at least 30%of total water which is 30-40 MAF
a dam can hold 6MAF water

To put in perspective the whole river Nile, the crown jewel of africa shared by many countries total flow is 40-50MAF while Pakistan gets 110-150MAF water...!

Problem with indus is variability it can be between 60-110 MAF flow with average of about 90MAF


----------



## Kabira

ziaulislam said:


> Dams are needed indeed it water issue is more deep rooted for example
> California uses 3x less water per hectare than Pakistan but productivity is 20x more
> 
> We need to move to drip irrig..its neither expensive nor technically difficult bearly every other country in the planet does it
> This isnt 1800s that we are still stuck with canal irrigation . Move all orchids to drip irrigation LIKE yesterday....line all major canals a s you would save at least 30%of total water which is 30-40 MAF
> a dam can hold 6MAF water
> 
> To put in perspective the whole river Nile, the crown jewel of africa shared by many countries total flow is 40-50MAF while Pakistan gets 110-150MAF water...!
> 
> Problem with indus is variability it can be between 60-110 MAF flow with average of about 90MAF



bhai you don't know that 80% of Pakistan water come in just 2 months.



BHarwana said:


> Fund Raising Status
> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
> Total Amount: Rs. 91,136,296
> (Ninety-one million one hundred thirty-six thousand two hundred ninety-six rupees)
> (نو کروڑ گیارہ لاکھ چھتیس ہزار دو سو چھیانوے روپے )
> 
> View attachment 486051
> 
> 
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757
> 
> *91 million reached good going Pakistan keep it up. Wow*



wow? Pakistan need Rs200 billion per year for Bhasha and Mohmand. Rs100b per year if we only develop reservoir. I hope next government doesn't depend on donations to start work. 

CJ said he will recover Rs84b from loan defaulters and put that in dam fund, now that will make some difference for at least 1 year.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

BHarwana said:


> Fund Raising Status
> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
> Total Amount: Rs. 91,136,296
> (Ninety-one million one hundred thirty-six thousand two hundred ninety-six rupees)
> (نو کروڑ گیارہ لاکھ چھتیس ہزار دو سو چھیانوے روپے )
> 
> View attachment 486051
> 
> 
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757
> 
> *91 million reached good going Pakistan keep it up. Wow*







With 1 USD = 121.55 Rupees

If there is no corruption in this fund then this money can easily be doubled. People are vary what will happen to their Money.

The point which they should understand is that they spend thousands every month on food, and other entertainment. So, why are they afraid of giving Rs 500 - 1000. 

Many times we watch Movies & eat Food and after that say that this was a waste of money, think of this fund in the same way. No one is saying that everyone should donate monthly or donate tens of thousand, even 500-1000 is enough.


----------



## BHarwana

Furqan Sarwar said:


> With 1 USD = 121.55 Rupees



The dollar value only counts in term of machinery. Construction has nothing to do with dollar. Most of construction material is produced domestically.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

BHarwana said:


> The dollar value only counts in term of machinery. Construction has nothing to do with dollar. Most of construction material is produced domestically.



I was actually trying to let people know that this is the current exchange rate. If the new Govt can bring the Dollar down again to 110 or even less then this amounts value will also go up.


----------



## ziaulislam

Kabira said:


> bhai you don't know that 80% of Pakistan water come in just 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> wow? Pakistan need Rs200 billion per year for Bhasha and Mohmand. Rs100b per year if we only develop reservoir. I hope next government doesn't depend on donations to start work.
> 
> CJ said he will recover Rs84b from loan defaulters and put that in dam fund, now that will make some difference for at least 1 year.


80%of water comes in 4 months true. But major is spent during that season too.

Building dams is important but it alone won't solve the enormous waste Pakistan is doing



BHarwana said:


> The dollar value only counts in term of machinery. Construction has nothing to do with dollar. Most of construction material is produced domestically.


No it does..inflation goes up and so as everything produced locally


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Has anyone donated from USA using western union? if so, what information did you provide ? I looked at the form here and it shows no place to put the IBN number.


----------



## Imran Khan

even if this found can not collect all money but it will give boost GOV is forced to make dams and they will make it sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Imran Khan said:


> even if this found can not collect all money but it will give boost GOV is forced to make dams and they will make it sure


depends, i doubt PMLN govt will make it if they are reelected, they have other important hings to do ..
second issue is economical crisis that they have left the govt with, the high debt of 74% will be a challenge
remember that PPPP govt kept the debt in check and still achieved a growth of 4% in era of global financial crisis

there biggest blunder was power mismanagement by not adding imported coal or gas power projects though one forgets that gas was expenisive while PPPP bet too much on thar coal at that time

still circular debt ballooning from 400 billion to 1200 billion summarizes the story


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018433486166941696

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kshaib

WHAT HAPPEND TO KALA BAGH DAM, ANYBODY GIVE DETAIL ABOUT ?. PLEASE...………….?

WHAT HAPPEND TO KALA BAGH DAM, ANYBODY GIVE DETAIL ABOUT ?. PLEASE...………….?


----------



## PakGuns

How about selling huge governor and PM houses... only lahore governor house is 25 lac per marla and there are thousands of marla every governor house is holding right now..


----------



## AZ1

Total amount needed $12 billion or RS.1458600000000.00


----------



## Sugarcane

kshaib said:


> WHAT HAPPEND TO KALA BAGH DAM, ANYBODY GIVE DETAIL ABOUT ?. PLEASE...………….?
> 
> WHAT HAPPEND TO KALA BAGH DAM, ANYBODY GIVE DETAIL ABOUT ?. PLEASE...………….?



Nothing ....


----------



## RoadRunner401

1)Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project will cost Rs 303 billion 

2)Diamer-Basha Dam at an initial estimated cost of Rs 625 billion(includes Interest). Diamer-Basha Dam project is only being built as a water reservoir for now, as the government initially excluded the power generation component, which would cost another Rs 744 billion. The total cumulative cost of Diamer-Basha Dam will be minimum Rs 1.4 trillion once power generation facilities are accounted for.both dams will be funded through local resources.

3)The Karakorum Highway (KKH) relocation will cost Rs56.9 billion.

4)Rs 138 billion has been spent on land acquisition and resettlement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Here's how you can donate to 'Supreme Court of Pakistan — Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dams-Fund'*






Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Justice Saqib Nisar after initiating a fund for the creation of two major dams in the country recently urged citizens to contribute in foreign or local currencies to reach the required goal within a shorter span of time.

Aspiring donors can deposit their contributions to the account titled “Supreme Court of Pakistan — Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dams-Fund” at any branch of the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP), all treasury offices and branches of the National Bank of Pakistan (NBP) as well as Micro Finance Banks.

Donations can be made in the form of cash, cheques, pay orders, demand drafts, prize bonds deposited either at the counters or through online transfers. 

Branches of all banks across the country receiving such deposits will prominently display banners at their entry points mentioning that donations/contributions are being received at these branches for the construction of Diamer-Bhasha and Mohmand dams as ordered by the Supreme Court.

Citizens can also donate Rs10 to the CJP's dam fund by typing "dam" and sending the SMS to 8000 which will deduct the amount from the phone's credit.

Related queries will be be answered on the toll-free helpline set up by the SBP at 021-111-732-237. 

Helplines of other banks will also be operational soon, which citizens will get notified about through advertisements on TV and in newspapers.

An IBAN number has also been allocated to assist in the reception of online donations.

Payments made within Pakistan through debit and credit cards can be done so without any supplementary charges, whereas those contributing from outside Pakistan will be subject to charges (if any) applicable in the respective countries.

Payments made through credit and debit cards will take an approximate of 48 hours to be transmitted into the SBP's account while donations in any other forms will take a maximum of 30 minutes to transfer.



https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/342068-heres-how-you-can-donate-to-cjps


----------



## Ali Tariq

*Boxer Amir Khan to donate Rs1 million for construction of dams in Pakistan*


----------



## Kabira

ziaulislam said:


> depends, i doubt PMLN govt will make it if they are reelected, they have other important hings to do ..
> second issue is economical crisis that they have left the govt with, the high debt of 74% will be a challenge
> remember that PPPP govt kept the debt in check and still achieved a growth of 4% in era of global financial crisis
> 
> there biggest blunder was power mismanagement by not adding imported coal or gas power projects though one forgets that gas was expenisive while PPPP bet too much on thar coal at that time
> 
> still circular debt ballooning from 400 billion to 1200 billion summarizes the story



Its circular theft allowed by provincial governments of certain provinces where N-league had no power.


----------



## ziaulislam

Kabira said:


> Its circular theft allowed by provincial governments of certain provinces where N-league had no power.


Sir...do you have any dieaor you just talking from your ...this frustrating when u talk non sense 

There are about 800 billion receivables...biggest culprit is private sector mostly in Punjab at 599 billion followed by azad kashmir 86, KSE 80 billion and KPK 15 billion and baluchistan 8 billion

Think about it the while consumption of KPK+ baluchistan isnt even 1500mw..out of 2400mw..

So yes KPK, vlauchistan is a problem BUT NOT THE PROBLEM

Now also pin bhahsa dam on provincial govts


----------



## Kabira

ziaulislam said:


> Sir...do you have any dieaor you just talking from your ...this frustrating when u talk non sense
> 
> There are about 800 billion receivables...biggest culprit is private sector mostly in Punjab at 599 billion followed by azad kashmir 86, KSE 80 billion and KPK 15 billion and baluchistan 8 billion
> 
> Think about it the while consumption of KPK+ baluchistan isnt even 1500mw..out of 2400mw..
> 
> So yes KPK, vlauchistan is a problem BUT NOT THE PROBLEM
> 
> Now also pin bhahsa dam on provincial govts



Post source please.


----------



## Lucky Breeze




----------



## ziaulislam

Kabira said:


> Post source please.


https://fp.brecorder.com/2017/12/20171218328190/

BY THE WAY RECEIVABLES ARE NOT LINE LOSSES or stealing its simply saying that I will not pay

Stealing is a issue but not paying is a bigger issue

The cost of producing is at 8rs while consumers pay 12-18 rs along with 2 rs surcharges for paying the interest on these receivables

This year the fiscal deficit will be at 6+ it was same on year 1 of PMLN. Talk about fiscal diasater..loans went up from 63 to 74 % a total disaster with merely an increase of 1%in growth from average of 4%to 5% and 4 LNG CCP ..that's all PMLN has to show

Exports dropped...apart from Some highways nothing major to show

PML N Philosophy is sim po ke take trillions of loans spend a few billion leave country near default and than cry..this happened in 1990s and now again


----------



## Kabira

ziaulislam said:


> https://fp.brecorder.com/2017/12/20171218328190/
> 
> BY THE WAY RECEIVABLES ARE NOT LINE LOSSES or stealing its simply saying that I will not pay
> 
> Stealing is a issue but not paying is a bigger issue
> 
> The cost of producing is at 8rs while consumers pay 12-18 rs along with 2 rs surcharges for paying the interest on these receivables
> 
> This year the fiscal deficit will be at 6+ it was same on year 1 of PMLN. Talk about fiscal diasater..loans went up from 63 to 74 % a total disaster with merely an increase of 1%in growth from average of 4%to 5% and 4 LNG CCP ..that's all PMLN has to show
> 
> Exports dropped...apart from Some highways nothing major to show
> 
> PML N Philosophy is sim po ke take trillions of loans spend a few billion leave country near default and than cry..this happened in 1990s and now again



"biggest culprit is private sector mostly in Punjab at 599 billion followed"

I don't see your claim in that article.


----------



## ziaulislam

Kabira said:


> "biggest culprit is private sector mostly in Punjab at 599 billion followed"
> 
> I don't see your claim in that article.


Okay sir



Kabira said:


> "biggest culprit is private sector mostly in Punjab at 599 billion followed"
> 
> I don't see your claim in that article.


Okay sir


----------



## Kabira

ziaulislam said:


> Okay sir
> 
> 
> Okay sir



Next time don't lie sir. Circular theft problem isn't going to go away if we keep doing same thing and expect different results. Fact is only provincial government and police can prevent theft.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Feeling lot of positivity even with the 0.02% Collected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 95,321,119 
(Ninety-five million three hundred twenty-one thousand one hundred nineteen rupees) 
(نو کروڑ تریپن لاکھ اکیس ہزار ایک سو انیس روپے)







http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

95 million good going Pakistan keep it up.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It also depends on circulation of the new on marketing TV channels should continue to remind people about the DAM and we should get gradual rise in donations


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 133,174,679 
(One hundred thirty-three million one hundred seventy-four thousand six hundred seventy-nine rupees) 
(تیرہ کروڑ اکتیس لاکھ چوہتر ہزار چھ سو اناسی روپے)







http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757


*Wow just Wow 133 million. Good going Pakistan keep it up you are doing great.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Psy

And its gaining Momentum, 

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 185,963,538 
(One hundred eighty-five million nine hundred sixty-three thousand five hundred thirty-eight rupees) 
(اٹھارہ کروڑ انسٹھ لاکھ تریسٹھ ہزار پانچ سو اڑتیس روپے )

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Approaching 200 Million Rupee mark
Not proper to keep showing the old picture

If people can't contribute spread the word so other people can


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Need to recover money from the corrupt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Need to Float investment bonds for overseas Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## porris

It will be wise thing to do if they Make a Public and Private joint partnership company for all those projects whom are critical for nation


----------



## Salza

Amount collected so far :* $ 17,81558.30 (Rs. 225,959,908)*
Target :* $14 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.012%*

But as per CJP, 25% of the required funds will be generated from donations and other means while rest of them, will be generated by the Govt. So if thats the case:

Target : *$ 3.5 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.05%*


----------



## BHarwana

*Status Update:*

*Fund Raising Status*
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 245,170,824 
(Two hundred forty-five million one hundred seventy thousand eight hundred twenty-four rupees) 
(چوبیس کروڑ اکیاون لاکھ ستر ہزار آٹھ سو چوبیس روپے)






http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757


*245 million good going Pakistan Keep it up*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Salza said:


> Amount collected so far :* $ 17,81558.30 (Rs. 225,959,908)*
> Target :* $14 Billion*
> Percentage Achieved : *0.012%*
> 
> But as per CJP, 25% of the required funds will be generated from donations and other means while rest of them, will be generated by the Govt. So if thats the case:
> 
> Target : *$ 3.5 Billion*
> Percentage Achieved : *0.05%*


You just need 200 billion rupees as per wapda financing plan that was presented to PML N govt ib 2013

Rest will be covered via loans, supplier credit and financing ..the cost of 14 $ also include interest on loans



BHarwana said:


> *Status Update:*
> 
> *Fund Raising Status*
> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
> Total Amount: Rs. 245,170,824
> (Two hundred forty-five million one hundred seventy thousand eight hundred twenty-four rupees)
> (چوبیس کروڑ اکیاون لاکھ ستر ہزار آٹھ سو چوبیس روپے)
> 
> View attachment 487180
> 
> 
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757
> 
> 
> *245 million good going Pakistan Keep it up*


200-250 billion shiuld be enougj but i doubt ww will cross even a billion rupees


----------



## BHarwana

ziaulislam said:


> You just need 200 billion rupees as per wapda financing plan that was presented to PML N govt ib 2013
> 
> Rest will be covered via loans, supplier credit and financing ..the cost of 14 $ also include interest on loans
> 
> 
> 200-250 billion shiuld be enougj but i doubt ww will cross even a billion rupees



It will pick major pace after the election and the speed it is going in it can sustain higher than you are expecting. No need to jump on the loan car let's first see what we can achieve. Make one less road every year and pour funds in the Dam. Reduce Lahore's budget by 5% and it will be completed with out loan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

ziaulislam said:


> the cost of *14 $ *also include interest on loans





BHarwana said:


> It will pick major pace after the election and the speed it is going in it can sustain higher than you are expecting. No need to jump on the loan car let's first see what we can achieve. Make one less road every year and pour funds in the Dam. Reduce Lahore's budget by 5% and it will be completed with out loan.


you know the irony is in last 15 years Pakistan has imported electric generators amounted $14 billion due to the shortage of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

HRK said:


> you know the irony is in last 15 years Pakistan has imported electric generators amounted $14 billion due to the shortage of electricity.



That is because most of rental power plants are owned by politicians and they get huge pay check by selling expensive electricity to poor Pakistani public. How can they make Dams and give competition to their own business?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

HRK said:


> you know the irony is in last 15 years Pakistan has imported electric generators amounted $14 billion due to the shortage of electricity.


because people will steal energy and buy generators rather than paying bills

solution is mini smart transformers..all current transformers should be removed

to defence of people stealing, pakistan electricity is way to expensive due to many surcharges paid by honest consumers for defaulters which are usually either govt instiutes or heavy industries


----------



## Canuck786

BHarwana said:


> It will pick major pace after the election and the speed it is going in it can sustain higher than you are expecting. No need to jump on the loan car let's first see what we can achieve. Make one less road every year and pour funds in the Dam. Reduce Lahore's budget by 5% and it will be completed with out loan.


Is Lahore Budget being funded by Federal Government or the dam being constructed by Government of Punjab? Or has it just become fashionable to pick on Punjab these days?


----------



## HRK

ziaulislam said:


> because people will steal energy and buy generators rather than paying bills


its the over simplified statement propagated by many without understanding of the power sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster




----------



## Dark-Destroyer

RealNapster said:


> View attachment 487289



that probably just a automated response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Dark-Destroyer said:


> that probably just a automated response.



Yes. Thats why the other messages sending failed. System can only read word "dam".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Approaching 400 Million !!!! Lets keep the momentum going

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> View attachment 488723
> 
> 
> Approaching 400 Million !!!! Lets keep the momentum going


Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's only 4 million dollars?


----------



## BHarwana

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's only 4 million dollars?


Yes it is or 40 corers if desired termed but very good going by Pakistan. This is A good collection under one month now after election the actual donations will kick in.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic collection ability 400 Million Rupees


----------



## ziaulislam

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fantastic collection ability 400 Million Rupees


i mean hitting 300 billion will be enough for Bhasha dam and 100 billion for munda(assuming rest will be through different fianancial means)
so its 0.5% for munda dam..impressive


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The missing point is , that this much was collected with simple people's contribution if we really ran a formal campaign to get contributions from Overseas Pakistani this project can really be a successful project

For 30 day initiative and by 1 single Supreme court's judge initiative .... got people thinking


----------



## mzain

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's only 4 million dollars?



4 million Rupees (NOT dollars) = around 30 Thousand dollars


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Need further promoting the fund once pti takes office so we can eat this work started ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

mzain said:


> 4 million Rupees (NOT dollars) = around 30 Thousand dollars




Wrong... 400 million rupees... I.e. approx $3 million US Dollars


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

No problem it is the thought that counts


----------



## Bashido

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's only 4 million dollars?


koi nahe hamara CJP aur army peshab say dam bhar lain gain. In my country no one is doing his job for which he is being paid.


----------



## Path-Finder

*CJ was speaking in Lahore today, he said he attended many meeting about the water issue! This water crisis had a external hand and people were complicit in playing with these external forces. Making no dams is purely incompetence, criminal and unforgivable. *

*I hope CJ takes up the issue further and investigates this criminal and unforgivable negligence. *


----------



## AsifIjaz

Half billion collected in 24 days. Not bad pakistan.. Not bad at all.
http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

Hopefully the figure will get a massive boost when the 2 days salaries from pak armed forces is included along with the one from bank employees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

507 Million rupee collected , remember with rising rupee value the gathered rupee will increase in value

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

PTI should immediately start the construction work on Diamer-Basha Dam. And should try to finish it within 5 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NeonNinja

After pti takes office people will donate more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

MashAllah going strong.


----------



## BHarwana

Great job by Pakistan 546 million just in 27 days. This seriously shows the resolve of Pakistan. You are one committed nation. Just 1400 million more and you will complete Mohmand Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

1 Billion has 1000 Million DOLLAR


So in mere 1 month we collected *5-6 Million dollar* on our own sure we might still need to reach 994 Million dollars but the figure will reduce over time

Politicians wasted 30 years (360 month) to take initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Amount collected so far :* $ 4,626,335.22 (Rs. 570,325,173)*
Target :* $14 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.03%*

But as per CJP, 25% of the required funds will be generated from donations and other means while rest of them, will be generated by the Govt. So if thats the case:

Target : *$ 3.5 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.13%*


----------



## zip

Salza said:


> Amount collected so far :* $ 4,626,335.22 (Rs. 570,325,173)*
> Target :* $14 Billion*
> Percentage Achieved : *0.03%*
> 
> But as per CJP, 25% of the required funds will be generated from donations and other means while rest of them, will be generated by the Govt. So if thats the case:
> 
> Target : *$ 3.5 Billion*
> Percentage Achieved : *0.13%*


That is almost negligible amount for task at hand but it will be a good exercise if it creates awareness in public about importance of constructing dam ..


----------



## Salza

zip said:


> That is almost negligible amount for task at hand but it will be a good exercise if it creates awareness in public about importance of constructing dam ..



time collection is 7 years and yes more importantly, it is the awareness regarding the importance of dam as you pointed out...it will also keep reminding the upcoming new Govt about this major task


----------



## Arsalan

14 Billion US$ ?? That is what they say the construction cost will be? That is huge!! 

Can someone please share a link of the construction cost of Basha dam AND also share if CJP or any one have announced what the TARGET for this collection is?


----------



## Salza

I have picked this amount from media. $ 14 billion is an estimated total amount for these two dams not just one Bhasha. Also during one of CJ's speech, he clearly said that most of the funds (70%-75) will be generated by the govt itself.


----------



## zip

Salza said:


> time collection is 7 years and yes more importantly, it is the awareness regarding the importance of dam as you pointed out...it will also keep reminding the upcoming new Govt about this major task


Sometimes it is painful to see our own mismanagement especially in third world countries .Take this as an example . Construction of dam is not a new science ,It's basic engineering and required information is available everywhere ..The required infrastructure material is locally available .. required man power is locally available.. Construction of dam is urgent and have multiple benefits for the economy and public ..Still nothing moves ..See here everything is available and still nothing moves !!!What is that thing which does not take part directly in any work but still has the power to halt a work for which everything is available including will of the people ..What is that thing which makes worker stay in home and goods stay in factory ? A dancer who want to dance and spectators who wants to see the dance,though stage is set but everyone is waiting forever ..Here comes the question of money ..What exactly is money ? A certification from eligible authority that this person is eligible for this much of service for his labour .The missing recognition halts entire program ..So why concerned govt is not issuing this certificate for a legitimate work which is economically viable ? Here comes our mismanagement ..We have already issued so much certificates for the works that never made economical sense that our economy is not in a position to absorb further inflation , Still at any given point if work is of priority and is good for overall health of the economy certificates should be issued ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Path-Finder said:


> *CJ was speaking in Lahore today, he said he attended many meeting about the water issue! This water crisis had a external hand and people were complicit in playing with these external forces. Making no dams is purely incompetence, criminal and unforgivable. *
> 
> *I hope CJ takes up the issue further and investigates this criminal and unforgivable negligence. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 488969
> View attachment 488971


@waz


----------



## RealNapster

BHarwana said:


> Great job by Pakistan 546 million just in 27 days. This seriously shows the resolve of Pakistan. You are one committed nation. Just 1400 million more and you will complete Mohmand Dam



546+1400 = 1946 million . Let say around 2 billion rupees. And i dont thi k Mohmand dam will cost us 2 billion rupees.


----------



## Zhukov

zip said:


> Sometimes it is painful to see our own mismanagement especially in third world countries .Take this as an example . Construction of dam is not a new science ,It's basic engineering and required information is available everywhere ..The required infrastructure material is locally available .. required man power is locally available.. Construction of dam is urgent and have multiple benefits for the economy and public ..Still nothing moves ..See here everything is available and still nothing moves !!!What is that thing which does not take part directly in any work but still has the power to halt a work for which everything is available including will of the people ..What is that thing which makes worker stay in home and goods stay in factory ? A dancer who want to dance and spectators who wants to see the dance,though stage is set but everyone is waiting forever ..Here comes the question of money ..What exactly is money ? A certification from eligible authority that this person is eligible for this much of service for his labour .The missing recognition halts entire program ..So why concerned govt is not issuing this certificate for a legitimate work which is economically viable ? Here comes our mismanagement ..We have already issued so much certificates for the works that never made economical sense that our economy is not in a position to absorb further inflation , Still at any given point if work is of priority and is good for overall health of the economy certificates should be issued ..


Bravo man. Finally Some one who Speaks My Language 
Sadly this is painful truth. We are neither Socialists nor true Capitalists. Our Money Markets suck A** in its structure organization and accessibility. Small investors cannot pool funds, Young Talents cannot find capital via money markets. And Huge Investors are Dumb F**** who have no interest in exploiting new ideas or taking risks.
and our National Development Institutes are Ignored and Corrupt to core. No matter how much money you spend in them they come up with loss inefficiency and lack of innovation.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic approaching 600 million supper rapidly










1 Billion has 1000 Million DOLLAR


So in mere 1 month we collected *6 Million dollar* already

600 Million Rupees ~ with Pakistani Rupee gaining Traditional strength , the donation collected will triple quadruple in value

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fantastic approaching 600 million supper rapidly
> 
> 
> View attachment 490406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Billion has 1000 Million DOLLAR
> 
> 
> So in mere 1 month we collected *6 Million dollar* already
> 
> 600 Million Rupees ~ with Pakistani Rupee gaining Traditional strength , the donation collected will triple quadruple in value


After Eid, things will move in faster pace, InSHaAllah


----------



## NeonNinja

Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP0035932999990014
Total Amount: Rs. 802,075,674

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Any update on the most recent amount raised?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats Pakistan on reaching 900 Million Rupee figure all by *your own Self belief 
*
In just 1 month or so …..
*
AZADI MUBARK HO *


a) Spread the word on Facebook
b) Spread the word on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

so sad in my nation today. They have become so dumb and stupid.
They think that 838 million collected is some big amount . 
But it is only 83 caror and something....
This is in rupees and the total value of only making diamer bhasha dam is 14 billion dollars which meant 1400 billion rupees. 
Abhi tak 1 billion bhi pora nhn hua... Baqi 1399 billion aur chahiya. Sirf.... 
Dam bana na koi asan kam nhn. 
Wo jo Jazbati Facebook mafia dam dam ker raha tha, paisa daine main sub se peecha hain.
Cheif justice took best initive. This nation didnt repond the way they should.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

You missing the point .... this started mere 20-30 days ago ....now reached 900 million Rupee

900 Million Rupees = 9 Million Dollar
and Billion has 1000 Million inside it

If we can start to believe the answer is in our own collective self that is the main issue there is no magic money deposit internationally that we need to be happy the contributions /taxes have to come from inside the country


Let me tell you , with Pakistani Rupee strengthening , this figure will quadruple in value like stock does
Also there are many Pakistanis who are inline to contribute further to the case.

I did examine some international payment depositor , western union with them I was running into silly things like

"Their sending service , requests to know the name of receiver ? '
So as international sender there is no sender name on the receiver" since this is going to *Supreme Court of Pakistan* , an entity.


I took a guess and used the account name
Account Name: *SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN* DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND

Split into first name / last name fields


Then , the postal code for Supreme court was missing if you look at the address of Pakistan's supreme court (On website) there is no postal code mentioned in supreme court address


Then I noticed the Western Union system was not accepting the address for Pakistan's supreme court

"Pakistan Supreme Court , Constitution Avenue "
the software would not accept this address unless I add a number in front so I added postal code in front


Finally their system has something called branch/address , while Supreme court has provided IBAN Number


After doing every thing when I click continue their system does no action


So this is just one example of a international payment processor fails when it comes to Pakistan



So if I see _*900 million*_ have been collected , in 30 days with all these hurdles for people who want to donate it is amazing .......


----------



## AZ1

Qurbani is near they should have skin collector of cow bakea etc at large scale this way we will be able to collect huge amount.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Can someone please share what is the target amount? SC should have actually mentioned that in their charts/tables.


----------



## ziaulislam

Arsalan said:


> Can someone please share what is the target amount? SC should have actually mentioned that in their charts/tables.


there is no target
cost of dam parts for two projects is around 600 billion rupees


----------



## Arsalan

ziaulislam said:


> there is no target
> cost of dam parts for two projects is around 600 billion rupees


Sorry what? Cost of dam parts for two?
You mean to say that cost of TWO dams is 600billion RS? 
Which two dams?


----------



## ziaulislam

Arsalan said:


> Sorry what? Cost of dam parts for two?
> You mean to say that cost of TWO dams is 600billion RS?
> Which two dams?


dams *excluding electrical works*


----------



## Arsalan

ziaulislam said:


> dams *excluding electrical works*


Ok, And which two dams are you talking about? Basha and???? 
Also is there any link to confirm all this?

I am really interested in knowing how much money is actually being targeted to get from this drive. It must be similar to the cost of dam obviously, the near we can get to it the better. However should know how much is actually required.


----------



## ziaulislam

Arsalan said:


> Ok, And which two dams are you talking about? Basha and????
> Also is there any link to confirm all this?
> 
> I am really interested in knowing how much money is actually being targeted to get from this drive. It must be similar to the cost of dam obviously, the near we can get to it the better. However should know how much is actually required.


just google it
bhasha dam has been approved at cost of 560 billion rupees excluding electrical work, remember tarbela dam electrical part was built over 3 decades in parts
munda dam cost is 200 billion rupees and dam cost is thought to be at around 80 billion rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well I finally decided to give up on Western Union (They did not recognize state bank of Pakistan after I filled their dumb forms), so instead went to State Bank of Pakistan's site they have link
http://www.sbp.org.pk/ click top link and you pay nice and easy

You can make a donation electronically via credit card , I think my problem is solved


Donated 9,000 rupees



Thank you to the initiative to setup credit card payment right on state bank site







Now I can finally say I am part of this project

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

There is an alternative to this. Just buid so many local bodies for conservation. Build check dams, ponds, farm ponds etc. Recharge ground warer. Recycle sevage waste and use it in farming. There are so many examples in India where dry water scarcity are was converted into lush green land full of water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It is really easy for folks who are working every 2 weeks get paid make small contribution
even video game these days costs 100 bucks ~ 9,000 rupees

It is really about collective awakening

200 million people ~ donate 100 bucks each = 20 Billion Dollars

The question is can the 200 million Pakistan develop that self belief!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030067696879198208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

Pakistansdefender said:


> so sad in my nation today. They have become so dumb and stupid.
> They think that 838 million collected is some big amount .
> But it is only 83 caror and something....
> This is in rupees and the total value of only making diamer bhasha dam is 14 billion dollars which meant 1400 billion rupees.
> Abhi tak 1 billion bhi pora nhn hua... Baqi 1399 billion aur chahiya. Sirf....
> Dam bana na koi asan kam nhn.
> Wo jo Jazbati Facebook mafia dam dam ker raha tha, paisa daine main sub se peecha hain.
> Cheif justice took best initive. This nation didnt repond the way they should.


Are these dam constructed in 30 days?. This is years of process and you have to understand the Pakistan situation. In these 30 days we have election and then eid. This is good collection of money and after Eid it will increase in faster pace InShaAllah. When i visit Pakistan after eid, i will also donate my first contribution for this project.InShaAllah. (By the way please send me procedure and where can i deposit money)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistansdefender said:


> so sad in my nation today. They have become so dumb and stupid.
> They think that 838 million collected is some big amount .
> But it is only 83 caror and something....
> This is in rupees and the total value of only making diamer bhasha dam is 14 billion dollars which meant 1400 billion rupees.
> Abhi tak 1 billion bhi pora nhn hua... Baqi 1399 billion aur chahiya. Sirf....
> Dam bana na koi asan kam nhn.
> Wo jo Jazbati Facebook mafia dam dam ker raha tha, paisa daine main sub se peecha hain.
> Cheif justice took best initive. This nation didnt repond the way they should.


you are competely wrong here..

How long did it take to built tarbela dam if we follow your method
Answer is 50+ years...(still going on)
Building dam need not to inculde electrical work so cost if dam part should only be included which is around 500 billion 

Second if govt coughs out 200-250 billion rest can easily be provided through loans 

Building dams money isnt the issue its lack of will power..orange train money would have been enough for bhasha dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ziaulislam said:


> you are competely wrong here..
> 
> How long did it take to built tarbela dam if we follow your method
> Answer is 50+ years...(still going on)
> Building dam need not to inculde electrical work so cost if dam part should only be included which is around 500 billion
> 
> Second if govt coughs out 200-250 billion rest can easily be provided through loans
> 
> Building dams money isnt the issue its lack of will power..orange train money would have been enough for bhasha dam



Aah dear friend
Look here you are little miss informed, or Ignorant, it's not your fault, it's media's fault. They never discuss these type of things.
How we make terbela dam, Americans invested in that dam.. 
Why not we are asking for investment in case of bhasha dam..
First the Americans are interested, but they backed out.
Then the world Bank was interested to fund this dam , but backed out at last moment.
Mind you, they are finding equally large dam such as dasu dam in kpk.... Then why not fund bhasha dam. After all what is their enmity with bhasha dam?
Then we made Chinese pledge to make this dam. Initially they are not interested but due to our persuasion they agreed. 
But due to their terms Pakistan backed out. Though they are making a tahkot dam which is another big dam in punjab, kpk and azad kashmir.
If you ask for funding for Mohmand dam. You would find it easily but if you ask for bhasha you would not get any? 
Why 
Why 
Why 
Because bhasha is located in gb and gb status is disputed. Azad kashmir has free setup with own pm.
But we treat gb as province. While we never give it a proper provincial status. 
This is sad. 
Due to gb disputed status, no Body was ready to invest.
Asian development bank denied. World Bank ask us to take permission from India... Imagine. 
And no country was ready to Fund. 
The gulf countries might but they are not. Cosy with pakistan during sherif regime. 
We can hope with Imran things get better. 

Government is in such economic crises that, they cannot spare a penny for few years Atleast. 

People should have donated more, if shaukat Khanum type campaign was started by some charismatic leader. 
It is good initiative. 
We have purchased 85 percent of land for dam.. Rest 15 percent consists of villages. 
You have to make new villages. 
Then persuade those villagers to move into new villages. You have to give them new and better homes , you also have to buy their old homes. 
Only this project cost quarter of the 1400 billion. 
We should start this dam as soon as we can. Chief justice took great initiative but we didn't reposed well. 
If we took long, people would make it another kalabagh.
The only problem is funding. 
Saudis should be begged littrely to invest in this dam.



My-Analogous said:


> Are these dam constructed in 30 days?. This is years of process and you have to understand the Pakistan situation. In these 30 days we have election and then eid. This is good collection of money and after Eid it will increase in faster pace InShaAllah. When i visit Pakistan after eid, i will also donate my first contribution for this project.InShaAllah. (By the way please send me procedure and where can i deposit money)


If we have money we can built this dam easily in 4 to 5 years. 
Even if government allot yearly money of 200 billion we still can compete in 10 years. Cost would increase. 
But government is pauper. They cannot give money to this dam. This is the major reason that we are still unable to built this dam, after cutting the ribbon for 3 times. Only because we don't have enough money and nobody was ready to invest.
Pakistanis have not reposndes well to cheif justice plea. Atleast we would have 10 billion by now but no. 
People don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Pakistan now does not have anytime left so therefore the new Government will have to start the construction of dams as soon as possible. Everyday wasted is giving India edge over Pakistan.


----------



## Kakaspai

ziaulislam said:


> you are competely wrong here..
> 
> How long did it take to built tarbela dam if we follow your method
> Answer is 50+ years...(still going on)
> Building dam need not to inculde electrical work so cost if dam part should only be included which is around 500 billion
> 
> Second if govt coughs out 200-250 billion rest can easily be provided through loans
> 
> Building dams money isnt the issue its lack of will power..orange train money would have been enough for bhasha dam


Include these metro buses and we can have 2 or 3 more small dams.Problem solved.


----------



## Darth Vader

Sbp page isnt working
Direct link


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I used web browser


----------



## Thunder.Storm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Arsalan said:


> Ok, And which two dams are you talking about? Basha and????
> Also is there any link to confirm all this?
> 
> I am really interested in knowing how much money is actually being targeted to get from this drive. It must be similar to the cost of dam obviously, the near we can get to it the better. However should know how much is actually required.



Sir no need to worry. Our track record show we will get max 1~2$B & actual could be lower then 1$Billion.

Second people figures are all wrong 14$B+ is more realistic. Final could be much higher. You will need long & multiple high transmission line.

whats most interesting is that with so many dams planned in North how many Main Lines u need b/w North & Existing Main Line.

Other then Money their is another Way people can help. Reduced Load & Probably Add electricity in System.
I am talking about Solar System. Think if all those who can afford installed Complete Solar Setup in Homes. How much load it will reduced and add electricity in system when not in use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

ALi Rizwan said:


> Other then Money their is another Way people can help. Reduced Load & Probably Add electricity in System.
> I am talking about Solar System. Think if all those who can afford installed Complete Solar Setup in Homes. How much load it will reduced and add electricity in system when not in use.


Doing it already. Will be applying for net metering next summer now but i am off the national grid for two summers now (day time).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranawat

Great initiative from people.


----------



## IceCold

Arsalan said:


> Doing it already. Will be applying for net metering next summer now but i am off the national grid for two summers now (day time).


Do it already otherwise you current meter will spike your bill to almost double because at peak load when your house will be completely running on solar, the extra electricity going back to the grid will also be put to your bill. You can search for more details on pakwheels. There is a complete thread on solar system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

IceCold said:


> Do it already otherwise you current meter will spike your bill to almost double because at peak load when your house will be completely running on solar, the extra electricity going back to the grid will also be put to your bill. You can search for more details on pakwheels. There is a complete thread on solar system.


Na na,, i have not connected it with the meter yet. I mean, currently i am not contributing anything back to WAPDA. The house runs on Solar in day, ACs, Fridge and Freezers, EVERYTHING. At night, we shift to WAPDA. Will get the net metering meter and then start sending it back to grid in day time. Not yet.


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistansdefender said:


> Aah dear friend
> Look here you are little miss informed, or Ignorant, it's not your fault, it's media's fault. They never discuss these type of things.
> How we make terbela dam, Americans invested in that dam..
> Why not we are asking for investment in case of bhasha dam..
> First the Americans are interested, but they backed out.
> Then the world Bank was interested to fund this dam , but backed out at last moment.
> Mind you, they are finding equally large dam such as dasu dam in kpk.... Then why not fund bhasha dam. After all what is their enmity with bhasha dam?
> Then we made Chinese pledge to make this dam. Initially they are not interested but due to our persuasion they agreed.
> But due to their terms Pakistan backed out. Though they are making a tahkot dam which is another big dam in punjab, kpk and azad kashmir.
> If you ask for funding for Mohmand dam. You would find it easily but if you ask for bhasha you would not get any?
> Why
> Why
> Why
> Because bhasha is located in gb and gb status is disputed. Azad kashmir has free setup with own pm.
> But we treat gb as province. While we never give it a proper provincial status.
> This is sad.
> Due to gb disputed status, no Body was ready to invest.
> Asian development bank denied. World Bank ask us to take permission from India... Imagine.
> And no country was ready to Fund.
> The gulf countries might but they are not. Cosy with pakistan during sherif regime.
> We can hope with Imran things get better.
> 
> Government is in such economic crises that, they cannot spare a penny for few years Atleast.
> 
> People should have donated more, if shaukat Khanum type campaign was started by some charismatic leader.
> It is good initiative.
> We have purchased 85 percent of land for dam.. Rest 15 percent consists of villages.
> You have to make new villages.
> Then persuade those villagers to move into new villages. You have to give them new and better homes , you also have to buy their old homes.
> Only this project cost quarter of the 1400 billion.
> We should start this dam as soon as we can. Chief justice took great initiative but we didn't reposed well.
> If we took long, people would make it another kalabagh.
> The only problem is funding.
> Saudis should be begged littrely to invest in this dam.
> 
> 
> If we have money we can built this dam easily in 4 to 5 years.
> Even if government allot yearly money of 200 billion we still can compete in 10 years. Cost would increase.
> But government is pauper. They cannot give money to this dam. This is the major reason that we are still unable to built this dam, after cutting the ribbon for 3 times. Only because we don't have enough money and nobody was ready to invest.
> Pakistanis have not reposndes well to cheif justice plea. Atleast we would have 10 billion by now but no.
> People don't understand.


Total bs we have money
Pakistan federal PSDP(not total 
Just federal) is around 1 trillion rupees so we would have needee just to spend 5% of psdp/development fund over 8 years to build the dam

Combination of three bus metros is more costful than bhasha dam


----------



## HariPrasad

HariPrasad said:


> There is an alternative to this. Just buid so many local bodies for conservation. Build check dams, ponds, farm ponds etc. Recharge ground warer. Recycle sevage waste and use it in farming. There are so many examples in India where dry water scarcity are was converted into lush green land full of water.




A very interesting watch. How a dry land converted into a lush green area.






A beautiful river was revived in Punjab.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ziaulislam said:


> Total bs we have money
> Pakistan federal PSDP(not total
> Just federal) is around 1 trillion rupees so we would have needee just to spend 5% of psdp/development fund over 8 years to build the dam
> 
> Combination of three bus metros is more costful than bhasha dam


Again, it takes you a second to call my comment bullshit. 
Sadly you add very misinformed. 
Those three metros are investment by China or Turkey, either direct investment or loans in case of orange train. 
We never built those metros on our resources or our money. 
And if we can spare some money, it would have been built by now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Arsalan said:


> Doing it already. Will be applying for net metering next summer now but i am off the national grid for two summers now (day time).


 Add to it Tesla Powerwall(or something analogous that might be cheaper) if possible...really helps cutting the cost during peak hours.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Donar list
http://www.sbp.org.pk/notifications/FD/DamFund/DamFund.htm

So many people  Good start


----------



## Arsalan

Cookie Monster said:


> Add to it Tesla Powerwall(or something analogous that might be cheaper) if possible...really helps cutting the cost during peak hours.


Hmmm, will look into it. My plan is to wait for a few months now. For now, i have running a closed circuit really with house running on solar in day time and on WAPDA at night. The idea is to add a few more panels, may be 6 or 8, get a two way inverter so i can send electricity back to the grid in day time and do that after i have got a net metering two way meter from WAPDA. Will apply for that in December January and then extend the Solar setup in March-April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cookie Monster

Arsalan said:


> Hmmm, will look into it. My plan is to wait for a few months now. For now, i have running a closed circuit really with house running on solar in day time and on WAPDA at night. The idea is to add a few more panels, may be 6 or 8, get a two way inverter so i can send electricity back to the grid in day time and do that after i have got a net metering two way meter from WAPDA. Will apply for that in December January and then extend the Solar setup in March-April.


Before u decide to set it up to send excess electricity back to the grid do check with ur local electricity provider. Idk about Pak since I haven't lived there in ages but here in US there are some cases(based on whether it's older infrastructure or not) where it's not possible for ppl to send excess electricity back to the grid...though it happens in very few cases. In most locations it is possible.

As for the power wall...it's just a battery which can be set up to store excess electricity, which u can use on cloudy days or any other time. IMO it's a really good combo with solar panels but the downside is that it can be pricey.


----------



## Arsalan

Cookie Monster said:


> Before u decide to set it up to send excess electricity back to the grid do check with ur local electricity provider. Idk about Pak since I haven't lived there in ages but here in US there are some cases(based on whether it's older infrastructure or not) where it's not possible for ppl to send excess electricity back to the grid...though it happens in very few cases. In most locations it is possible.
> 
> As for the power wall...it's just a battery which can be set up to store excess electricity, which u can use on cloudy days or any other time. IMO it's a really good combo with solar panels but the downside is that it can be pricey.


In Pakistan this is a new system that is offered, still in starting phase. IN an years time it will mature enough to be working smoothly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.Storm



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Arsalan said:


> In Pakistan this is a new system that is offered, still in starting phase. IN an years time it will mature enough to be working smoothly.



What solar system have you got if you don’t mind me asking I’m interested in getting one for my house in Azad Kashmir


----------



## Arsalan

Dark-Destroyer said:


> What solar system have you got if you don’t mind me asking I’m interested in getting one for my house in Azad Kashmir


You get enough sun in your area? 

I have installed 14 250 watt solar plates (Germany)
And a 5kVa inverex inverter.


----------



## Hassan Psy

Anyone observed Hike in dam funds soon after Khan Took oath? It stands at 1.1 billion Rupees now


----------



## Karna_007

Hassan Psy said:


> Anyone observed Hike in dam funds soon after Khan Took oath? It stands at 1.1 billion Rupees now



How can one build a major dam with this money, when it requires several billion dollars.Just two south indian states undergoing construction of dam projects worth more than 20 billion dollar now !!!


----------



## Spy Master

Karna_007 said:


> How can one build a major dam with this money, when it requires several billion dollars.Just two south indian states undergoing construction of dam projects worth more than 20 billion dollar now !!!


Man, you really need to get a life. Seriously, you are suffering from "_Obsessive Comparision Disorder"._ Here is the link describing a number of cures, treat yourself or consult some psychologist. It might help you and ease your pain. Really, I am saying this as your well wisher.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12650739
https://allgroanup.com/featured/obsessive-comparison-disorder/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karna_007

Spy Master said:


> Man, you really need to get a life. Seriously, you are suffering from "_Obsessive Comparision Disorder"._ Here is the link describing a number of cures, treat yourself or consult some psychologist. It might help you and ease your pain. Really, I am saying this as your well wisher.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12650739
> https://allgroanup.com/featured/obsessive-comparison-disorder/



I have a disorder or not will not change the fact that public donation cannot build a major dam project costing many billion dollars....



Hassan Psy said:


> Anyone observed Hike in dam funds soon after Khan Took oath? It stands at 1.1 billion Rupees now



In the top which pakistani construction company have the caliber and technical capability to build such a big dam project?


----------



## Salza

Karna_007 said:


> I have a disorder or not will not change the fact that public donation cannot build a major dam project costing many billion dollars....
> 
> 
> 
> In the top which pakistani construction company have the caliber and technical capability to build such a big dam project?



It has been clearly said by the CJP that only 20% of the required amount will be collected from donation while rest of the money will be contributed by the Govt over 7 years. This is more symbolic than actual funds collection.

P.S $14 billion is the total amount required for these 2 dams as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Karna_007 said:


> 666


Amen


----------



## Salza

Karna_007 said:


> So around 3 billion dollar need to be collected from donation, while collected only Rs1.1 billion pakistani rupees.
> It takes 222 billion pakistani rupees to make it 1 billion dollar and so 666 billion rupees in total just to cover 20% of the cost.
> 
> *This means even just 20% of project cost required around 666 times, what you already collected until now.*
> 
> Now another problem, what about rest of 80% project cost, when govt under pressure to pay back IMF loan in months and years to come, when US warn IMF not to bail out pakistan?
> 
> There is a difference between ground and skies to implement such a mega project by pakistan !!!
> 
> @war&peace @IceCold @Orca @Windjammer @Retired Troll @Indus Pakistan @Umair Nawaz @PAKISTANFOREVER



Overseas Pakistanis will contribute to this amount a lot.

Yes main challenge is remaining 80% of the cost which Pakistani govt has to manage itself. This can been done through effective tax collection, less corruption, less money laundering etc. Have to increase exports and many other reforms. CPEC will start generating money in 4-5 yrs time too.



Karna_007 said:


> This means even just 20% of project cost required around 666 times, what you already collected until now.



p.s this has been collected in less than 2 months..with change in Govt, especially b/c of IK x-factor , people will donate more.


----------



## Karna_007

Salza said:


> Overseas Pakistanis will contribute to this amount a lot.
> 
> Yes main challenge is remaining 80% of the cost which Pakistani govt has to manage itself. This can been done through effective tax collection, less corruption, less money laundering etc. Have to increase exports and many other reforms. CPEC will start generating money in 4-5 yrs time too.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s this has been collected in less than 2 months..which change in Govt, especially b/c of IK x-factor , people will donate more.



Honestly telling brother i still do not know how CPEC will generate large amount of money to pakistan in 4- 5 years time ! This is not some form of oil drill project, but a platform put forward by chinese to transit goods to China and pakistan get it's toll.As you know sea transit is 10 times cheaper than road transit and also Chinese cities lyes on eastern side of china and not west+difficult terrain and cold climate on certain months.You also have to return back chinese investment in the top.Gwadar port is their for the past more than 10 years and you can check the export/import figure of chinese containers !


----------



## Salza

Karna_007 said:


> Honestly telling brother i still do not know how CPEC will generate large amount of money to pakistan in 4- 5 years time !



CPEC is building required infrastructure for local industries to grow especially in rather neglected areas of Pakistan. We do not have money to upgrade and built new infrastructure in most of the land of Pakistan.



Karna_007 said:


> You also have to return back chinese investment in the top.



Yes, loan will be returned through transit money. Also the load given by China is on very favorable terms to Pakistan. And China is not stupid to invest billions into Pakistan without getting anything. They know Gwader's importance perhaps more than us. Our infrastructure especially *power plants*, r*oads, railways , industrial parks*, motorways are all getting upgrading. These things contributed in the rise of GDP slowly itself as more Pakistanis are getting jobs (low income sector) through miscellaneous CPEC projects spread all over the country.


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Arsalan said:


> You get enough sun in your area?
> 
> I have installed 14 250 watt solar plates (Germany)
> And a 5kVa inverex inverter.



Yeah a lot of sun house is like on top of a hill top kind of position and comes under a lot of sun and I’ve always thought about solar but never really enquired currently we have a ups going which turns on just the ceiling fanswhen electricity goes but I’m thinking solar is a good option can power multiple things


----------



## Arsalan

Dark-Destroyer said:


> Yeah a lot of sun house is like on top of a hill top kind of position and comes under a lot of sun and I’ve always thought about solar but never really enquired currently we have a ups going which turns on just the ceiling fanswhen electricity goes but I’m thinking solar is a good option can power multiple things


Yes, the system i mentioned is currently running everything at my house expect the water pump. This includes running 2 AC, a Fridge and a Freezer, microwaves, fans and lights, TVs, everything!


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Arsalan said:


> Yes, the system i mentioned is currently running everything at my house expect the water pump. This includes running 2 AC, a Fridge and a Freezer, microwaves, fans and lights, TVs, everything!



That sound like the ideal investment how much could one look to spend to have 15 panels as the ones you have fitted done price might be slightly different in Asda Kashmir I’ve not enquired but I’ll ask and find out regarding the German solar panels


----------



## alee92nawaz

Thunder.Storm said:


> View attachment 492942


DAM funding needs to be around 4-6 billion dollars. This fundraising should be an awareness campaign. You can't build dams like this.


----------



## My-Analogous

Arsalan said:


> Yes, the system i mentioned is currently running everything at my house expect the water pump. This includes running 2 AC, a Fridge and a Freezer, microwaves, fans and lights, TVs, everything!


Cost?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

1.2 Billion rupee in about 30 days








Direct Pay Site (State Bank of Pakistan) accepts Credit card
http://www.sbp.org.pk/index.asp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Cookie Monster said:


> Add to it Tesla Powerwall(or something analogous that might be cheaper) if possible...really helps cutting the cost during peak hours.



I'm working on that! But it won't be a powerwall. It will be a standalone system providing 220v & 50amp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic stuff 
Made the list ^_^ quite happy see my self on donation list formally

Had to wait good week to see name appear but it eventually did and I am sitting quite far away had to admire the transparency from Supreme court should have done this long time ago

My parents were telling me may be your money went into a sink hole but I said no I am certain it has gone to proper place and I was correct 


http://www.sbp.org.pk/index.asp super efficient for oversea Pakistanis


----------



## My-Analogous

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fantastic stuff
> Made the list ^_^ quite happy see my self on donation list formally
> 
> Had to wait good week to see name appear but it eventually did and I am sitting quite far away had to admire the transparency from Supreme court should have done this long time ago
> 
> My parents were telling me may be your money went into a sink hole but I said no I am certain it has gone to proper place and I was correct
> 
> 
> http://www.sbp.org.pk/index.asp super efficient for oversea Pakistanis


See the list brother. MashAllah so many people in online transaction
http://www.sbp.org.pk/notifications/FD/DamFund/DebitCreditCardWise.pdf


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well a good start Today I got paid so it will be a repeat.

I have made a pledge to donate $100 bucks per pay from 2 week check (8,000-10,000) to show solidarity with the folks who are contributing all over globe

To show I am 100% with Pakistan's government and supreme court decision.

200 Million Pakistani x 100 Bucks = 20 Billion dollars , and that simple idea if Pakistani understood it's power they will know they can do lot more


Aj ki duty hogai ~~~ see you in 2 weeks Bhasha Dam fund

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

My-Analogous said:


> Cost?


Around 400000 PKR, All included.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Arsalan said:


> Around 400000 PKR, All included.


Can you provide specs with hardware details.


----------



## Arsalan

Major Sam said:


> Can you provide specs with hardware details.


Sure, can you tag me in some relevant thread? I wont like to derail this one. I will get all the details again and share with you. No worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Arsalan said:


> Sure, can you tag me in some relevant thread? I wont like to derail this one. I will get all the details again and share with you. No worries.


Sure.


----------



## Arsalan

Major Sam said:


> Sure.


IN fact, do this please. See if you can find a suitable thread, i will look too and we can take discussion there. If there is nothing, will share with you on whatsapp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

Arsalan said:


> IN fact, do this please. See if you can find a suitable thread, i will look too and we can take discussion there. If there is nothing, will share with you on whatsapp.


May be you open thread and tag us. It will increase our knowledge about system


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

1.3 Billion Rupees Donations collected


----------



## Arsalan

My-Analogous said:


> May be you open thread and tag us. It will increase our knowledge about system


Done
@Major Sam @Dark-Destroyer 

@fatman17 as i remember discussing this with you some time ago! 

Anyone else interested in home solar solution, cost idea, equipment detail, you can follow the thread:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/solar-power-solution-for-home.574864/

I will share details of the system i am currently running at my home in a short while in that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lovely *Spike* _*1.5 Billion rupees* _
Just beautiful 







Pay Directly at State Bank of Pakistan by Credit Card 
http://www.sbp.org.pk/


Surprising amount of junk at home can be sold in garage sale or ebay it 

Anyone got Junk car , in their garage , sell that for scrap and donate to DAM make it happen
Got old video games /Console , sell it and donate
Got 5 cell phones sell the old ones
4 TV at home sell 2
Got 183 Mirage V scrap 40 recover money

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*1.69 Billion Rupee*​
Nice rise *16 Crore* Added in last few days this just showcases how the nation is waking up
Imagine if we had done this initiative 10 years ago ?

All the money Mr Nawaz Sharif spent on Media cell had it been spent on the Dam fund
what is important your picture on lamp post / news paper or DAM fund ? Exactly people that is called Prioritization in life






Pay Directly at State Bank of Pakistan by Credit Card 
http://www.sbp.org.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

From video below:

9 years to build Bhasha dam (not 14 years as perceived by some)
One party pledged 1 billion ruppees (don't want to disclose their name).
We don't need all money up-front, but over a time of 9 years.
Target is Rs. 58 Billion


Supreme Court's site:
http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

Some Info:
http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/ready-for-construction/diamer-basha-dam

Pay Online:
http://dsqx.sbp.org.pk/DamFund/index2.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Approaching* 1.85** Billion RUPEE mark*

Standing at 1.85 Billion Rupees , but this weekend could touch 2 Billion Mile stone
Looking forward to contribute this weekend as it is almost 2 weeks since last time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

During Ary telethon on Sunday, 125 croroes were pledged by Pakistanis around the world. So I am expecting serious spike in flow over the next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It's all about every one believing


----------



## Thorough Pro

Had this been done 10 years ago, Zardari and Nawaz would be even more richer today 



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *1.69 Billion Rupee*​
> Nice rise *16 Crore* Added in last few days this just showcases how the nation is waking up
> *Imagine if we had done this initiative 10 years ago ?*
> 
> All the money Mr Nawaz Sharif spent on Media cell had it been spent on the Dam fund
> what is important your picture on lamp post / news paper or DAM fund ? Exactly people that is called Prioritization in life
> 
> View attachment 495793
> 
> 
> Pay Directly at State Bank of Pakistan by Credit Card
> http://www.sbp.org.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAMDEV

keep it up


----------



## Verve

Thorough Pro said:


> Had this been done 10 years ago, Zardari and Nawaz would be even more richer today



FIA money laundering case in SC - $6b to $7b laundered ... that is due to be added, or some of it at least.


----------



## WebMaster

sur said:


> Target is Rs. 58 Billion



Is this figure correct?


----------



## Canuck786

WebMaster said:


> Is this figure correct?


Seems correct to me. 20% of the total cost is required to get the financing. A major chunk of the 20% is already realized through land acquisition and allocation for the project. Of the 14 billion total budget I think approximately 7 billion is required for building the reservoir (dam) rest is for the power generation component which will be the next phase as per plans. 20% of 7 billion is 1.4 billion dollars and minus the land value already allocated it is safe to say that 500 million dollars (58 billion rupees) should suffice to secure the financing.


----------



## Indrajit

Canuck786 said:


> Seems correct to me. 20% of the total cost is required to get the financing. A major chunk of the 20% is already realized through land acquisition and allocation for the project. Of the 14 billion total budget I think approximately 7 billion is required for building the reservoir (dam) rest is for the power generation component which will be the next phase as per plans. 20% of 7 billion is 1.4 billion dollars and minus the land value already allocated it is safe to say that 500 million dollars (58 billion rupees) should suffice to secure the financing.



Financing from whom?


----------



## Canuck786

Indrajit said:


> Financing from whom?


As per the previous government officials, ADB will come in once 20% equity is there.


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> Is this figure correct?



The problem is not the exact figure. The problem is the legal status of the area as disputed territory that is formally not part of Pakistan yet. There was a move to declare Gilgit-Baltistan a province of Pakistan, but that seems to be in limbo for now given its ramifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

This dam is happening now. I believe the 2018-19 budget also has 10 billion rupees allocated for these dams. It remains to be seen what the new government will do about it though.



VCheng said:


> The problem is not the exact figure. The problem is the legal status of the area as disputed territory that is formally not part of Pakistan yet. There was a move to declare Gilgit-Baltistan a province of Pakistan, but that seems to be in limbo for now given its ramifications.


That hasn't stopped India from building dams like kishanganga on their side.


----------



## Indrajit

Canuck786 said:


> As per the previous government officials, ADB will come in once 20% equity is there.


 
For which dam? Diamer Basha? Wont happen because India will object in the grounds of disputed territory. World Bank and ADB have already refused earlier, asking the government of Pakistan to get a no objection certificate from India.



Canuck786 said:


> That hasn't stopped India from building dams like kishanganga on their side.



All dams in Indian Kashmir are funded completely by the Government of India.


----------



## Canuck786

Indrajit said:


> For which dam? Diamer Basha? Wont happen because India will object in the grounds of disputed territory. World Bank and ADB have already refused earlier, asking the government of Pakistan to get a no objection certificate from India.
> 
> 
> 
> All dams in Indian Kashmir are funded completely by the Government of India.


Time will tell what happens in reality. The minister was very optimistic with his statement regarding ADB as well some other countries though.

https://nation.com.pk/09-Jan-2017/s...am-asif?show=blocks?version=ampexpress.com.pk


----------



## Indrajit

Canuck786 said:


> Time will tell what happens in reality. The minister was very optimistic with his statement regarding ADB though.



Just read up the history of this project and you will see that both world bank and ADB have already refused on the grounds I mentioned.


----------



## Canuck786

Indrajit said:


> Just read up the history of this project and you will see that both world bank and ADB have already refused on the grounds I mentioned.


Like I said time will tell..


----------



## My-Analogous

Indrajit said:


> Just read up the history of this project and you will see that both world bank and ADB have already refused on the grounds I mentioned.


Keep dreaming that we will not and here we will make this thing happened like we did before with the help of Allah


----------



## Canuck786

LASER said:


> Who cares if you build a dam. It doesn't affect us in any way. You're lower riparian.


Phew! Thank you for that comment so it's all good then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZ1

LASER said:


> Who cares if you build a dam. It doesn't affect us in any way. You're lower riparian.


 Smile can not hide the fire on your lower back. Burnol can. Use it it will help and keep visiting this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

LASER said:


> Of course, but I don't think India will ever sign the NOC, gotta keep disputed territory status.


No worries we wont ask for the NOC. Our sovereignty is very dear to us and so is our ability to decide and do things for our benefit.


----------



## LASER1

Canuck786 said:


> No worries we wont ask for the NOC. Our sovereignty is very dear to us and so is our ability to decide and do things for our benefit.


Well, then good luck to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

LASER said:


> Who cares if you build a dam. It doesn't affect us in any way. You're lower riparian.


I can feel your pain. You guys can't simply stop us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LASER1

My-Analogous said:


> I can feel your pain. You guys can't simply stop us.


Like I said, it doesn't really affect us. I don't see a reason for India/Indians to be concerned about the dam in lower riparian.


----------



## My-Analogous

LASER said:


> Like I said, it doesn't really affect us. I don't see a reason for India/Indians to be concerned about the dam in lower riparian.


Yes, i know this the best you can say


----------



## maximuswarrior

LASER said:


> Like I said, it doesn't really affect us. I don't see a reason for India/Indians to be concerned about the dam in lower riparian.



That is hard to believe considering how defensive you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Canuck786

LASER said:


> Like I said, it doesn't really affect us. I don't see a reason for India/Indians to be concerned about the dam in lower riparian.


Just look at this map to understand the water source of Indus River. A lot of it come from outside the Indian occupied areas. Don't forget the water flows from Tibet China into IOK and thus there could be repercussions for any foolish adventures.


----------



## WebMaster

This thread is not about discussion of disputed territory. Create another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

**Below is memo seems like fees will be waved off soon so 100% contributions go to DAM fund


The Presidents/Chief Executives,
All Banks/Microfinance Banks/Payment Schemes

Dear Madam/Sir

*Service Charges on Payments/Donations to Supreme Court of Pakistan’s Diamer Basha 
and Mohmand Dam Fund through Payment Cards*



In order to facilitate the donations/payments made to Supreme Court of Pakistan’s Diamer Basha and Mohmand Dam Fund Account through payment cards (debit, credit or prepaid cards), it has been decided that all issuing and acquiring banks in Pakistan shall not charge any service fee including interchange fee, merchant discount rate, transaction fee etc. on such transactions.

Accordingly, all issuing and acquiring banks/microfinance banks/payment schemes are advised to meticulously comply with these instructions.

Please acknowledge receipt.



Yours faithfully,

Sd/-

*(Syed Sohail Javaad)*
Director







Getting ready for tomorrow's contribution (every 2 week small goal) each contribution is like a push-up towards the bigger goal

That is what 200 Million Pakistanis need to start believing .... small contributions but regularly made contributions , consistently made contributions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Hassan Psy said:


> Anyone observed Hike in dam funds soon after Khan Took oath? It stands at 1.1 billion Rupees now


Need 18 billion dollar, means 18,00,000 arab. Whole we only collected 1.1 billion which is salt compared to total money. 
If continue with same speed, it will take 85 years to collect that amount.


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Need 18 billion dollar, means 18,00,000 arab. Whole we only collected 1.1 billion which is salt compared to total money.
> If continue with same speed, it will take 85 years to collect that amount.



we are not going to collect the whole money that's the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Two outcomes for every human for example if they were asked to travel 100km on foot

a) Look at the impossible nature and do nothing , your circumstances will never change

b) Believe and take *small steps* , you will eventually travel *100 km* , if every day you covered 10 km and rested, and this does not means take one step and stand still you just have to make progress every day ... to shorten the Journey








This project is a example to every one in country that if you Unite you don't need IMF / International Loans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Two outcomes for every human for example if they were asked to travel 100km on foot
> 
> a) Look at the impossible nature and do nothing , your circumstances will never change
> 
> b) Believe and take *small steps* , you will eventually travel *100 km* , if every day you covered 10 km and rested, and this does not means take one step and stand still you just have to make progress every day ... to shorten the Journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This project is a example to every one in country that if you Unite you don't need IMF / International Loans


This is turning out to be an example even if everyone unite and donate still can't finance a project and there is no alternative to international Loans for another decade atleast ..


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

zip said:


> This is turning out to be an example even if everyone unite and donate still can't finance a project and there is no alternative to international Loans for another decade atleast ..




not everyone has donated though if everyone did then that would be a different story altogether not every one has the means you see


----------



## ziaulislam

Canuck786 said:


> As per the previous government officials, ADB will come in once 20% equity is there.


That window is gone ADB back out when govt refused to fund the dam
Their part was 500 million dollars a year(2.5b dollar) while govt was to match that and we didnt

Now the next plan is 548 billion rupees dam part only to be fully funded by comerical loans and govt funds . requirement is 50 billion a year 

I yhink govt needs to stop this BS and ask comerical banks+AIIB+ soverign bonds+ 50 billion a year PSDP along with regular supplier credit and things should be okay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This 2 Week Good deed done ~~ For Pakistan
Inshallah next handshake 2 weeks from now












Direct Pay Site (State Bank of Pakistan) accepts Credit card
http://www.sbp.org.pk/index.asp

*Verified* ~ pay reaches donor list after 4-5 days (international donars their name appears on international donor list with country/name) No need to worry about long numbers just credit card

Alternative is old fashioned visit to Bank branch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just a suggestion but PCB should also get involved and organize 8 Cricket matches in *Lahore* / *Karachi / Rawalpindi/Peshawar *for DAM donation fund bigger the stadium the better the amount of funds that can be collected
*
If National Team not on Tour organize National DAM Building Tournament 
Shahid Afridi 11 vs Mibah Ul Haq 11*

KARACHI STADIUM CAPACITY : 34,228 (2 Matches)
LAHORE STADIUM CAPACITY : 27,000 (2 Matches)
RAWALPINDI STADIUM CAPACITY : 25,000 (2 Match)
Peshawar Stadium Capacity : 20,000 (2 Match )
<Invite 1 retired Legend> per team

140, 456 Seats x (2,000 Rupee Ticket ) = *280,912,000 Rupees *

Remember folks *100 USD* per person can make difference any thing over is BONUS the *single Pakistani (Me/You)* still hold the key 

100 Dollar x (200 Million Pakistani Citizens) = 20 Billion Dollar
1000 Dollar x (2 Million Pakistani Expats) = 2 Billion Dollar​
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sa’d ibn Ubadah reported: I said, “O Messenger of Allah, my mother has died. Shall I give charity on her behalf?” The Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, said, “Yes.” I said, “Which charity is best?” The Prophet said, “A drink of water.”

Source: Sunan al-Nasā’ī 3664

And here we are talking about a Water Reservoir from which people will drink inshallah for 1000-20,000+ years so you will accumulate good deeds even after you move to next world  Every time someone uses water hey , you know what you contributed to that Dam







KARACHI: President and CEO ARY Digital Network Salman Iqbal on Friday announced a donation of 100, 000 US Dollars for Prime Minister and Chief Justice Fund for construction of dams, ARY News reported.












The Bahria Town contractors have donated Rs67.5 million for the Supreme Court of Pakistan’s funds over Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dams. Further more Bahria Townemployees have also deposited Rs 42.6 millions for the dams fund.

New Annoucement of 5 Crore donation
http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...e-Rs5-crore-for-dam-construction#.W5O9oOhKhPY






Lets not forget the spirit of Army Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Just a suggestion but PCB should also get involved and organize 8 Cricket matches in *Lahore* / *Karachi / Rawalpindi/Peshawar *for DAM donation fund bigger the stadium the better the amount of funds that can be collected
> *
> Shahid Afridi 11 vs Mibah Ul Haq 11*
> 
> KARACHI STADIUM CAPACITY : 34,228 (2 Matches)
> LAHORE STADIUM CAPACITY : 27,000 (2 Matches)
> RAWALPINDI STADIUM CAPACITY : 25,000 (2 Match)
> Peshawar Stadium Capacity : 20,000 (2 Match )
> 
> 140, 456 Seats x (2,000 Rupee Ticket ) = *280,912,000 Rupees *
> 
> Remember folks *100 USD* per person can make difference any thing over is BONUS the *single Pakistani (Me/You)* still hold the key
> 
> 100 Dollar x (200 Million Pakistani Citizens) = 20 Billion Dollar
> 1000 Dollar x (2 Million Pakistani Expats) = 2 Billion Dollar​
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sa’d ibn Ubadah reported: I said, “O Messenger of Allah, my mother has died. Shall I give charity on her behalf?” The Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, said, “Yes.” I said, “Which charity is best?” The Prophet said, “A drink of water.”
> 
> Source: Sunan al-Nasā’ī 3664
> 
> And here we are talking about a Water Reservoir from which people will drink inshallah for 1000-20,000+ years so you will accumulate good deeds even after you move to next world  Every time someone uses water hey , you know what you contributed to that Dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: President and CEO ARY Digital Network Salman Iqbal on Friday announced a donation of 100, 000 US Dollars for Prime Minister and Chief Justice Fund for construction of dams, ARY News reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bahria Town contractors have donated Rs67.5 million for the Supreme Court of Pakistan’s funds over Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dams. Further more Bahria Townemployees have also deposited Rs 42.6 millions for the dams fund.
> 
> New Annoucement of 5 Crore donation
> http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...e-Rs5-crore-for-dam-construction#.W5O9oOhKhPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not forget the spirit of Army Soldiers
> 
> View attachment 497379


10 billion laptop fund in punjab has been skashed to water allocation ..


lol..this is hilarous
Just by joining the laptop (10 billion this yr) and the advertising (50 billion rupees/5yr) fund we can easily finance a mega project like munda dam (1/3 cost is enough to finance the rest, as most projects have 25-75 debt equity ratio)

Remember 
It has 1 MAF size+vs 6 MAF BHASHA and has good 800mw cheap power...
Its feasibility is ready since 2008 for N leaguers who say "work is going on"


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well Pakistanis have tremendous buying power / capital in our pockets we just have not discovered the United power of the capital we have in our hands

The minute as a nation, we will understand the below concept

_"200,000,000 (20 Million Pakistani) if people just gave "100" dollar tax Pakistan can get 20 Billion dollar for social sector. Support Imran Khan , Pay Taxes and encourage others to pay taxes. It is the need of hour!!" _

_We will be a developed Nation_​

*How much % each country collects tax, does paying taxes results in negative public perception or feelings? No look at Europe. Top 10 countries Tax figures paid per year by citizens in those countries *

Belgium, 42.0% ...
Germany, 39.7% ...
Denmark, 36.1% ...
Austria, 34.9% ...
Hungary, 34.5% ...
Turkey, 25.8% ...
Denmark, 25.3% ...
Finland, 25.2%
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This ratio below is not how much tax % but how many people pay the tax

Pakistan : 0.04% 8,00000 pay in population of 200,000,000


This is why we are behind

Schools Infrastructure (Nutrition / Laptop Fund) *<-----Make you Better Educated Humans*
Hospital Infrastructure (Health card program / Emergency care)
Police Infrastructure
Transport Infrastructure <-----*This makes you more money*


However the DAM donation is a wonderful project but long term goal for Pakistan really is get that Tax ratio to match world

And as country will collect tax , people's salaries will also improve !! As it is the case in Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> And as country will collect tax , people's salaries will also improve !! As it is the case in Europe



With increasing salaries so will inflation increase. To offset an increase in inflation, you need an increase in productivity to increase the number of products sold and keep per unit costs low. This is where investing in dams to lower the cost of electricity and provide stable water for agricultural and industrial processes is tied in with economic development. Further more people not only have to contribute money, but also their *sweat equity*.

People should be encouraged to get better at their jobs, learn the latest skills, and work in an efficient manner as possible. For example in a German factory, workers put their cell phones in their lockers at the start of their shift and only take them out at the end of the day to prevent distractions. In our social media obsessed world, distractions such as these are a huge hindrance to improving productivity.

Also a good and fair boss has been found to be happy equivalence of a 40% pay increase in the perceptions of US workers. Factory and Farm Bosses need to be trained to be the best they can be.

-------
So along with taxes, workers need to commit their sweat equity into training and productivity, while bosses need to focus on the health of the business, and reinvest in the business for hiring good mangers, and R&D and acquiring other smaller companies, and new facilities.

here are interesting videos to show what is possible if we give our heart and our minds to the cause














*Pakistan should also as China to add Dredging of the current dams in Pakistan to increase their ability to store water and generate electricity more efficiently with higher flow rate. The rich sediments held in the dams can be studied for their fertility and be sold for the highest price to pay for the dredging and pay for other Pakistani dams.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well the project will gather more steam




1 Person is connected to 100 people
100 People are connected to 10,000 People
10,000 People are connected to 1,000,000 (1 Million People)
1,000,000 Million people are connected to 100,000,00 (100 Million people) which is 50% population of Pakistan
​In your facebook you may have 400-500 connections  May be twitter has 1000 connections if you are super popular. If you are a celebrity who know 10,000 people follow you

 You know what to do !!!
Just share news with your friend or Jigar , yar , that state bank of Pakistan site is collecting Funds for Bhasha dam I just donated thought would share the bank link with you

BHASHA DAM - Pay by credit card http://www.sbp.org.pk/ (State Bank of Pakistan)
​99% times ppl will pay but did not know about link? And I am very internet savvy
​I think if each one of us can convince 100 people in our circle to Donate and their friend/family to spread the news to 100 of their friends the chain will grow


Pakistan TV / Media is now starting to Join the Campaign



Here is list of All Banks in Pakistan collecting Funds for Bhasha Dam Fund
(Account Number / IBAN number)
http://www.sbp.org.pk/notifications/FD/DamFund/Detail-1.pdf


I personally suggest state bank's website pay by credit card most easiest

heck if we hold the longest flag record time to make DAM now






Watching Channel 92 Telethon for DAM construction fund with Family 
Loving the passion in people to support the cause

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

https://92newshd.tv/us470000-collected-from-overseas-pakistanis-for-dam-fund/#.W5QpXehKhPZ

2 Hour Telethon (midway collected pledges for almost *1,900,000 USD*) (19 Lakh Dollar)


*237, 500 , 000 Rupees* (Pakistanis comitted for sending cash to Pakistan)







Mere 2 hours


----------



## AZ1

Impose Tax 1000 on Every electricity bill for 3 months that are above 5,000.

Lets say we have 10 crore of electricity bill house+commercial etc

100000000x1000x3 = 300000000000 (300 Billion rupees) Collection for 1 dam

If above model not working than

Impose tax of 1000 rupees on more those account having 5 lac in their bank account holder.

Surely you will get above or close to what we want to achieve for 1 dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

AZ1 said:


> Impose Tax 1000 on Every electricity bill for 3 months that are above 5,000.
> 
> Lets say we have 10 crore of electricity bill house+commercial etc
> 
> 100000000x100x3 = 300000000000 (300 Billion) Collection for 1 dam.


lol, govt is losing 300 billion rupees each year ..just plug that hole rather than taxing the honest bills more..if this keep going on even i will not pa my bills..its non sense to forgive power thieves and keep screwing the honest people
*
confiscate the defaulters all assests for starters*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

AZ1 said:


> Impose Tax 1000 on Every electricity bill for 3 months that are above 5,000.
> 
> Lets say we have 10 crore of electricity bill house+commercial etc
> 
> 100000000x100x3 = 300000000000 (300 Billion rupees) Collection for 1 dam
> 
> If above model not working than
> 
> Impose tax of 1000 rupees on more than 5 lac bank account holder.
> 
> Surely you will get above or close to what we want to achieve for 1 dam.



Don't force them to contribute to the dam, it will hurt the feeling of giving freely.
Once they see paying because your heart says so, then they will open up to paying taxes for their own social services on the next round of the prime minister's call to action.


----------



## AZ1

ziaulislam said:


> lol, govt is losing 300 billion rupees each year ..just plug that hole rather than taxing the honest bills more..if this keep going on even i will not pa my bills..its non sense to forgive power thieves and keep screwing the honest people
> *
> confiscate the defaulters all assests for starters*


 What done has done and we will fix things later and use that money to something else. This is water we are talking about or keep paying water mafia for the rest of life.

1000 rupees per house is not that big. Consider family of least 3 members divide 1000/3 = 333 rupees just per person per month. They surely spend more than this weekly.

and 3 member is just example we have whole khandan living under 1 house. so it's pretty cheaper.


----------



## ziaulislam

Canuck786 said:


> Time will tell what happens in reality. The minister was very optimistic with his statement regarding ADB as well some other countries though.
> 
> https://nation.com.pk/09-Jan-2017/s...am-asif?show=blocks?version=ampexpress.com.pk


ADB had earlier said yes and than no under pressure

more realistic option would be commerical loans, plus bonds, plus AIIB to replace AB, plus local funding

you dont need to AB for everything, just make sure you maximize these banks for other projects..there is no dreath of projects..simply divert funds from those projects 

for example, instead of funding the infrastuture projects by your own pocket, use AB and use that funds for the dam..all these metro could have been built via AB there was no need for own money* BUT AB DEMANDS MORE TRANSPARENCY AND PROCEDURES WHICH WERE NOT FOLLOWED IN THESE METROS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

FuturePAF said:


> Don't force them to contribute to the dam, it will hurt the feeling of giving freely.
> Once they see paying because your heart says so, then they will open up to paying taxes for their own social services on the next round of the prime minister's call to action.


 Actually dam should be build from our tax money rather than asking for donation and charity.


----------



## FalconStar

AZ1 said:


> 1000 rupees per house is not that big. Consider family of least 3 members divide 1000/3 = 333 rupees just per person per month. They surely spend more than this weekly.


Come on, don't be so ignorant. Rs.1000 is a pretty big deal for people who make Rs.10000 a month and have to feed their whole families and pay all the bills. People are literally dying of malnutrition and you think Rs.1000 is not that big of a deal.

This Dam fund is a good thing in which people should give willingly as much as they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Power in Numbers , when population will wake up to power of unified donation then we will fly
https://92newshd.tv/us470000-collected-from-overseas-pakistanis-for-dam-fund/

US$2.35 MILLION Pledges COLLECTED FROM OVERSEAS PAKISTANIS FOR DAM FUND
in 2.5 hour show

293,000,000 Rupees









Power of 1,000 Rupee donated





1,000 Rupee x 200,000,000 (200 Million population) = 200,000,000,000 (200 Arab Rupee)
or 1.6 Billion Dollars



The Name of GAME is can we *Awaken* the Spirit of 200 Million Pakistani


That is why I suggest *every Pakistani* should aim for 100 Dollar / Salary check donation
(9,000-10,000 Rupee) Per check (Long term commitment......................)

200,000,000 (20 Million Pakistani) if people just gave "100" dollar (9,000-10,000 Rupee) donation/tax Pakistan can get 20 Billion dollar (We can make 3 DAMs)


Target should be , 2 of these every 2 weeks from working folks










In reality , you can have *20 Billion USD* from *1 time donation* from 200 Million Pakistani
if every one paid 1 time 10,000 Rupee

But till that point every Pakistani should set aside 10,000 Rupee / Pay check ($100 USD)
and contribute to cause



The telethon showed Pakistanis were eager to help !! But not every one was able to connect to phone lines and it is matter of spreading the word ......

Some pledged to pay 1 Lakh rupee much greater then 10,000 Rupee
Some pledged to pay 2 Lakh rupee much greater then 10,000 Rupee
Some even pledged 5,000 USD ~ 625,000 Rupees way way more then 10,000 Rupee

The scope of awakening has to be 200 Million people !!! Not 1,000 people not 2,000 people
and that is where it matters

THE 200 MILLION NEED TO AWAKE FROM SLUMBER



If you can't give 2 (5000 Bills) , you should go to government and offer to do free labor
a) Plant 5,000 Trees
b) or Paint Neighborhoods section​





And *government* should give you 2 (5,000 Bills) which you can donate a portion from it for DAM fund


----------



## AZ1

FalconStar said:


> Come on, don't be so ignorant. Rs.1000 is a pretty big deal for people who make Rs.10000 a month and have to feed their whole families and pay all the bills. People are literally dying of malnutrition and you think Rs.1000 is not that big of a deal.
> 
> This Dam fund is a good thing in which people should give willingly as much as they can.


 I am not ignorant I living with people of Pakistan. These so called which you are referring have 15,000 mobile set in their pocket each family member mostly and night package free chit chat.

and that's why I said that we should impose 1000 on those bill only which will be above 5,000.

If person/family is poor their electricity bill must be below 5,000 rupees as per my understanding otherwise increase the ratio from 5,000 to whatever you think is for above middle class.

That is the problem we don't want to pay tax and need facilities like USA providing to his nation.


----------



## shah_123

AZ1 said:


> Impose Tax 1000 on Every electricity bill for 3 months that are above 5,000.
> 
> Lets say we have 10 crore of electricity bill house+commercial etc
> 
> 100000000x100x3 = 300000000000 (300 Billion rupees) Collection for 1 dam
> 
> If above model not working than
> 
> Impose tax of 1000 rupees on more than 5 lac bank account holder.
> 
> Surely you will get above or close to what we want to achieve for 1 dam.



maan sadqay jaey is suggestion par.


----------



## FuturePAF

AZ1 said:


> Actually dam should be build from our tax money rather than asking for donation and charity.



Ideally yes, but the government has to build up trust among the people. If you can raise $8-9 billion from donations and charity, then asking for the rest will be easier from tax payers. Confidence with be bolstered as they see these dams begin to be built. When he lays out how much money it will take to fix education, healthcare, aid farmers, modernize government owned companies that have been restructured, and all number of needs of the country, the people will trust the money is going to the right place.

This drive to raise money is to build unity, and get people on board. Apathy, Gluttony and Selfishness have infected a large part of our society as people have seen previous leaders loot the country. Hopelessness was something we have been told not to embrace as Muslims.



AZ1 said:


> I am not ignorant I living with people of Pakistan. These so called which you are referring have 15,000 mobile set in their pocket each family member mostly and night package free chit chat.
> 
> and that's why I said that we should impose 1000 on those bill only which will be above 5,000.
> 
> If person/family is poor their electricity bill must be below 5,000 rupees as per my understanding otherwise increase the ratio from 5,000 to whatever you think is for above middle class.
> 
> That is the problem we don't want to pay tax and need facilities like USA providing to his nation.



Tax on living large. A consumption tax that progressively increases with use on luxury (non-commerical) items like you described should definitely be implemented. the age of a free ride are over now. Bills should be charged through commercial providers of these services, and making sure electricity is not being stolen, nor water.

The Government of Pakistan needs to make educational films to be spread through social media (the addiction of the masses) of these topics and new rules. Phase them in over a few weeks so people can be fully informed on the implementation, and start making people pay their fair share.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

On contrary ~ if People are shown the numerical numbers and shown the power in their 1,000-9,000 rupee donation ($50-$100)

They will be astonished they are more wealthy as a collective then IMF scam
10,000 Rupee ~ 100 USD x 200,000,00 Million people = *20 Billion dollar *

_Pakistani people need confidence that even their *small donation contribution* of 
10,000 Ruppee in 1 Year is so power to make change worth 20 Billion Dollar _

_Why do many pakistanis don't Pay TAX they wonder what difference will my 100 rupee or 10,000 rupee make_

_But no 10,000 donation in year is huge for country , if you pay more it is even greater_

_Many people in Pakistan_ *just don't know how much Power* _is in their hand_
_We need to teach them power of Tax/Donation for nation

And if we can show this Power is real , then people will understand!!! Every thing about power in their hand is real 

_
_And I am not even talking about our full potential if people paid the proper tax per year_
_if we can take the 0.04% Tax payer figure to 95% _


----------



## El Sidd

Overseas Pakistanis should build an economy on this whilst donating their share of 1000 Dollars.

DaM constructions are long process even if first brick lays today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Boxer Amir Khan to donate 10,000USD (1 Million Rupees) for dams fund (Old news but ...welcomed) thank you to Amir Khan






Cricket Umpire Aleem Dar donates 10,000 USD for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Guys how do i send money from usa to this fund so that it actually goes from bank to bank. So that there can be more foreign exchange in Pakistan.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well the account collecting funds is in Rupees in State Bank of Pakistan so no matter what channel you use the end product will be Pakistani Rupee

I don't think this account saves cash in US fund every thing is converted into Rupees


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Ok but how do i do it??


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well the account collecting funds is in Rupees in State Bank of Pakistan so no matter what channel you use the end product will be Pakistani Rupee


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

@Ahmet Pasha

(Simple Way)

BHASHA DAM - Pay by credit card http://www.sbp.org.pk/ (State Bank of Pakistan)
Click on Red Link and off you go 5-7 minutes done with Good deed from your home
(Funds reach after 4-5 days but charges appear on card )

* Charges appear as payment to Supreme Court of Pakistan , DAM fund


Supreme Court Transparency Chart
http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Old Fashioned Way from Bank Branch)
Traditional Wire : Main Account
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP003593299999014
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alternative you can wire by Bank to Bank transfer old fashioned way
Here is list of All Banks in Pakistan collecting Funds for Bhasha Dam Fund
(Account Number / IBAN number)
http://www.sbp.org.pk/notifications/FD/DamFund/Detail-1.pdf



Note if you are local in Pakistan , just pay in your bank branch cash or by Bank account

For all Local & International Donations Government collects / share list of donations and your name appears on the particular date/time , on that list, always great to print it for your own future generation


COPY PASTE THE STUFF from here to any website or social media ... many Pakistanis don't know the easiest way to contribute, it took me good 1-2 months to find best way to send funds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Retired Troll said:


> Overseas Pakistanis should build an economy on this whilst donating their share of 1000 Dollars.
> 
> DaM constructions are long process even if first brick lays today.



We would but the ease of doing business laws have to be implemented. I want to hire structural engineers for an idea (Seriously), and start up an engineering firm. What government fees will I have to pay, what hurdles will my company have. I want to do R&D in Pakistan, because I know this product will sell in the millions each year. Will my idea be stolen if its patented.

Secondly, Overseas Pakistanis can come in and show local companies, government agencies, and civil society groups how to implement projects to maximize efficiency in what they already do. How would that be implemented on a large scale if the project shows great results. We need local partners to take a chance (sweat equity; labor and financially) on our knowledge coming back to the country. A member on this board wants to teach how to conserve water efficiently as he is a water expert. Who will hear him. Saving that water will allow that water to go to crops or drinking supplies. Who will help implement his idea. Those without money but time, can contribute their labor freely for the cause.

Another idea is implementing a Free Salvaged Food Fridge program, like they do in India. I'm not ashamed to look across the border and acknowledged when India has good ideas for the betterment of mankind. If you want to make a change, Buy a Fridge for about USD $1000, and put it up in your community. Let people who would have thrown out otherwise good food, put it in the fridge for anyone to take, no questions asked. This is one way to help the poor. People also put clothes, books, pencils, and other items next to it that they don't need anymore.

Implement this on a mass scale across the country and you will put a huge dent in hunger, begging, and show solidarity between the social classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Use the state Bank of Pakistan or National Bank of Pakistan for your transactions please. 

Thanks 

El Sidd



FuturePAF said:


> We would but the ease of doing business laws have to be implemented. I want to hire structural engineers for an idea (Seriously), and start up an engineering firm. What government fees will I have to pay, what hurdles will my company have. I want to do R&D in Pakistan, because I know this product will sell in the millions each year. Will my idea be stolen if its patented.
> 
> Secondly, Overseas Pakistanis can come in and show local companies, government agencies, and civil society groups how to implement projects to maximize efficiency in what they already do. How would that be implemented on a large scale if the project shows great results. We need local partners to take a chance (sweat equity; labor and financially) on our knowledge coming back to the country. A member on this board wants to teach how to conserve water efficiently as he is a water expert. Who will hear him. Saving that water will allow that water to go to crops or drinking supplies. Who will help implement his idea. Those without money but time, can contribute their labor freely for the cause.
> 
> Another idea is implementing a Free Salvaged Food Fridge program, like they do in India. I'm not ashamed to look across the border and acknowledged when India has good ideas for the betterment of mankind. If you want to make a change, Buy a Fridge for about USD $1000, and put it up in your community. Let people who would have thrown out otherwise good food, put it in the fridge for anyone to take, no questions asked. This is one way to help the poor. People also put clothes, books, pencils, and other items next to it that they don't need anymore.
> 
> Implement this on a mass scale across the country and you will put a huge dent in hunger, begging, and show solidarity between the social classes.



Thats the Job for the government to Raise the money.

Pakistani government should declare Financial emergency and Trigger its constitutional powers.


----------



## Strike X

Where can I donate via online from UK?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Strike X said:


> Where can I donate via online from UK?



BHASHA DAM - Pay by credit card http://www.sbp.org.pk/ (State Bank of Pakistan)
Click on Red Link and off you go 5-7 minutes done with Good deed from your home
(Funds reach after 4-5 days but charges appear on card )


You can use you UK Credit card and pay online in Pakistan, and then pay off your bill locally in your own bank (basic ecommerce). You will have paper record of your payment in your credit card statement, showing clearly you paid to *"Supreme Court of Pakistan"*


Credit card works internationally world wide

Or you can go to Bank (in person) , and Wire funds to info Supreme court provided , or one of 38 banks shared in PDF file about few posts (it's from state bank of Pakistan site )


It's just like buying anything online .....you can do from comfort of your Living Room

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

Alhamdolilalah... me, my family and Amma Jee have donated for the first time to Government for Diamer Basha And Mohmand Dam. This time we can trust our new PM Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Water security is important matter and it is investment in Future of Pakistan and of course good deed as millions will benefit from drinking water

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

@BHarwana

Please edit your thread to include instruction how to donate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Strike X said:


> @BHarwana
> 
> Please edit your thread to include instruction how to donate



I cannot edit now bro only @MOD can update the new instructions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Guys what is the total amount required in $$$
And what is the amount gathered as of right now in $$???


----------



## Menace2Society

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Guys what is the total amount required in $$$
> And what is the amount gathered as of right now in $$???



Needs to be listed on the website.

What happens if project runs over budget?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Gave $10 rivht now. Will give more.


Menace2Society said:


> Needs to be listed on the website.
> 
> What happens if project runs over budget?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Guys what is the total amount required in $$$
> And what is the amount gathered as of right now in $$???



The journey is long but Prime Minister Imran Khan has stated we can get there in 5 years
But we can get there sooner if Tax payment *year* to *year* rises in Pakistan

So the people of country they themselves hold key to our social program goals and that is they way it should be 

I think next set of totals will be released Monday from State Bank of Pakistan / Supreme Court of Pakistan (Saturday / Sunday is break time)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well donation from India as well





Javed Miandad donates 1992 World Cup final Cricket Ball a prized asset to raise money for Dam





I don't even know which country's currency this is from





From UAE likely child's pocket money





Pakistani Women Annouces sale of Gold bracelets





Pakhtoon , Taxi Driver comes forward to stand with Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistani Engineer from Germany , Donates from his salary





Response from Australia 15 minute after Imran Khan's request

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphapak

I have donated 6000 rupees which is about 50 usd, this is my first donation.
I will keep donating and my family members are also getting together to send
a even bigger donation. Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistani Sindhi Buzurg commits to Donating for Pakistan's Dam fund






Jazab and Junoon for Pakistani Community






1,000 Pound each from group of friends in UK (About 1300 USD)












Old Lady steps forward to sell earings to donate for Dam fund great spirt






Senior Pakistani, commits to Donate to Pakistan from Middle East
Seeing him at back and his spirt another Pakistani Donates as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Little girl from Germany 4 Pakistan dam





Little Girl from USA donates for Pakistani Dam fund







alphapak said:


> I have donated 6000 rupees which is about 50 usd, this is my first donation.
> I will keep donating and my family members are also getting together to send
> a even bigger donation. Inshallah.



Fantastic stuff every bit counts 







Working class folks






Pakistani Older Man gets Emotional but Commits to Work hard to raise $1000 USD for donation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lets end the day with these thought


----------



## Salza

Amount collected so far :* $ 16,301,552.63(Rs. 2,018,005,908 )*
Target :* $14 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.11%*

But as per CJP, 25% of the required funds will be generated from donations and other means while rest of them, will be generated by the Govt. So if thats the case:

Target : *$ 3.5 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.46%*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dilpakistani

Done my bit for our collective future... will continue to submit every month till we have a dam IA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

We have crossed PKR 2 billion congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

2 Billion Rupee Mile stone 








BHarwana said:


> We have crossed PKR 2 billion congratulations.


Amazing spirt by Pakistanis to help kick start the Dam funds



dilpakistani said:


> View attachment 497806
> 
> Done my bit for our collective future... will continue to submit every month till we have a dam IA



Every bit make a massive difference as they say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

Qatra qatra bunnay samandar... 



Imagine the moral of the nation when we finally manage to collect the required funds. These type of projects are iconic in the history of nations. US had their Hoover Dam, China had their Three Gorges Dam, and we have this Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Should offer investment bonds too with 10-20 years maturity


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is plain old investment for present / afterlife , water reservoir

a) People will drink from it
b) Animals will drink water from it
c) Plant life will drink from it

 And we are talking about daily ..............usage .... every single minute someone will be filling glass with water






Powerful stuff right here folks , if you can give Sadaqah for each member of your family then they will get good deeds every time anyone will drink water from DAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great spirit 
Small Shop keeper gives up his plan for small house and donates 50,000 Rupees

Salam ho Iss bande ke Jazbe per

This guy should be on front page of PDF/Twitter what a strong message





* 
Full "1 Billion Rupees" from Pakistan Armed forces *​


----------



## Salza

Almost 3 billions PKR now after Rs 1 billion donation by Army welfare.

Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
Total Amount: Rs. 2,916,671,152 
(Two billion nine hundred sixteen million six hundred seventy-one thousand one hundred fifty-two rupees) 
(دو ارب اکیانوے کروڑ چھیاسٹھ لاکھ اکہتر ہزار ایک سو باون روپے)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic work by Pakistanis !!!

MAJOR SPIKE 


Now staring at 3.0 Billion target ​


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Army gave a billion. Otherwise we would be still at 2 billion.


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fantastic work by Pakistanis !!!
> 
> MAJOR SPIKE
> 
> 
> Now staring at 3.0 Billion target ​



Regardless wr hace only done $30 million dollars right now. We need billions of dollars.

Spread the message to your friends and loved ones through workd of mouth, social media, telephone, write a letter if you have to but tell people tk donate for our future.

Lets get us to the billions of dollars we need.


----------



## baapu

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Army gave a billion. Otherwise we would be still at 2 billion.
> 
> 
> Regardless wr hace only done $30 million dollars right now. We need billions of dollars.
> 
> Spread the message to your friends and loved ones through workd of mouth, social media, telephone, write a letter if you have to but tell people tk donate for our future.
> 
> Lets get us to the billions of dollars we need.





Salza said:


> Almost 3 billions PKR now after Rs 1 billion donation by Army welfare.
> 
> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> Total Amount: Rs. 2,916,671,152
> (Two billion nine hundred sixteen million six hundred seventy-one thousand one hundred fifty-two rupees)
> (دو ارب اکیانوے کروڑ چھیاسٹھ لاکھ اکہتر ہزار ایک سو باون روپے)
> 
> View attachment 498088



Now we just need to double it and multiply by 100. or become bande ke putr.. both are impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Salza said:


> Almost 3 billions PKR now after Rs 1 billion donation by Army welfare.
> 
> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> Total Amount: Rs. 2,916,671,152
> (Two billion nine hundred sixteen million six hundred seventy-one thousand one hundred fifty-two rupees)
> (دو ارب اکیانوے کروڑ چھیاسٹھ لاکھ اکہتر ہزار ایک سو باون روپے)
> 
> View attachment 498088


If I am not wrong army contribution is more than one billion ..it should have reached three billion after army contribution right ?


----------



## Salza

zip said:


> If I am not wrong army contribution is more than one billion ..it should have reached three billion after army contribution right ?



no exact 1 billion pkr contribution from Army welfare trust. anyways its almost 3 billion PKR as of now. Page updates at 12 PM PST usually so 3 billion will be crossed today.


----------



## Riddick

Salza said:


> no exact 1 billion pkr contribution from Army welfare trust. anyways its almost 3 billion PKR as of now. Page updates at 12 PM PST usually so 3 billion will be crossed today.


this amount is not showing army contribution or overseas money send in the last week,the amount will be approx 12-15 billion PKR by end of this week


----------



## Salza

Riddick said:


> this amount is not showing army contribution or overseas money send in the last week,the amount will be approx 12-15 billion PKR by end of this week



hmm may be lets see and hope for that.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Army gave a billion. Otherwise we would be still at 2 billion.
> 
> 
> Regardless wr hace only done $30 million dollars right now. We need billions of dollars.
> 
> Spread the message to your friends and loved ones through workd of mouth, social media, telephone, write a letter if you have to but tell people tk donate for our future.
> 
> Lets get us to the billions of dollars we need.





Correction Pakistani Citizens gave 1 Billion , they are citizens of state first
They have up gave a day's salary just like many others who have committed to donate every 2 weeks or regularly etc


Power of collective you can see...... the 1 Billion was quickly raised when all soldiers donated together ......... 500,000 people suddenly donating together ....

Just like the people who they have been gradually building up momentum as well
Pakistan's population is 200,000,000 Million imagine what would happen if they all contributed in number where the spike will go up to ?

This guy thinks like me......





In the donation telethons no one mentions the math and power of donating regularly as a large group and people have to get educated about it as well .... that their tiny contribution of 100 dollar can make massive difference from social side


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Ok bhai this thread is about fund raiser and those people who are giving, hats off to them. Their spirit is great to see but fund se nahi banna dam nay Khudaara.
Solid paisa chahiye solid. 
This govt has to do the unthinkable. Now that we have made it a national goal, tou ab izzat ka masla bhi hai.
Banaana tou paray ga ab. Allah be with us..


----------



## Brave Khan

I am donating £30 a week which is around 4,500rs a month.

I have made a thread with a great idea to generate $5 billion a year for the dam if you guys could share your thoughts: 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-dam-fund-and-more-idea.576978/#post-10781574

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 498307



So why did not the dictators General Zia and General Musharraf also fail to build any more dams despite having absolute power for long periods of time after 1969? Why blame democracy alone?


----------



## Salza

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Army gave a billion. Otherwise we would be still at 2 billion.



Well actually that money is from Pakistanis as well. Our tax money to the govt which ultimately goes to the Army through annual budgets.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> the 1 Billion was quickly raised when all soldiers donated together ......... 500,000 people suddenly donating together ....



No, that was just 2 to 3 days salary of every solider which obviously doesn't add up to Rs 1 billion. 1 billion is more likely coming from, at least biggest chunk, Army welfare trust and companies they owned like Fauji fertilizer etc. Nevertheless commendable.


----------



## Salza

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Ok bhai this thread is about fund raiser and those people who are giving, hats off to them. Their spirit is great to see but fund se nahi banna dam nay Khudaara.
> Solid paisa chahiye solid.
> This govt has to do the unthinkable. Now that we have made it a national goal, tou ab izzat ka masla bhi hai.
> Banaana tou paray ga ab. Allah be with us..



Pakistan will be needing $1.5 billion every year to build the dam in next 7 to 8 years. Out 1.5 billion, 0.20% can be collected through donations while around $ 1.2 billions has to be added by the govt every year through annual budget. Assigning $1.2 billion every year, shouldn't be much an issue. We increase around $ 700 - $ 800 for defense budget every year. It should be contained by half moving forward i.e. defense budget should not exceed more than $400 million. Increase tax collection a bit, if not much, will definitely add around $400 - $500 revenue for the Govt. Similarly just 5% increase in exports will add couple of hundred millions for govt to play with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

1400 billion - 1800 billion rupees are needed. Total donations are just 3 billion. How long that is going to take?


----------



## That Guy

Strike X said:


> 1400 billion - 1800 billion rupees are needed. Total donations are just 3 billion. How long that is going to take?


A long time. People who are willing to donate may not be able to do so instantly, they may have run into financial trouble, or are just waiting for their pay cheque to come in.


----------



## xyxmt

Strike X said:


> 1400 billion - 1800 billion rupees are needed. Total donations are just 3 billion. How long that is going to take?



you dont need money in one chunk, if they can collect 5 billion in year one then they can start the work once work is shown then people will donate more and if govt's financial situation improves in next few years then they can take it on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Strike X said:


> 1400 billion - 1800 billion rupees are needed. Total donations are just 3 billion. How long that is going to take?


No no..first of all the 1400 billion rupees figure comes from wapda model(available on wapda site) which is 25-75 equity debt model..it includes interest payment on debt too..the actual cost is less than 12 billion dollars

Second we dont need to build electrical part at all..look at tarbela after 50 years the electrical part is still not completed

Third even without electrical part bhahsa will contribute 5 billion units due to improve down stream production (5% increase in total production of pak electricity or 1000mw at 70% availability factore)..THE DAM PART ONLY COSTS AROUND 500 BILLION RUPEES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baapu

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 498307



this is Jhoot. You live in Pakistan, Work in Pakistan , Eat In Pakistan. Should know when dams were built.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dams_and_reservoirs_in_Pakistan


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

None sense

100 Dollar per person is needed !!! Only
Population Size 200,000,000 (200 Million people)
*100 x 200,000,000 = 20,000,000,00 USD* (20 Billion Cost of 2 Dams)


The movement has to become a *NATIONAL MOVEMENT
*
Similar to Terhreek-e-Pakistan


If we need to break the shackles of Enslavement we must have a national Movement for DAM 







Support your country by Donations  

Pakistan will always come first !!! 





From Qatar 10,000 Derham 










Renouned Folk singer goes on Street to Street drive 










-------------------------------------------------------------------
In pakistan Meal for 2 People, Mid-range Restaurant, Three-course 1,000.00 Rs.

Dam needs just 9,000 rupee pre person 

Meals in 365 days 1095 Meals
Just need to redirect cost of *9 Meals to DAM fund* for your share


COST OF FLAT SCREEN TV 
40” flat screen TV *₨ 40,917*  You see every one wants it or has it 





OR *DAM*​
Your share for DAM = Just 9,000 Rupee 






Cost of 2 Pizza 1700 Rupee 
Cost of 5.2 Pizza = 9000 Rupee your share of DAM fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Impose 1% dam tax on EVERYTHING.... you will have enough funds for three dams in five years time. 


Somebody who is buying a Rs 40,000 tv will have to pay Rs 40,400. I'm sure those 400 ruppees won't hurt him that much but it will go a long way in collecting money for dam. 


Someone buying a Rs 1500,000 car, will not feel a huge pinch if he has to pay Rs 15,000 more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Pakistan cricket team to donate Rs3.2 mn in dams fund*
*(10,000 USD)*

*



*

*https://dunyanews.tv/en/Cricket/456...istan-cricket-team-donate-Rs-3.2-mn-dams-fund*


----------



## ziaulislam

i think even Ik collects 250 billion rupees it should be enough to build bhasha dam (this is the amount govt has committed in WAPDA plan B model which costs around 550 billion and has no electrical work in its first stage)

my guess is he will probably end up around 40-50 billion rupees..not nearly enough


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*
What if Scenarios *


If every Pakistani Donates 5 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 1,000,000,000 (1 billion Rupees)

If every Pakistani Donates 10 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 2,000,000,000 (Two billion Rupees)
If every Pakistani Donates 15 Rupee x 200,000,000 Population = 3,000,000,000 (Three Billion Rupee) -----  *[**We have reached this point]*
 


If every Pakistani Donate 20 Rupee x 200,000,000 Population = 4,000,000,000 (Four billion Rupees )
If every Pakistani Donate 100 Rupee x 200,000,000 Population = 20,000,000,000 (Twenty billion Rupees)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If every Pakistani Donates 1000 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 200,000,000,000 (Two hundred billion Rupees or *1.6 Billion Dollars*)


If every Pakistani Donates 9,000 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 1,800,000,000,000 (1.8 Trillion rupee ~ *14.5 Billion Dollar)

If every Pakistani Donates 12,000 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 2,400,000,000,000 (2.4 Trillion rupee or 19.2 Billion Dollars ) 

*


*Magic figure 9,000 to 12,000 Rupee or 100 Dollar per person *

If Overseas Pakistani sent *1,000 Dollar* so you can see how it helps !!​

BOTTOM LINE : TWO OF THESE GET PAKISTAN OVER IF EVERY PAKISTANI DID IT 
Two of these by every Pakistani does the trick not at once (can be paid in installment)
*



*
*



*


We can do it if right numbers are told to people how easy it is


----------



## Verve

ziaulislam said:


> i think even Ik collects 250 billion rupees it should be enough to build bhasha dam (this is the amount govt has committed in WAPDA plan B model which costs around 550 billion and has no electrical work in its first stage)
> 
> my guess is he will probably end up around 40-50 billion rupees..not nearly enough



First stage is the lake. Electricity production will come much much later. Electricity setup costs more than double of the lake.

Water storage is the urgency and lakes will meet that requirement.


----------



## ziaulislam

Verve said:


> First stage is the lake. Electricity production will come much much later. Electricity setup costs more than double of the lake.
> 
> Water storage is the urgency and lakes will meet that requirement.


yet even if the setup is not made an approximately 10 billion Units (5 billion units from dasu+ existing power plants) will be added 

To keep in propsective this is more than NJ total production..

So one may ask why was NJ built first than at same cost...answer is poor plannig ,corruption that led to delays that increased the cost from 89 to 420 billion rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

ziaulislam said:


> yet even if the setup is not made an approximately 10 billion Units (5 billion units from dasu+ existing power plants) will be added
> 
> To keep in propsective this is more than NJ total production..
> 
> So one may ask why was NJ built first than at same cost...answer is poor plannig ,corruption that led to delays that increased the cost from 89 to 420 billion rupees



Corruption is the only answer. Incompetency is a by-product of corruption.

Lakes (dams) and reservoirs are the urgent need. 

Electricity projects are on-going and public can withstand load shedding as long as the industry is running 24/7.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *What if Scenarios *
> 
> 
> If every Pakistani Donates 5 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 1,000,000,000 (1 billion Rupees)
> 
> If every Pakistani Donates 10 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 2,000,000,000 (Two billion Rupees)
> If every Pakistani Donates 15 Rupee x 200,000,000 Population = 3,000,000,000 (Three Billion Rupee) -----  *[**We have reached this point]*
> 
> 
> 
> If every Pakistani Donate 20 Rupee x 200,000,000 Population = 4,000,000,000 (Four billion Rupees )
> If every Pakistani Donate 100 Rupee x 200,000,000 Population = 20,000,000,000 (Twenty billion Rupees)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If every Pakistani Donates 1000 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 200,000,000,000 (Two hundred billion Rupees or *1.6 Billion Dollars*)
> 
> 
> If every Pakistani Donates 9,000 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 1,800,000,000,000 (1.8 Trillion rupee ~ *14.5 Billion Dollar)
> 
> If every Pakistani Donates 12,000 Rupees x 200,000,000 Population = 2,400,000,000,000 (2.4 Trillion rupee or 19.2 Billion Dollars )
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Magic figure 9,000 to 12,000 Rupee or 100 Dollar per person *
> 
> If Overseas Pakistani sent *1,000 Dollar* so you can see how it helps !!​
> 
> BOTTOM LINE : TWO OF THESE GET PAKISTAN OVER IF EVERY PAKISTANI DID IT
> Two of these by every Pakistani does the trick not at once (can be paid in installment)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> We can do it if right numbers are told to people how easy it is


You do realize that the 200 million also includes babies, small children, and people unable to work, right?

Lol.


----------



## ziaulislam

Verve said:


> Corruption is the only answer. Incompetency is a by-product of corruption.
> 
> Lakes (dams) and reservoirs are the urgent need.
> 
> Electricity projects are on-going and public can withstand load shedding as long as the industry is running 24/7.


Pakistan plan to switch to RCC build rather than earth filled(like tarbela) was in interest of time ..ironic...that was almost 16 years ago


----------



## Syed1.

That Guy said:


> You do realize that the 200 million also includes babies, small children, and people unable to work, right?
> 
> Lol.


Also nearly half our population is confined to their homes wasting away their talent watching Indian soap dramas because our regressive society discourages women from going out and seeking employment. 


There is not a single developed country in the world that does not have equal participation of women. If we have to get there we need our women to work.


----------



## Khanate

That Guy said:


> You do realize that the 200 million also includes babies, small children, and people unable to work, right?
> 
> Lol.




Hence, monthly donation is the way to go. Which is what I'm doing.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

That Guy said:


> You do realize that the 200 million also includes babies, small children, and people unable to work, right?
> 
> Lol.



Good , question , however you know people also have wealth accumulated in amount of 40-50 Lakh to Multiple Crore



Homes are valued 50 Lakh to 2-3 Crore
Lot of people driving 8,000 USD Honda Civic
Every home now a days have a "Computer" costs 20,000 Rupee
Every home has 10 cell phones
Beautiful home in Pakistan ....double story & Mashallah






And I say Mashallah to below image





Tripple story home and a JEEP
Looking at 3.5 Crore value


Wah Ji Wah !!!











70,000 Dollar BMW bhi hai




100 Crore Spent on Shadi 




People have money ..... folks people have money


And that is the Challenge ......
We need a National Movement so 80-100% people pay $100

At least 100 Dollar donation (Two 5,000 rupee notes)  This gets you dam


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

More Pakistanis step up the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cookie Monster

Syed1. said:


> Impose 1% dam tax on EVERYTHING.... you will have enough funds for three dams in five years time.
> 
> 
> Somebody who is buying a Rs 40,000 tv will have to pay Rs 40,400. I'm sure those 400 ruppees won't hurt him that much but it will go a long way in collecting money for dam.
> 
> 
> Someone buying a Rs 1500,000 car, will not feel a huge pinch if he has to pay Rs 15,000 more.


Tax on non essentials/luxury items that won't impact the poor or lower middle class would be a great step for dam fundraising purposes. Anyone who can comfortably buy expensive luxury things can also pay 1% tax on it without much difficulty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Brainiac kid donates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amigator

http://scp.gov.pk/popup.aspx

you can use this url in iframes and webviews for showing current status of diamir bhasha dam in your smart phone apps and web applications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well 7 more days before I contribute again 

We are sitting at 327 Crore Rupee ~ 3 Arab or 3.2 Billion Rupees









 Lady gives up 50% Pension













She said !!! Tanker Mafia is collecting 6000 Rupee per Tanker and all we need to make dam is 9000-12000 rupee per Person to make dam

CAN GOVERNMENT ASK WHO IS COLLECTING TANKER MAFIA CASH???​







JAZBA ~~~~JUNOOON


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan has little children so they can pay dam easily because their hearts are bigger then adults




3rd grader has better view of how DAM helps PAkistan


----------



## xyxmt

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Good , question , however you know people also have wealth accumulated in amount of 40-50 Lakh to Multiple Crore
> 
> 
> 
> Homes are valued 50 Lakh to 2-3 Crore
> Lot of people driving 8,000 USD Honda Civic
> Every home now a days have a "Computer" costs 20,000 Rupee
> Every home has 10 cell phones
> Beautiful home in Pakistan ....double story & Mashallah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I say Mashallah to below image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tripple story home and a JEEP
> Looking at 3.5 Crore value
> 
> 
> Wah Ji Wah !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70,000 Dollar BMW bhi hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Crore Spent on Shadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have money ..... folks people have money
> 
> 
> And that is the Challenge ......
> We need a National Movement so 80-100% people pay $100
> 
> At least 100 Dollar donation (Two 5,000 rupee notes)  This gets you dam



These people should be taxed not asked for donation


----------



## sur

WebMaster said:


> Is this figure correct?


Chief Justice mentioned that # in that TV interview. Could be the initial amount required to kick start the project!!



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This 2 Week Good deed done ~~ For Pakistan
> Inshallah next handshake 2 weeks from now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 497249
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Pay Site (State Bank of Pakistan) accepts Credit card
> http://www.sbp.org.pk/index.asp
> 
> *Verified* ~ pay reaches donor list after 4-5 days (international donars their name appears on international donor list with country/name) No need to worry about long numbers just credit card
> 
> Alternative is old fashioned visit to Bank branch
> 
> View attachment 497250


Problem with online method is that State Bank says you will be redirected to MCB's site, but you are actually redirected to MasterCard.com with MCB limited to a logo on mastercard's domain!


----------



## WebMaster

sur said:


> Chief Justice mentioned that # in that TV interview. Could be the initial amount required to kick start the project!!
> 
> 
> Problem with online method is that State Bank says you will be redirected to MCB's site, but you are actually redirected to MasterCard.com with MCB limited to a logo on mastercard's domain!


That’s ok. As long as this method works. Have you donated via this site yet?


----------



## Roybot

Crowdfunding a dam is next to impossible. This whole exercise is to unite the country and get everyone to rally behind the nascent IK government. A good move in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BijliMamu

sur said:


> Chief Justice mentioned that # in that TV interview. Could be the initial amount required to kick start the project!!
> 
> 
> Problem with online method is that State Bank says you will be redirected to MCB's site, but you are actually redirected to MasterCard.com with MCB limited to a logo on mastercard's domain!


I paid by card. I got a sms reply from my bank saying about the funds transferred to "PRIME MINISTER AND CHI". Further, after donation, a donation id is also issued. I hope my donation reached to a right destination.


----------



## padamchen

Naive question.

I'm suddenly seeing so many dam threads, it's floating top of recall with regard to Pakistani current affairs.

Let me get this straight. There isn't money to build a dam?

I'm forgetting the name of the UK Pakistani who said medals did not matter as long as Pakistan was the kingmaker.

I want to tag him but can't.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## maithil

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/368715-dams-need-billions-of-dollars-not-peanuts-offered-by-expats

Overseas need to up their game. They have only contributed 1.48 million dollars till now as per this report.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

sur said:


> Chief Justice mentioned that # in that TV interview. Could be the initial amount required to kick start the project!!
> 
> 
> Problem with online method is that State Bank says you will be redirected to MCB's site, but you are actually redirected to MasterCard.com with MCB limited to a logo on mastercard's domain!



MCB Bank is a valid bank / Payment company valid

Money is charged and deposited to Bhasha dam. I have tracked the fund reaching Supreme court account 100% reached there

The money trail Supreme court provides includes full detail you paid , and other people on that day , very easy they are 100% transparent


*(Simple Way)*

BHASHA DAM - Pay by credit card http://www.sbp.org.pk/ (State Bank of Pakistan)
Click on Red Link and off you go 5-7 minutes done with Good deed from your home
(Funds reach after 4-5 days but charges appear on card )

* Charges appear as payment to Supreme Court of Pakistan , DAM fund


Supreme Court Transparency Chart
http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Old Fashioned Way from Bank Branch)
Traditional Wire : Main Account
Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA AND MOHMAND DAM FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
IBAN: PK06SBPP003593299999014
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alternative you can wire by Bank to Bank transfer old fashioned way
Here is list of All Banks in Pakistan collecting Funds for Bhasha Dam Fund
(Account Number / IBAN number)
http://www.sbp.org.pk/notifications/FD/DamFund/Detail-1.pdf



Note if you are local in Pakistan , just pay in your bank branch cash or by Bank account

For all Local & International Donations Government collects / share list of donations and your name appears on the particular date/time , on that list, always great to print it for your own future generation

Copy Paste/ Spread on social media freely as many folks still do not know the easiest way to donate


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

maithil said:


> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/368715-dams-need-billions-of-dollars-not-peanuts-offered-by-expats
> 
> Overseas need to up their game. They have only contributed 1.48 million dollars till now as per this report.



Many overseas Pakistanis send cash to their families and then they deposit the funds to Dam funds

Remittance / Donation is coming from overseas 

But the real point is 200 Million people live in Pakistan 

200Million people > Oversea Pakistani numbers which is just 2 million


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cookie Monster

Roybot said:


> Crowdfunding a dam is next to impossible. This whole exercise is to unite the country and get everyone to rally behind the nascent IK government. A good move in my opinion.


This step was rather taken by the Chief Justice, I think sometime before IK came to power. It doesn't matter who started it or if it had a political motive...the point is that this dam is needed and hopefully it will be completed.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Supporters from Sindh
Jazba , and Stern Voice when it comes to supporting Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

the matter is politisize already both imran khan and CJ are political figures and our jahil awam can not see beyound sect politics and race


----------



## Cookie Monster

On a separate...slightly different but still related topic...I was wondering that in terms of elevation Pakistan goes from the Himalayas(one of the highest regions in the world) all the way down to sea level in the south. So shouldn't we dam up every spot feasible? to make use of all of this work being done as the water flows from higher elevation to lower elevation...in order to generate electricity(in addition to vast reserves of clean water).

Can someone knowledgeable in this regard shine some light on this?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Majority of Land is flat which is the Punjab farms and sindh plains so there are few areas for a massive dam

a) Kala Bagh Dam
b) Bhasha Dam

Both need to be constructed

Kala Bagh research have already used 300-500 Million before every thing was 100% approved
Project was under discussions between 70's to 2008

Son of country from Punjab origin 1,000 EURO


----------



## ziaulislam

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Majority of Land is flat which is the Punjab farms and sindh plains so there are few areas for a massive dam
> 
> a) Kala Bagh Dam
> b) Bhasha Dam
> 
> Both need to be constructed
> 
> Kala Bagh research have already used 300-500 Million before every thing was 100% approved
> Project was under discussions between 70's to 2008
> 
> Son of country from Punjab origin 1,000 EURO


Wapda has identified 50+ MAF area for dams alot of them are in Punjab (off channel) and most in GB

Go their website i have also posted this dozen of times


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We are gona make Dam in Bhasha DAM and then Kala Bagh Dam







1 Lakh Coming to DAM fund


----------



## BHarwana

Pkr 3.3 billion so far. Good going Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

$600 from this man from his salary






$100 from Girl in Canada


----------



## Maarkhoor

Cookie Monster said:


> On a separate...slightly different but still related topic...I was wondering that in terms of elevation Pakistan goes from the Himalayas(one of the highest regions in the world) all the way down to sea level in the south. So shouldn't we dam up every spot feasible? to make use of all of this work being done as the water flows from higher elevation to lower elevation...in order to generate electricity(in addition to vast reserves of clean water).
> 
> Can someone knowledgeable in this regard shine some light on this?


On these areas you can't build big dams since streams are little but yes you can build small scale dame even dams not required since water already coming from high mountains so just install motors and blades.

Example is Nepal where they produce electricity from streams and they are so successful that now they are selling electricity to India.

But we need to store water as well so dams like Basha and Kala Bagh is the need of the hour.



BHarwana said:


> Pkr 3.3 billion so far. Good going Pakistan.


How much needed? 1200 billion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/DiamerBhashaMohmandDamsFund/

Too bad they are not posting testimonials from people contributing

 3.2 Billion collected need to get to 100 

1,000 USD from Pakistani


----------



## Silicon0000

If we stopped taking about Kala bagh then we can build all other dam but what to do about our ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

@Maarkhoor

1700 billion PKR minimum.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Water mafia , makes 4.3 Billion Dollars (5 years) = 537 Billion Rupees in Karachi alone
50,000 Trips per day x 6,000 Rupees x 365 days x 5 years = 547,000,000,000 RUPEE OR 4.3 Billion USD

*547 Billion* for Dam can be recovered from just targeting Water Mafia

32%  Money is hiding here

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1700 Billion may be a K2 like climb but we have already climbed 3.2 Billion


Anti Corruption Operation is needed to Tackle water mafia in Karachi

547,000,000,000 RUPEE is massive number


*Magic Formula : (We can build it 100% with donation as well)*

Donation Campaign 50%
Money recovered from Water Mafia 32% funds hiding in this mafia hand
State budget 18%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strike X

I want to setup a website for Dams fund status. 

Can someone suggest domains name.. 

monitor-dams.com
track-dams.com

I need suggestion please...


----------



## Baghial

Strike X said:


> I want to setup a website for Dams fund status.
> 
> Can someone suggest domains name..
> 
> monitor-dams.com
> track-dams.com
> 
> I need suggestion please...


I"ll be dammed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Strike X said:


> I want to setup a website for Dams fund status.
> 
> Can someone suggest domains name..
> 
> monitor-dams.com
> track-dams.com
> 
> I need suggestion please...



There is a website ~
http://www.sbp.org.pk/ (State Bank of Pakistan)
http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757 (Supreme court)

It is a bit easier with official Government site for such matter [*safer option*]

I think what is missing is telling people about it on youtube, twitter and other social media
making people aware in your neighborhood. May be just bring it with friends in network or their parents

99% of population may not know what is the simple way to help


*Top questions they ask; (Older folks)*

1- Ok I want to help but I don't know how?
2- I don't use bank that much , due to robbers robbing people coming out of bank?
 (This is the view older Pakistani have of Pakistani banks their mind is from 80's)
3- Will the money reach Bhasha Dam fund?
4- What is the total collected so far?
5- What are people saying about donation?
6- Ok I want to send by traditional wire is there a bank list for donation or account number? [*send them to State bank site for list of alternative bank accounts*]
[*safer option this list is on Pakistan State Bank's site*]
Here is list of All Banks in Pakistan collecting Funds for Bhasha Dam Fund
(Account Number / IBAN number)
http://www.sbp.org.pk/notifications/FD/DamFund/Detail-1.pdf



99% of People don't know how achievable it is 200,000,000 people x 100 dollar gets us the DAM ~ 20,000,000,000 Dollar , and you can run DAM project year to year



These type of question comes with older people (in my example my own parents asked)


----------



## Syed1.

Donations are good but they will never be enough to cover the entire expense for the dam. Our best bet is to get China involved and add these major dams under CPEC. 


And not just one dam, all major dams need to be added to CPEC:


Daimer-Bhasha, 5GW
Mohmand, 0.8GW
Akhori, 0.6GW
Dasu, 4.3GW
Katzarah, 15GW
Kalabagh, 3.6GW (if there is political consensus)

In totality we would probably need about 60 billion for all these dams and it would add about 29.3GW or 29,300MW. Keep in mind Pakistan's total installed capacity is 24 GW at the moment. This will not only solve our energy crisis, it would solve it for the next two decades atleast. The other added benefit is the massive bump in water storage capacity we get. 


Had the CPEC been decided by a government that was loyal to Pakistan they would have added these dams rather than expensive coal power projects. Keep in mind 30-40 billion of the CPEC is just these expensive coal plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Syed1. said:


> Had the CPEC been decided by a government that was loyal to Pakistan they would have added these dams rather than expensive coal power projects. Keep in mind 30-40 billion of the CPEC is just these expensive coal plants




Well coal plants are needed caz we also needed to develop thar coal which is also a huge resource and that will also pay its dividends as project goes along


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

@Syed1.


Mathematically it is not impossible it is very very very possible

Ask is only $100.00 USD * 1 Bill from each Pakistan *

Ask is two 5000 Rupee Notes

*
Why is it possible for Each Pakistani to Pay the Bill for DAM?: *

Majority of People work and live at least in 40,000 Rupee per Month Apartment
Majority of People also Own Property Worth 1 Crore to 3 Crore (Double/ Tripple Story)
Majority of People have Cars
Majority of People have 4-5 Motor cycles in Family


Some *Professions *Pay More People in this Group can easily donate 1 Lakh each

 Doctors ----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Dentist----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Heart Surgeon----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Specialist----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Civil Engineers----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Programmers----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Chemical Engineers----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Judges----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Lawyers----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Accountants----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Business Sales Consultant----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Human Resource Manager----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Sales Representative----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Business Owner----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Restaurant Owner (Private Bus Owners, Transport Truck Company,......)
 Building Construction Company ---->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Real Estate Agents----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Farm Owners----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Farm Land Owners----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Property Rental Business Owner----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Executives in Large Multinational Bank----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Executives in Large companies----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Shadi Hall Owner----->Yes he can pay *10,000* Rupee Donation
 Teachers / University / Government (Public service and Private Tuition classes)
 Military Professional----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation
 Private Bus Driver / Taxi / Transporter----->Yes he can pay *10,000 Rupee* Donation


*WHERE IS THE LAWYER ASSOCIATION TO COLLECT 1 LAKH FROM EACH LAWYER?*

*Where is Pakistan's Banker's Association Group of CEO to announce donation on behalf of All Banks in Pakistan? Can they pay 10,000 rupee for each of their employees ?? *

*Where is Pakistan's Business community (Lahore/Karachi/Quetta/Peshawar) to Donate 10,000 for each active business ?*

*Where is Pakistan's Doctor and Medical Association group to arrange for collection of 1 Lakh from each Doctor for donation?*

*Where is Pakistan's Engineering Group , which would donate for each Engineer in Pakistan*

*Where is the Realtor Group in Pakistan who will announce 20 Lakh from each realtor / Construction party*

*Where is the Dental Community in Pakistan , Donating 1 Lakh from each dentist *
*Where is the media association announcing 1 Lakh or more from each TV Anchor and 10,000 rupee for each employee of TV / Newspaper *
Some Professional *Pay Less and that is ok that is why we have Oversea Pakistani sending Donation to help out *

 Gardener ----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Home Servant----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Cleaner----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Clerk----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Farmer who does not owns own land----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Brick Maker----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Goods transporter----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Barber----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Milk Man----> May be they can pay 100 rupee
 Sabzi wala----> May be they can pay 100 rupee


So based on this figure we can see *80% people* who are in the *Good Pay Zone* can easily pay their share .... or more

The 20% who get less Pay , their share can be handled by the Help from Overseas Pakistani Donations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

10,000 Rupee Eidy donated by kid 





1500 Rupees from Pakistan 






3500 Darham from Saudia





$100 from CANADA





$100 from CANADA





$100 from CANADA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

$800 Dollar from USA





PaaaaPer Seller , gives 20 Rupee for Dam fund 
If this man is in your City give him company order for Paaper for company party





$2000 from somewhere in world for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cookie Monster

Strike X said:


> I want to setup a website for Dams fund status.
> 
> Can someone suggest domains name..
> 
> monitor-dams.com
> track-dams.com
> 
> I need suggestion please...


damfundstatus.pk


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

1,000,000 (10 Lakh Rupee donation from Pakistan Furniture council)
https://dunyanews.tv/en/Business/456293-PFC-donate-Rs-million-dams-fund





ISLAMABAD (APP) - Pakistan Furniture Council (PFC) Sunday announced a donation of Rs1 million for construction of Diamer-Bhasha, Mohmand dams’ fund and expressed solidarity towards a noble cause initiated by Prime Minister Imran Khan to raise funds for this cause.



*Meera donates to dam fund 
25,000 rupees *
*



*
*https://dailytimes.com.pk/296385/meera-donates-to-dam-fund/*


10,000,000 (Donate 1 Crore Rupees) check handed over to Cheif Justice




A delegation of SPARS Group headed by its chairman Saleem Basheer Liang, called on Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Mian Saqib Nisar in Islamabad today.

The delegation presented a cheque of 10 million rupees as donation to Supreme Court of Pakistan Diamer Basha and Mohmand Dam Fund.


LAHORE:
https://tribune.com.pk/story/1763723/1-rescuers-announce-donation-dams/#
2 Days Salary of All Rescuers will be donated for DAM fun




Rescue 1122 Director General Dr Rizwan Naseer announced donation of two days salary of all rescue officers and one-day salary of all officials for Diamer-Bhasha and Mohmand Dams Funds in the light of decision of the Supreme Court of Pakistan.


PIA to donate *4 Crore Rupee* in DAM Fund





Emotional Appeal from Pakistan , claims he will always Stand with Pakistan 






Sarfraz & Cricket team (32 Lakh Rupees)





*1000 Euro *from Pakistani donated for Pakistan 
overachiver 






1000 Euro from Belgium





850 British Pound donated for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

500 Riyal from little child in Saudia





5,000 Dollar from France





Pocket money from Little girl for Pakistan






3 Lakh donated from Girl






21,000 Rupees from Saudi Arabia from Pakistani






1,000 Qatri Riyals for Pakistan Pocket money says the kid


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lot of Patriotic Pakistanis we are still on this journey


----------



## ziaulislam

Strike X said:


> I want to setup a website for Dams fund status.
> 
> Can someone suggest domains name..
> 
> monitor-dams.com
> track-dams.com
> 
> I need suggestion please...


WAPDA.COM


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Money given but with strict condition , DAM must be made Imran Khan





1 Lakh Donation from Pakistani





Patriotic Pakistani , donates 20% of Salary every 2 weeks





Little Girl from Rawalpindi donates from Pocket Money 











200 from Australia pocket money from little kid


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Little kid from Kuwait , Pakistani Origin donates 1 year of his pocket money for dam 




Little Girl from Australia , donates 300 dollar for Pakistani Water Dam fund





Another little girl states she will donate for Pakistani Dam Fund quite Certain





100 Riyal from Saudi Arabia pocket money for child





This young Man owes every thing to Pakistan , he will Donate monthly
Already donated 1,000 USD , will donate 1,000USD every 3 months 






Disabled / Challenged folks , donate as group according to their capacity for Love of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Teacher Union will Donate 2 days salary for Dam fund





1,000 Dollar from Overseas Pakistani





Little Girl donates 1500 Rupee for DAM fund





Pakistani working to send 50,000 Riyal from Doctor Association in Saudia


----------



## American Pakistani

Apart from donations, Pakistani govt should charge people for water and sewerage. I've seen people wasting water by cleaning their porches, spraying on streets, washing cars, and over running their overhead tanks.

Even in US we pay for water and sewerage.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Future DJ girl donates All her money





$2000 Dollar from this Pakistani






$1000 Dollar from this Pakistani working a average job






2 Lakh 72 Thousand Dollar from This Patriotic Pakistani






Kids donate 10 rupee / 20 rupee recess money





Little girl's countless rupee pocket money note , it's the focus that counts not the amount


----------



## iPhone

The focus should be on foreign currency rather than domestic. Domestic currency for this dam is pretty useless and kind of irresponsible too in my view.

Our people are very emotional especially the poor and the middle class. You don’t want people that are barely making ends meet to start contributing towards the dam by selling their jewelry and taking money set aside for their children. I would not want that.

You need only and only foreign currency and very minimal domestic if that. Start reaching out to the Pakistanis that are part of organizations in different countries. Doctors, engineers, taxi drivers, cops, restaurant workers and so on.

If you have 300 drivers in a limo company and they get together each gives 100 dollars that’s $30,000 from that organization. They do that twice a year that’s $60,000. It’s a very uphill battle man. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Every one is owed *9,000 Rupees - 10,000 Rupess* or *1 Single 100 Dollar* bill 

All the folks donating on call of Prime Minister Imran Khan , 1,000-5,000 USD
is our simple gift for Pakistan

I am super impressed by the Little Children donating pocket money and $100 bills as many folks stated they can't pay because they are children


People in Pakistan: 200,000,000 Million
People Overseas :##2,000,000 Million


The most impressive thing about the Campaign so far is the Local Enthusiasm by Pakistani people and also overseas Pakistani who are matching that effort


We only have started the Journey  I am Super Impressed by the Kids 10/10


Here come the Pakistani Lawyer Association Folks






1,000 Omani Riyal






Pocket Money from Kashmiri Pakistani Girl






Money from Saudia 3,700 Riyals





Gullu Butt also talking about Dam fund






Painter Donates all her paintings to benefit the DAM fund

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistani : Donates 1 Lakh 50 Thousand
Brother : Donates additional 50 Thousand









5,000 Riyal from Saudia working class man











Afghan Migrant (mute can't speak) donates 5,000 Rupees for Dam fund





5 Lakh Rupee from CM Punjab (Care taker)






26,000 USD collected for DAM from USA


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Man makes a suggestion to donate 10 Rupees 
-100 rupees every time you charge up your cell phone card






3 Friends listen to Imran Khan Speech and agree to donate 1,000 Dollar each total 3,000 Dollars






Pakistani Man , sends full *2,000 USD* to Pakistan on Imran Khan's Speech reaction
Promisses to send 1,000 USD from his salary regularly 






Bicycle can wait !!! Need to make DAM first






Overseas Pakistani ready to Donate? Question by Anchor


----------



## Salza

don't post youtube videos here..no one watches them ..also quality and important posts are lost in this way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Now this has become national cause. Everybody is contributing, and getting PACE now. Big task but we can do it. 
Good going .


----------



## Sugarcane

I don't think we can achieve it with just donations. GoP must impose minimum 1% levy on sales of general products and services and 5-10% on luxury products and servies which must be deposited directly to this account.


----------



## ALi Rizwan

American Pakistani said:


> Apart from donations, Pakistani govt should charge people for water and sewerage. I've seen people wasting water by cleaning their porches, spraying on streets, washing cars, and over running their overhead tanks.
> 
> Even in US we pay for water and sewerage.


You do know water is not free here? 
Although Govt. should charge based on Unit(Quantity) so that people can reduce water usage.
Secondly it will help in reducing usage but will not solve the issue(Gruond table water is going down).

Most appropriate step will be to charged people/Water Company/Industries/homes using ground water based on Unit and use those funds to improve ground level(Rain water & Car Wash(excluding chemicals) etc should go directly to the ground instead of Sewage Line)



LoveIcon said:


> I don't think we can achieve it with just donations. GoP must impose minimum 1% levy on sales of general products and services and 5-10% on luxury products and servies which must be deposited directly to this account.


How much more indirect tax you want on poor? Although i support Tax on Luxury & imported products. 
How about Corruption Nawaz is not the only one. you have Govt. employees or ex-employees whose assets are beyond their salaries & funny thing is those assets are in Pakistan not abroad recovery will be easy and quick.

One of highest paid singer is not even registered in Tax System.


----------



## Sugarcane

ALi Rizwan said:


> How much more indirect tax you want on poor?



Until people start paying direct taxes and stop voting to criminals and corrupts, and understand that corruption is actually robing their pockets, and freebies and subsidies actually go from their own pockets, and understand that the loans which government takes has to be paid by them not politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Reduce defence budget by a billion and you have your dam within 5 years.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Menace2Society said:


> Reduce defence budget by a billion and you have your dam within 5 years.


Our defence budget is already minimum compared to other countries w.r.t population & external threats. We are also front line state on war against terrorism, almost giving sacrifices of soldiers on daily basis, and in some cases enemy have better weapon & defense equipment. Look out already poor defence budget & challanges to deal with.
This is very easy to criticise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALi Rizwan

LoveIcon said:


> Until people start paying direct taxes and stop voting to criminals and corrupts, and understand that corruption is actually robing their pockets, and freebies and subsidies actually go from their own pockets, and understand that the loans which government takes has to be paid by them not politicians.


Wow
You definitely have no idea about Pakistan.
if you make life of common man hell he will definitely go for corruption because he had no choice.
Take Out corruption First. Starting from asset beyond means. Huge assets in Pakistan no source of income

I agree with rest of part about subsidies and metro bus / train.

priority should be given to dams.
49MW Chiniot dam would have generated power and money for Punjab + water.
But no we have to waste money on bus/train for which not only we have no money to pay back but also no money to run those project on huge subsidies.


----------



## dilpakistani

Menace2Society said:


> Reduce defence budget by a billion and you have your dam within 5 years.


Defense budget is not an unnecessary spending... we are already spending much less than what we must.


----------



## Salza

dilpakistani said:


> Defense budget is not an unnecessary spending... we are already spending much less than what we must.



We increase defense budget by $700-$800 millions every year. This should be reduce to half. It will save $400-$500 millions in next year budget.


----------



## Sugarcane

ALi Rizwan said:


> Wow
> You definitely have no idea about Pakistan.
> if you make life of common man hell he will definitely go for corruption because he had no choice.
> Take Out corruption First. Starting from asset beyond means. Huge assets in Pakistan no source of income



Pakistani society is already corrupt, Indirect Taxes is only method which is working in Pakistan to make people pay that's why it's largest source of revenues for government. Taking out corruption first is joke, how you will do that when corrupts are sitting in parliament, senate and in every civil department and public sell their votes for petty gains to crooks.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041000351346905091

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cookie Monster

LoveIcon said:


> I don't think we can achieve it with just donations. GoP must impose minimum 1% levy on sales of general products and services and 5-10% on luxury products and servies which must be deposited directly to this account.


IMO tax should only be imposed on luxury items...so those who are already struggling to survive are not adversely effected. Inflation has already made it worse for lower income families. The ppl who can afford to buy luxury items can also afford to pay taxes on it. This should be implemented right away

...while simultaneously the government should work on a comprehensive plan to widen the tax net and carry out massive investigations on all the taxes owed by all the tax evading ppl/businesses. The amount of taxes recovered by previous tax evasion and more tax collection going forward will open up many avenues of not just damn funds but also funds for other projects...meaning less need of loans.


----------



## Sugarcane

Cookie Monster said:


> IMO tax should only be imposed on luxury items...so those who are already struggling to survive are not adversely effected. Inflation has already made it worse for lower income families. The ppl who can afford to buy luxury items can also afford to pay taxes on it. This should be implemented right away
> 
> ...while simultaneously the government should work on a comprehensive plan to widen the tax net and carry out massive investigations on all the taxes owed by all the tax evading ppl/businesses. The amount of taxes recovered by previous tax evasion and more tax collection going forward will open up many avenues of not just damn funds but also funds for other projects...meaning less need of loans.



There should be high taxes on products which aren't good for health i.e. Tobacco, Alcohol, carbonated beverages, energy drinks etc.



Cookie Monster said:


> ...while simultaneously the government should work on a comprehensive plan to widen the tax net and carry out massive investigations on all the taxes owed by all the tax evading ppl/businesses. The amount of taxes recovered by previous tax evasion and more tax collection going forward will open up many avenues of not just damn funds but also funds for other projects...meaning less need of loans.



Government must discontinue currency notes of 500, 1000 and 5000 as first step, facilitate and incentivize the digital payments to bring the business on record. only then you can effectively widen tax net.


----------



## American Pakistani

ALi Rizwan said:


> You do know water is not free here?
> Although Govt. should charge based on Unit(Quantity) so that people can reduce water usage.
> Secondly it will help in reducing usage but will not solve the issue(Gruond table water is going down).
> 
> Most appropriate step will be to charged people/Water Company/Industries/homes using ground water based on Unit and use those funds to improve ground level(Rain water & Car Wash(excluding chemicals) etc should go directly to the ground instead of Sewage Line)
> 
> 
> How much more indirect tax you want on poor? Although i support Tax on Luxury & imported products.
> How about Corruption Nawaz is not the only one. you have Govt. employees or ex-employees whose assets are beyond their salaries & funny thing is those assets are in Pakistan not abroad recovery will be easy and quick.
> 
> One of highest paid singer is not even registered in Tax System.



There should be a water/sewerage bill just like electric gas bills.


----------



## Silicon0000

American Pakistani said:


> There should be a water/sewerage bill just like electric gas bills.



Atleast in Karachi all residents has to pay Water/Sewerage bill even if they don't get these facilities and even if they purchase water from tanker mafia ...... Thats my Karachi.

In short ....... "Maal-e-Ghaneemat (مال غنیمت)"


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

3.337 Billion rs -15 sept 2018
After update it might cross 4 billion mark IA,
Some big collections this week,
- Around 1 Billion rupees collected from Karachi.
-Car Auction money.
etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Silicon0000 said:


> Atleast in Karachi all residents has to pay Water/Sewerage bill even if they don't get these facilities and even if they purchase water from tanker mafia ...... Thats my Karachi.
> 
> In short ....... "Maal-e-Ghaneemat (مال غنیمت)"



Do you mind snapping the image of that bill while hiding your info, I just wanna see how it looks cuz I don't recall seeing one, neither I can find it online.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I heard Pakistan Navy is also looking to Donate similar to Pakistani Army's donation


----------



## ALi Rizwan

American Pakistani said:


> There should be a water/sewerage bill just like electric gas bills.


You can simple says Unit system(Bill Amount depend on Usage not fixed).
It will delay the inevitable but will not solve the problem.
In short or simple words
Lahore is Feeding River Ravi but how is feeding Lahore. Ground Table water is going down. How long when we realized we have no water to pump.
We also need to deviate Rain Water and other non-contaminated water to UnderGround instead of Sewerage Lines.
Ans Use Modern Technique in Agriculture to reduce water wastage (Dropping technique is the most efficient but expensive too) we can use sprinkler technique to reduce water waste.



Pakistan Army ' said:


> 3.337 Billion rs -15 sept 2018
> After update it might cross 4 billion mark IA,
> Some big collections this week,
> - Around 1 Billion rupees collected from Karachi.
> -Car Auction money.
> etc


Pls provide facts instead of general statement.
Maximum Jump was of 0.9 Billion app. in a day.
And that too because of around 0.58 Billion From army & small doantion from private and some Govt. entities.
you can check breakup cost from same site or SBP site for Foreign Donation.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Time to focus on the Donation folks







1 Lakh 50 Hazar Rupees 





Little kid donates donates (8,000 Rupees) 





School Kids donate for Dam fund





510 rupee from Kids' Gulak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Time to focus on the Donation folks
> 
> View attachment 499690
> 
> 
> 1 Lakh 50 Hazar Rupees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little kid donates donates (8,000 Rupees)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School Kids donate for Dam fund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 510 rupee from Kids' Gulak



publicity stunts by parents, if our children were this aware and concerned we wouldnt be in the mess we are today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009




----------



## ALi Rizwan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Time to focus on the Donation folks


Agreed. Would appreciate if you can only post actual fact and figures from SBP & Supreme court Site and not some Random videos claiming ABC.
Numbers are very disappointing.
Only once we got Around 0.9 Billion and that too after after whole army donate around 0.6 Billion.

We have around 151Million Cellular subscriber even if every person donate (Depending how much he can afford) we can easily get minimum 5-7 Billion in a month.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Latest 3.7 Billion !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Psy

I thin


ALi Rizwan said:


> Agreed. Would appreciate if you can only post actual fact and figures from SBP & Supreme court Site and not some Random videos claiming ABC.
> Numbers are very disappointing.
> Only once we got Around 0.9 Billion and that too after after whole army donate around 0.6 Billion.
> 
> We have around 151Million Cellular subscriber even if every person donate (Depending how much he can afford) we can easily get minimum 5-7 Billion in a month.


 i am not sure, But I would suggest to research a bit before such stuff. its oretty simple , Go to WEBSITE N IT SAYS ABOUT 3.7 Billion is collected so far


----------



## AMMT

Court releases thief today. Is there any way CJ refund my money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I will "Personally donate on Friday again"  ROK SAKO TO ROK LO 






A proud Pakistani Donating for Future






Army Donated almost a Billion , where is the Navy/Airforce's contribution?





Punjab Ministery donates from Salary for 2 days
*4 Lakh Rupee* from Retired Cheif Justice






Student sends 700+ Euro to Dam Fund 
*Every MONTH !!!! *​
States : Lets make Pakistan Qauid-e-Azam's Vision what it was suppose to be a Leader







Student from Kohat Donates his Prize Money for Fund
*40,000 Rupees Donated *





*1,000 Dollar from Japan with receipt wah ji wah
Pledges to send at least 1,000 every month till dam is constructed *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The FUTURE is talking !!!
True leaders are those who at Young Age can think like 80 year old and have wisdom of 200 year old person





Some have a different way to express their donation ambitions







But important thing is , put the hand in pocket and take out 2 , 5,000 rupee notes

Appeal from Test Cricketer Faisal Iqbal






If this little Kid can do it so can you






Different faces , different ages, different geo location but one SPIRIT
*PAKISTAN ~~~~~ AND DAM FUND ..... *​








Kids from Quetta ..... 3 grade student starts a dam campaign and sells toys and games to
generate *10,000 Rupees*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silicon0000

American Pakistani said:


> Do you mind snapping the image of that bill while hiding your info, I just wanna see how it looks cuz I don't recall seeing one, neither I can find it online.



http://www.kwsb.gos.pk/duplicatebill.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

500 Euro from Pakistani 1
1000 Euro from Pakistani 2






Multiple Pakistanis Donating

5000 dollar from Pakistani 1
5000 dollar from Pakistani 2
1000 dollar from Pakistani 3
500 dollar from Pakistani 4
100 dollar from Pakistani 5
100 Dollar from Pakistani 6





Pledge from Ali Haider and other Pakistanis for Dam fund


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

My 2 Weeks good deed of day done 
Another handshake with Mr Bhasha DAM fund in 2 weeks time

I noticed state bank site has a brand new form and a awesome selection choice I can send
USD not even Rupees









And I will admit 100% I was impressed by This Pakistani's very sincere post
really made me wait ..... till the 2 weeks were up so I can contribute again

And this guy is just your every day Pakistani , with very simple life
This guy has is exactly the type of spirit we need for this National Movement
where globally Pakistanis are now connected with 1 GOAL !!!







  way better then myself

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistani 1 : 10 Lakh Rupee from Denmark
Pakistani 2 : Pledge
Pakistani 3 : 7,000 Dollar






Pakistani Police Donates too 2000 rupees










Pakistanis tells abouts story of a poor man (cleaning person) who came forward to pay for DAM






7000 Dollar from Pakistani in Kuwait






2000 Riyal from Saudia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Best video of day





Patriot Musharaf Donates 1.5 Crore Rupee for Pakistan 
One side of coin we have Nawaz Sharif who too tones of money out of Pakistan
The other side of coin we have Musharf always talking pro Pakistan










Pakistan Football Foundation Donates 1500000 rupee (15 Lakh rupee) for Dam fund
https://www.dawn.com/news/1433992/football-foundation-donates-rs12m-to-dam-fund

It was the Prize money they won in Recently concluded Football Tournament





*Justice (r) Mian Shakirullah Jan Donates Rs. 2 Lacs To Dam Fund*
*https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/justice-r-mian-shakirullah-jan-donates-rs-436227.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMMT

Alhumdulillah everyone is taking initiative to raise money for dam.

We should also raise money for desalination plants in Karachi. Gwadar already have such plant. 

Similar initiative should be taken for dumping regulations throughout country. South Punjab and Sind received poisonous water because of nuclear and industrial waste. We are slowly poisoning our own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Another Pakistani Joining the Awaken group and knows what he needs to do for DAM fund

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Hassan Psy said:


> I thin
> 
> i am not sure, But I would suggest to research a bit before such stuff. its oretty simple , Go to WEBSITE N IT SAYS ABOUT 3.7 Billion is collected so far


Lol
Thats what i was pointing at.
these random video shows as we are getting huge donation but the facts are opposite. Numbers are very disappointing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043028415014559745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

3.7 Billion Rupee ... soon to hit 4 Billion rupee (Data delayed by 3 days) we are likely over 4 Billion mark now

4,000,000,000 Rupee is a huge number , secondly Pakistanis giving for Pakistan's cause and safety is a called *National Duty*.

Unlike prior governments the present Government is encouraging Patriotism in people to wake up and support their country instead of looking for shortcuts (Loans , grants and other side avenues)

Local Pakistani Demographics : 200 ,000,000 Million people x $100 dollar donation = 20 billion dollar

Overseas Pakistani Demographics : 2,000,000 Million people x $1,000 Dollar donation = 2 Billion dollar


The magic number is 9,000 Rupee per person in Pakistan  not impossible


If every Pakistani donated Scenario: 


If every Pakistani Donated 5 rupee x 200,000,000 Million people = 1,000,000,000 Billion Rupee

If every Pakistani Paid *20 Rupees x 200,000,000 Million people* = 4,000,000,000 Billion Rupee  *We are here *

If every Pakistani Donated 1000 Rupee x 200,000,000 Million people = 200,000,000,000 Billion Rupee

If every Pakistani Donated 9,000 Rupee = We get DAM funds


Every Pakistani needs to give 2 , 5,000 Bills in 365 days (Just 2) per person













Comparitively ......


Pakistani Purchase Pizza for 2,000 Rupees every day
Resturant food 1400 rupee to 700 rupee per head

We buy cell phone with no issue
Nokia 3.1 *Rs.19,900*
Samsung Galaxy Note9 *Rs.129,999*
Huawei Nova 3 *Rs.59,999*
Huawei Nova 3i *Rs.39,999


1 Month internet = 2,000 Rupee lot of people have internet now in Pakistan



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Pakistan Army ' said:


> Latest 3.7 Billion !


Wow, Now almost crores increasing every day. Going good. Just need consistancy as it is big task but we can do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Real drive will be if we can take the message to regular Pakistanis that their *5000 rupee* note or even *1,000 rupee* note has power .....

90% are hesitant thinking what difference their 1,000 Rupee or 9,000 Rupee donation will make they don't know the real figure


*Other Approach 

5% Rich Citizen* x 200,000,000 Million people = 10,000,000 Million people x (12,000 Rupees) = *120,000,000,000 Billion Rupees *

80% Middle class x 200,000,000 Million people = 160,000,000 Million people x (5,000 Rupee)
= *800,000,000,000 Billion Rupee*


15% Poor Class x 200,000,000 Million people = 30,000,000 Million people x (100 Rupee)
= *3,000,000,000 Billion Rupees


Total 923,000,000,000 Rupees ~ 7.3 Billion DOLLAR in 1 year 

So in 2 Years we would have 14 Billion Dollar



However 2 notes for 5,000 Rupee is fantastic Aim to make Pakistan FREE COUNTRY from any debt 










*
Every one has money for BAQRA/Bhains QURBANI for 40,000-80,000 rupee Animal 

However for dam we just need 5,000 notes from Pakistanis
*
*
1.5 Lakh - 3 Lakh Rupee animals bought and sold for Qurbani much much larger amount of cash splashed by Pakistani people yearly 







The Government can enact alternative Means to collect 


Tax on Qurbani Animals : 6,500 Rupees /Animal
Tax on Railway Travel : 100 Rupee / ticket
Tax on plane Travel : 1000 Rupee / ticket
Road Tools on Highway to Downtown : 1000 Rupee Monthly pass
Permit Requirement for Small Shops : 1000 Rupee permit (Licence)
Franchise Operation (Foreign franchise) : 100 Rupee per sale
Marriage Registration Tax : 1000 Rupee government paper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alphapak

Is it better to donate in USD or PKR? Last month I donated in Pak
rupees.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

alphapak said:


> Is it better to donate in USD or PKR? Last month I donated in Pak
> rupees.


USD


----------



## alphapak

Pakistan Army ' said:


> USD



Thanks for that, my next payment will be in USD. Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mzain

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Real drive will be if we can take the message to regular Pakistanis that their *5000 rupee* note or even *1,000 rupee* note has power .....
> 
> 90% are hesitant thinking what difference their 1,000 Rupee or 9,000 Rupee donation will make they don't know the real figure
> 
> 
> *Other Approach
> 
> 5% Rich Citizen* x 200,000,000 Million people = 10,000,000 Million people x (12,000 Rupees) = *120,000,000,000 Billion Rupees *
> 
> 80% Middle class x 200,000,000 Million people = 160,000,000 Million people x (5,000 Rupee)
> = *800,000,000,000 Billion Rupee*
> 
> 
> 15% Poor Class x 200,000,000 Million people = 30,000,000 Million people x (100 Rupee)
> = *3,000,000,000 Billion Rupees
> 
> 
> Total 923,000,000,000 Rupees ~ 7.3 Billion DOLLAR in 1 year
> 
> So in 2 Years we would have 14 Billion Dollar
> 
> 
> 
> However 2 notes for 5,000 Rupee is fantastic Aim to make Pakistan FREE COUNTRY from any debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Every one has money for BAQRA/Bhains QURBANI for 40,000-80,000 rupee Animal
> 
> However for dam we just need 5,000 notes from Pakistanis
> *
> *
> 1.5 Lakh - 3 Lakh Rupee animals bought and sold for Qurbani much much larger amount of cash splashed by Pakistani people yearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Government can enact alternative Means to collect
> 
> 
> Tax on Qurbani Animals : 6,500 Rupees /Animal
> Tax on Railway Travel : 100 Rupee / ticket
> Tax on plane Travel : 1000 Rupee / ticket
> Road Tools on Highway to Downtown : 1000 Rupee Monthly pass
> Permit Requirement for Small Shops : 1000 Rupee permit (Licence)
> Franchise Operation (Foreign franchise) : 100 Rupee per sale
> Marriage Registration Tax : 1000 Rupee government paper


Thanks God you are not our finance minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

alphapak said:


> Thanks for that, my next payment will be in USD. Inshallah.


Our foreign exchange reserves are really low at the moment thus we need donations in USD to increase our reserves. 
Thanks bro, Love from Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

25-sept
Almost 4bn


----------



## My-Analogous

In Pakistan, can we also donate in SAR?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Look out 4 Billion approaching 3.9 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Even young kid knows what is important


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Look out 4 Billion approaching 3.9 Billion
> 
> 
> View attachment 501307


Done

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistan Army ' said:


> Done


I thought after so many donations from oversess there will bump but i dont see it...
So target of 30 billion will be difficult to reach


----------



## American Pakistani

Is the fund in $ or Rupees? If in Rupees, then it is idiotic idea. Rupee is not stable. Also just like another member pointed, emotional people should not sell their gold and then deposit money, this would be the most stupid mistake to make. If you are so emotional then bank should just facilitate gold payments.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ziaulislam said:


> I thought after so many donations from oversess there will bump but i dont see it...
> So target of 30 billion will be difficult to reach



Sir Karachi donated over 1 billion rupees few weeks back,+NAB recovered few billions +car auction and austerity drive and other funds have also not been added,we should wait,government is feeling very confident about this campaign we should wait and see what happens.


----------



## rAli

Don't worry about short term bumps...we need to measure it over months. Keep the generosity drive up in your hearts and put your zakat for the dam funds next year. We will get there IA.


----------



## sur

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> ...
> I noticed state bank site has a brand new form and a awesome selection choice I can send
> USD not even Rupees
> View attachment 500230
> 
> ...


What could possibly discourage many wanna-be donors is the poorly designed site of MCB; that too made on mastercard.com.au domain.! Also State Bank's site is displays "not secure" in address bar. Even this forum uses HTTPS, State bank should use HTTPS too.

Any ways, thanks for motivating ppl. Here's little contribution from me:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Pakistan Army ' said:


> Sir Karachi donated over 1 billion rupees few weeks back,+NAB recovered few billions +car auction and austerity drive and other funds have also not been added,we should wait,government is feeling very confident about this campaign we should wait and see what happens.


1 Billion by whom & when?
Daily donation Total and individual list is also available.
We only score once almost 1 billion that too with whole Army Donations and few other Departments and huge donation from some individuals.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ALi Rizwan said:


> 1 Billion by whom & when?
> Daily donation Total and individual list is also available.
> We only score once almost 1 billion that too with whole Army Donations and few other Departments and huge donation from some individuals.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Army donated 1billion not Karachi


----------



## HRK

> Hilarious a country is funding the building of such an important dam by ask for donations from expats!!!


https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...ign-pm-modi/story-kqMhU4yQRUvQayximd95qO.html


----------



## Kabira

This project will take 10 years in best case scenario, keep the funds coming. This is decade long campaign and not even for 1 year.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

sur said:


> What could possibly discourage many wanna-be donors is the poorly designed site of MCB; that too made on mastercard.com.au domain.! Also State Bank's site is displays "not secure" in address bar. Even this forum uses HTTPS, State bank should use HTTPS too.
> 
> Any ways, thanks for motivating ppl. Here's little contribution from me:
> 
> View attachment 501481
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 501482




Great spirit , that is all it takes a small step for single Pakistani , and Giant Leap for awakening of a nation


----------



## omaromar

These fools are showing absolute mercy to powerful criminals like Nawaz Sharif and expect heavenly rewards to shower from the sky!

Lock Nawaz Sharif, Zardari and the rest of their cronies in a room with one door and one window. Lock their families in some place in a slum.

You will have all your funds within a week.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

An individual Pakistan 100-1000 dolalr donation does not involve politicians it is between you and your country

Politicians --------------------------------------------Citizens
500 people--------------------------------------------200,000,000 People
1000 Rich business man----------------------------- As listed about 200 million people


You can't forget your own duty / requirement as citizen just because 100-150 politicians an 800 business tycoons have corrupt background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Kabira said:


> This project will take 10 years in best case scenario, keep the funds coming. This is decade long campaign and not even for 1 year.


It could take 6~7 years depending upon fund availability and workforce.
I am surprised that no one mentioned time line for most important thing that is Main Distribution Line to connect Dam with National Grid and time line for second line.

We need donation for 15~20 years minimum because we need 4~5 Mega Dams. Each year dam capacity is reduced due to silt. and our water need is increasing population+agriculture.


----------



## Salza

ALi Rizwan said:


> It could take 6~7 years depending upon fund availability and workforce.
> I am surprised that no one mentioned time line for most important thing that is Main Distribution Line to connect Dam with National Grid and time line for second line.
> 
> We need donation for 15~20 years minimum because we need 4~5 Mega Dams. Each year dam capacity is reduced due to silt. and our water need is increasing population+agriculture.



Feasibility studies of the project, including the transmissions lines have been done years back. As of now, Govt is still waiting for atleast $2.5 billion dollars to start the project and than during that time you will see the timelines. Infact timelines is directly linked with the funding so you really cannot give the deadlines. Project may get slow if the funding gets slow and at the same way it can get faster if the funds keep rolling. Dam itself will cost you around $5-6 billions while transmission lines and power generation complexes around the dam further $4-5 billions.


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Salza said:


> Feasibility studies of the project, including the transmissions lines have been done years back. As of now, Govt is still waiting for atleast $2.5 billion dollars to start the project and than during that time you will see the timelines. Infact timelines is directly linked with the funding so you really cannot give the deadlines. Project may get slow if the funding gets slow and at the same way it can get faster if the funds keep rolling. Dam itself will cost you around $5-6 billions while transmission lines and power generation complexes around the dam further $4-5 billions.


No one deny the funds parts. Even i mention it in my previous post but i doubt the transmission line cost because 
1> its too long
2>you need to construct it in one of the most difficult terrain
3> it Should be capable enough to stand harsh weather
4> and minimum 2 lines for continues power supply & max i don't know


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

For every excuse Pakistani make if they invested 100 dollar we would get a Dam 

*Math for Dam : (1 Time donation of 100 bucks in 365 days) *
US Currency: 100 Dollar x 200,000,000 Million Population = 20,000,000,000 (20 Billion Dollar)

Pakistani Currency: 9,000 Rupee x 200,000,000 Million Population

*List of Excuses: 
*
a) Pakistani 200,000,000 Million population has many kids so we can't collect 100 dollar and
Dam will not be built  [Reality: But we see children donating their pocket money ]

b) The DAM cannot be made becasue it will Kill Gharib away if they paid 100 dollar tax in 1 year [Reality:But we see lower-mid class Pakistani donating 50,000 rupees instead of 9,000 rupee ]

c) The DAM cannot be made as the amount is too much lets have debate for 20 years
[Reality:Just need 9,000 rupee per Pakistani or 100 dollar per Pakistani ]

d) We don't have expertise to make Dam and Labour force
[Reality:We have world largest rock (rocky mountains) supply , Cement factories and steel factories in country look at the mountain range across baluchistan SOLID ROCK]

e) Because 500 to 5000 Pakistanis are corruption list so 200,000,000 Million Pakistanis should also not pay taxes
[Reality:Just need 9,000 rupee per Pakistani or 100 dollar per Pakistani in *365 days*]

f) We don't have money as working class
[Reality:But we can buy 3 Lakh (5,000USD) Qurbani animal , we can buy 4-5Lakh Car and High speed internet 3,000 rupee per month and Pay 6,000 to Tanker Mafia]




 Small donation for Pakistan normally I donate every 2 weeks but this week I had felt good about stuff so decided to do a weekly donation next week will get paid again and Inshallah will donate again next week 

I don't want any interest back , I don't need any investment cash back ..... it is a Gift for Pakistan

When this Dam will save water and electricity and make money I want 100% to go to State of Pakistan

I just want the benefits from good deed when people will drink water from it from Allah all mighty, god willing





















OVERSEA PAKISTANI RESPONSE
Nadeem : 1000 Dollar 
Zahid : 100 Dollar
Qiyum : ??? Dollar 
Rashid : 5000 Dollar
Zameer : 5000 Dollar
Satar : 1000 Dollar
Satar : 500 Dollar
Ibrahim: 100 Dollar
Daniyal: 100 Dollar
Mohammad: 1000 Dollar







100000 Pounds from UK firms (QAZI INVESTMENTS)






Very easy to invite your friends to dinner or gathering and ask for 100 dollar 






DAM fund from South African Pakistani people






TV CHANNELS who are running Anti Pakistan Material need to be Penalized by Supreme Court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## Aamir Hussain

Total cost of Diamer Bhasha is US$18 billion. Including lang acquisition which is already done.


----------



## alphapak

My brother just donated 100 usd, I will also donate every month inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

4.4 Bn PKR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Australian YouTubers spreading awareness about the water crisis in Pakistan and the dam fund.Please share this video !!!


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Pakistan Air Force donates One Million Dollar for the Construction of #Basha_Dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Top Donating stats*











Donation coming from Russia

1,000 Dollar from person 1
500 Dollar from person 2
500 Dollar from person 3
500 Dollar from person 4
500 Dollar from person 5

















2000 Dollar from Canada






100 Million Rupees from Pakistan Airforce










Islamabad: Chief Justice of Pakistan, Justice Mian Saqib Nisar visited Air Headquarters, Islamabad and held a meeting with Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force (PAF), said a news release issued by the Directorate of PAF.

Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan acknowledged the landmark initiative by Supreme Court of Pakistan for construction of dams in Pakistan and handed over a cheque of over Rs. 100 million on behalf of all ranks of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) as a donation to the fund.

While speaking at the occasion, the Air Chief reiterated the resolve that alongside defending the aerial frontiers of Pakistan, PAF would also continue to contribute towards nation building.

The Chief Justice thanked the Air Chief for the kind gesture and also lauded the sound professionalism of PAF personnel.

Later the Chief Justice delivered a lecture to PAF personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Top Donating stats*
> View attachment 503277
> 
> 
> View attachment 503278
> 
> 
> 
> Donation coming from Russia
> 
> 1,000 Dollar from person 1
> 500 Dollar from person 2
> 500 Dollar from person 3
> 500 Dollar from person 4
> 500 Dollar from person 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 Dollar from Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Million Rupees from Pakistan Airforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad: Chief Justice of Pakistan, Justice Mian Saqib Nisar visited Air Headquarters, Islamabad and held a meeting with Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force (PAF), said a news release issued by the Directorate of PAF.
> 
> Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan acknowledged the landmark initiative by Supreme Court of Pakistan for construction of dams in Pakistan and handed over a cheque of over Rs. 100 million on behalf of all ranks of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) as a donation to the fund.
> 
> While speaking at the occasion, the Air Chief reiterated the resolve that alongside defending the aerial frontiers of Pakistan, PAF would also continue to contribute towards nation building.
> 
> The Chief Justice thanked the Air Chief for the kind gesture and also lauded the sound professionalism of PAF personnel.
> 
> Later the Chief Justice delivered a lecture to PAF personnel.


Chief justice has ordered Malik riaz to pay 1 trillion rupees / 8 Billion $, is this news true ?


----------



## RealNapster

Pakistan Army ' said:


> Chief justice has ordered Malik riaz to pay 1 trillion rupees / 8 Billion $, is this news true ?



Not ordered. Asked him. Said i CAN order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan Army ' said:


> Chief justice has ordered Malik riaz to pay 1 trillion rupees / 8 Billion $, is this news true ?




I think the best answer is individual Pakistani's own purchasing power 1000 Rupee from Pakistanis would be enough (9,000 rupee per head is really what is needed)

*1000 USD* from overseas Pakistanis also helps

9,000 per Pakistani is needed which is less then a Sofa 

70% of homes in Pakistan have sofa may be 80% ? right and we need same level of commitment from local Pakistanis








9,000 x 200,000,000 = 1,800,000,000,000,000 Rupees 
= 14.4 Billion Dollar , supplement that with funds from Ovesea Pakistanis and Dam is complete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

1 Good deed done for the week, my whole week may have been for the worldly things but this one act is ... for Pakistan

To show solidarity with the Pakistan Air-force's donation here is mine













Small or large it all makes a difference provided whole nations believes into it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

And we have reached the figure of 4.6 Billion Rupees 100% Pakistani's own will power


Jut showcases the best solution to any problem comes from with in the people itself








A fantastic donation campaign at School


----------



## 313ghazi

ALi Rizwan said:


> It could take 6~7 years depending upon fund availability and workforce.
> I am surprised that no one mentioned time line for most important thing that is Main Distribution Line to connect Dam with National Grid and time line for second line.
> 
> We need donation for 15~20 years minimum because we need 4~5 Mega Dams. *Each year dam capacity is reduced due to silt. *and our water need is increasing population+agriculture.



We need to dredge the dams. Take out the silt and dump it in areas nearby. Mangla dam has loads of rocky ravines which could benefit from silt being dumped at the bottom. Fill them up and make artificial flat lands.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think this Bhasha donation project is a prime example , *what works in Pakistan*
you take cash from people and have transparency where the funds collected are and what is total

Anytime a disbeliever (in term of project) comes you can just showcase the eagerness of people to help by showing them the totals

People love this level of transparency, I know I love this level of reporting

When you can represent things in graph and totals people see progress immediately they don't need to check TV channel for false news

The project becomes 100% People driven

The other approach is , funding is taken then behind closed door , money is giving to contractor and then projects are delayed by 5 years , and contractors tells people only 5% is remaining for 3 years it is a negative approach. Government changes and then next government comes they check papers and find so many differences in totals etc

Every project in Pakistan should be run like Bhasha Dam Fund ...100% Transparency


----------



## ALi Rizwan

313ghazi said:


> We need to dredge the dams. Take out the silt and dump it in areas nearby. Mangla dam has loads of rocky ravines which could benefit from silt being dumped at the bottom. Fill them up and make artificial flat lands.


its too much silt. do you have any study to support project feasibility and if yes for how long will it take? you do know production will stop during cleaning process? simple dumper trucks are not enough we need some high end engineering and also see its feasibility cost+time.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Anything which has a feasibility "Study" normally fails in Pakistan , because the theory masters collect their consulting charges and then disapper


----------



## 313ghazi

ALi Rizwan said:


> its too much silt. do you have any study to support project feasibility and if yes for how long will it take? you do know production will stop during cleaning process? simple dumper trucks are not enough we need some high end engineering and also see its feasibility cost+time.



It's one of the most simple processes in the world. People do it all the time in the UK. Rivers are regularly dredged to prevent flooding. Its a technique used since ancient times. You just need a barge and a large vacuum. If the Emirates can make islands I'm sure we can manage to dredge a dam. 

For Mangla transportation would be minimal too. Its surrounded by land suitable for dumping silt in. 

If you appoint me to government, I'll give you a detailed feasibility study, until then it's beyond my means.


----------



## ALi Rizwan

313ghazi said:


> It's one of the most simple processes in the world. People do it all the time in the UK. Rivers are regularly dredged to prevent flooding. Its a technique used since ancient times. You just need a barge and a large vacuum. If the Emirates can make islands I'm sure we can manage to dredge a dam.
> 
> For Mangla transportation would be minimal too. Its surrounded by land suitable for dumping silt in.
> 
> If you appoint me to government, I'll give you a detailed feasibility study, until then it's beyond my means.


Lol! Sir much easier said then done. Govt in past had done it with canals small one.
But cleaning dam? the amount of silt? the amount of Depth? the length of lake? land access?
i would really like to know how you purpose ?
Do you want ship for it? how much that ship can hold? do you want to do it from land?
will you create passage for heavy machines along the side?
you do know the distance b/w both end forget the length of lake i am talking of width.

In modren engineering even if its possible question will raised of its feasibility and as i previous said (is it financially feasible and how long we will need to shutdown power generator during cleaning process)

their could be possibility where engineer would ask to blow up the wall and construct new wall will spill gates at the bottom just like in three star gorges dam. it is the only solution and that too will only clear 40~60 silt not 100%.

Water near dam(wall) is clean because water is still the problem start as distance from wall increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

313ghazi said:


> It's one of the most simple processes in the world. People do it all the time in the UK. Rivers are regularly dredged to prevent flooding. Its a technique used since ancient times. You just need a barge and a large vacuum. If the Emirates can make islands I'm sure we can manage to dredge a dam.
> 
> For Mangla transportation would be minimal too. Its surrounded by land suitable for dumping silt in.
> 
> If you appoint me to government, I'll give you a detailed feasibility study, until then it's beyond my means.


You can come to office by next morning nibba.


----------



## 313ghazi

ALi Rizwan said:


> Lol! Sir much easier said then done. Govt in past had done it with canals small one.
> But cleaning dam? the amount of silt? the amount of Depth? the length of lake? land access?
> i would really like to know how you purpose ?
> Do you want ship for it? how much that ship can hold? do you want to do it from land?
> will you create passage for heavy machines along the side?
> you do know the distance b/w both end forget the length of lake i am talking of width.
> 
> In modren engineering even if its possible question will raised of its feasibility and as i previous said (is it financially feasible and how long we will need to shutdown power generator during cleaning process)
> 
> their could be possibility where engineer would ask to blow up the wall and construct new wall will spill gates at the bottom just like in three star gorges dam. it is the only solution and that too will only clear 40~60 silt not 100%.
> 
> Water near dam(wall) is clean because water is still the problem start as distance from wall increased.



Bhai ji I agree. Its not easy but it is not impossible either. Mangla is very well connected by road on all sides. 100% will never happen but something is better than nothing.

Of course only if it makes financial sense.



I S I said:


> You can come to office by next morning nibba.


Always wanted a govt job. Let's discuss terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mashallah full 9 Crore got added in 1 Day

Best way to deal with any crisis is by your own means and power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic work being done in Schools to raise funds for Bhasha Dam






*SPIKE ALERT*​
Multiple Government working groups from Punjab (Mere 1-2 day salary)
Punjab Government workers -----> *2 Arab 19 carore *  that's what I am talking about team work
District Education Punjab ----> 55 Crore , 81 Lakh rupee
District Health Punjab --------> 10 Crore , 80 Lakh rupee


----------



## pzfz

Lol. Nowhere close to what's needed. Donations to charities like Edhi and Shaukat Khanum have fallen because of this unfathomable goose chase to nowhere.


----------



## sur

@AZADPAKISTAN2009
Rate of growth roughly seems to be *~Rs.5 to 7 crore every day*. Right!
CJP said in an interview that their initial target is about Rs.50+ Billion.
So at this rate initial target might be achieved in ~3 Years!

Rs. 50,000,000 * 365 days * *3 years* = Rs. 54,750,000,000.

According to this news (link), IK said we need *Rs.30bn each year*. So for that we need approx.
30,000,000,000 / 365 days ~= *Rs.8 crore each day* which seems achievable.




Total budget for dam ONLY (without electricity generation) is ~ $5 Billion.
Total budget including electricity generation is ~ $14 Billion though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The only limit is our Imagination

*Local Pakistani Citizens inside Pakistan*
"200,000,000" 200 Million Pakistanis x $100 Dollar or (9,000 Rupees) = 20 Billion Dollar or 14 Billion Dollar

*Expat Pakistani Citizens World Wide*
*2,000,000 Million Pakistanis x $1000 Dollar = 2.0 Billion ( Bonus)*


Not difficult to do in 365 Days


2 Notes of 5,000 rupee in 365 days from each Pakistani do the Trick for Full Dam fund per Pakistani






or 1 (100 Dollar) bill from each Pakistani





This amount is Cost of 5 Pizza Hut Orders for Family Dinner (a mini party cost)


I prefer to do donate Bi Weekly , and now motivated to do Weekly
It's a on going project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

pzfz said:


> Lol. Nowhere close to what's needed. Donations to charities like Edhi and Shaukat Khanum have fallen because of this unfathomable goose chase to nowhere.


We don't need to raise 14bn $ in one year,the actual amount we need per anum is 30bn PKR,which is achievable.It's not like the whole project is dependent on civilian donations government will also allocate funds from the development budget.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well , if we had a functional Tax system 20 Billion is possible and that is the hidden lesson in this exercise the nation is doing

Example of Functional System : 75%-90% Tax collection from Citizens not mere 0.14%

"Learning Importance of Tax paying benefits" by Bhasha Dam account

The Youth have understood this......it's a investment in future

It is about .....Unified ....donation

We have the power locally inside in our country to fix up to *20 Billion Dollar* worth of repairs / news construction


*RECENT DONATION Yesterday 
Just 1-2 days ago ..... Lets look at this group *​

Almost 3 Arab Rupee raised" in few days salaries
*1.5 Day Salary out of 365 Days* but we use Pakistan resources 365 Days​


Eventually people will realize wow ......... there is more that could have been done




Punjab Government workers stepping up the Game

Multiple Government working groups from Punjab (Mere 1-2 day salary)
Punjab Government workers -----> *2 Arab 19 carore *  that's what I am talking about team work
District Education Punjab ----> 55 Crore , 81 Lakh rupee
District Health Punjab --------> 10 Crore , 80 Lakh rupee







Once these funds reach the Bhasha Dam account we will see a 3 Billion Jump


----------



## maithil

FYI.. cost of the dam went up by ~100 billions PKR yesterday. Some new taxes are needed now. LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

IA 5bn by tomorrow !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lets celebrate another end of week ... by donating to the Dam fund ...
With every hurdle another door opens


My good deed for the Week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## valkyr_96

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The only limit is our Imagination
> 
> *Local Pakistani Citizens inside Pakistan*
> "200,000,000" 200 Million Pakistanis x $100 Dollar or (9,000 Rupees) = 20 Billion Dollar or 14 Billion Dollar
> 
> *Expat Pakistani Citizens World Wide*
> *2,000,000 Million Pakistanis x $1000 Dollar = 2.0 Billion ( Bonus)*
> 
> 
> Not difficult to do in 365 Days
> 
> 
> 2 Notes of 5,000 rupee in 365 days from each Pakistani do the Trick for Full Dam fund per Pakistani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or 1 (100 Dollar) bill from each Pakistani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This amount is Cost of 5 Pizza Hut Orders for Family Dinner (a mini party cost)
> 
> 
> I prefer to do donate Bi Weekly , and now motivated to do Weekly
> It's a on going project



How does all your collection turn into dollars? I can understand remittance but you can't convert pkr donations into dollars unless they are in dollars


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Either you collect $100 from every Pakistani ~ 20 Billion Dollar figure
Or you Collect 9,000 Rupee from every Pakistan ~ 14 Billion Dollar figure

Total Population Size : 200 ,000 ,000 Million People



https://www.researchsnipers.com/railways-to-charge-dam-fund-surcharge-from-sep-25/

*Pakistan Railways would start charging the dam fund surcharge from the 25th of September*. The surcharge would be of rupees one (Rs 1), rupees two (Rs 2) and rupees ten (Rs 10). The surcharge would be on the tickets categorized in the economy and business classes from tomorrow that is Tuesday.


Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed—the Federal Minister gave the instructions to the Pakistan Railways. On his directions, the railways decided to raise the fares for all the classes for contributing in the government announced—Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand dam fund.

As per a spokesperson of the Pakistan Railways, the ticket prices would be increased to make sure that the department plays a significant role in regard to the dam fund contribution.


----------



## Salza

Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: THE SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN AND THE PRIME MINISTER OF PAKISTAN DIAMER-BHASHA AND MOHMAND DAMS FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
*Total Amount: Rs. 5,075,873,566 *
(Five billion seventy-five million eight hundred seventy-three thousand five hundred sixty-six rupees)





-

Amount collected so far :* $ 38623296.53(Rs. 5,075,873,566 )*
Target :* $14 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *0.27%*

But as per CJP, 25% of the required funds will be generated from donations and other means while rest of them, will be generated by the Govt. So if that is the case:

Target : *$ 3.5 Billion*
Percentage Achieved : *1.10%*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Salza said:


> But as per CJP, 25% of the required funds will be generated from donations and other means while rest of them, will be generated by the Govt.



By what law does the CJP have this authority to determine financing of major projects?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

VCheng said:


> By what law does the CJP have this authority to determine financing of major projects?



It was a generalized statement from him and we are still assuming how will the project gonna get financed.


----------



## VCheng

Salza said:


> It was a generalized statement from him and we are still assuming how will the project gonna get financed.



A "generalized" statement? What does that mean? He has no legal authority in such matters.


----------



## xyxmt

valkyr_96 said:


> How does all your collection turn into dollars? I can understand remittance but you can't convert pkr donations into dollars unless they are in dollars



why does it need to be converted into dollars


----------



## Salza

VCheng said:


> A "generalized" statement? What does that mean? He has no legal authority in such matters.




Whats wrong with you ? i said he just gave a generalized statement perhaps his best educated guest while keeping Pakistan's economy in mind. It is up to the Govt who will decide the financial requirements of the project. Though what CJP said, is not much different what govt intended to do so. Of course the dam can't be built completely on donations.


----------



## Zhukov

What about investing all these deposits into mutual funds and money market. and withdrawing as and when required? That would be a significant catalyst for economy and more funds generation for government. Anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## valkyr_96

xyxmt said:


> why does it need to be converted into dollars


Why not? did we pay rupees for the feasibility study? what about the construction companies that will participate in building the dam? a major portion of the cost will be dollar denominated



ahmadnawaz22 said:


> What about investing all these deposits into mutual funds and money market. and withdrawing as and when required? That would be a significant catalyst for economy and more funds generation for government. Anyone?


Mutual funds bad idea.....rupee deposits can be invested in rupee denominated government instruments while dollar denominated should be invested in Treasury instruments....but for that we need to have a timeline. Two things I expected from this government was transparency on CPEC projects and transparency on dam projects so far its not happening which means sunk cost fallacy. On top of saying we have no money, the PM wants new housing (noble but not the need of the hour)


----------



## zip

Why not fund the damn thing Through equity capital .Float shares with minimum guarantee on returns rather than begging for money from public ..


----------



## Zhukov

valkyr_96 said:


> Why not? did we pay rupees for the feasibility study? what about the construction companies that will participate in building the dam? a major portion of the cost will be dollar denominated
> 
> 
> Mutual funds bad idea.....rupee deposits can be invested in rupee denominated government instruments while dollar denominated should be invested in Treasury instruments....but for that we need to have a timeline. Two things I expected from this government was transparency on CPEC projects and transparency on dam projects so far its not happening which means sunk cost fallacy. On top of saying we have no money, the PM wants new housing (noble but not the need of the hour)


The Funds are already with government. Mutual funds go to private sector and thats where productivity is. Which boosts exports and create employment. Government cannot borrow money from itself.
What transparency do you expect from Dam projects so far which dam projects have been started on which you want transparency?
CPEC deals are already signed, it should have been open from the beginning, Their should be a lot of commitments and guarantees included in all CPEC deals when they were done, and one cannot come in and dishonor all the agreements in a few months. all they can do is make public any new projects and gradually make the details public by taking investors into confidence as well. No creating a fuss between your only Ally.
And Sunk costs are their as agreements are already signed. and they are not related to disclosure of details or not, they are related to if for example any project is cancelled or delayed or not going as planned etc.


----------



## valkyr_96

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> The Funds are already with government.......


a) If the money is invested in the stock market there is a chance that negative returns (caused by macro -as is evident currently or micro) can eat away the initial collection. This happens all the time no one give a shit if its private money but if it public money then it is a huge loss (read up on Bob Citreon and Orange County). This is also why it has been difficult to go after these so called Foundations in Pakistan because they start bitching they can't take losses on their pensions funds (yes i said that sue me). Secondly, unless mutual funds are investing in IPOs the money simply exchanges hands and does not go benefit the company directly. Most stocks in Pakistan are overvalued by virtue of structural limitation, favorable taxation etc. trading is done on technicals and not fundamentals. Also government borrow money from the public through bonds....why this is not happening? do your own research....because i can't rant anymore.

b) lets see the feasibility reports....it is evident from the dilly dallying that most of these projects (big hydels or IPP) do not make financial sense and have to subsidized by the consumers. No competition was sought before signing the power purchase agreements and now the government cannot go back on its promise without incurring litigation cost and international disrepute. Furthermore, the previous government lied or did not even know about how much the financing/equity mix was. I don't think we will hear any details about these projects. The issue here is that once these projects fail the Chinese will move into to take over them and this will feed into the Western narrative plus it will fuel negative sentiments against them locally. I would also like to make this clear that Chinese take on the Indians repeatedly on the issue of GB and CPEC at different economic moots (Pakistani government/banking community is nowhere to be seen) where the Indian diplomats create a lot of brouhaha. The Chinese have promised to shift entire industrial units to Pakistan but this remains to be seen. The Chinese needs to ensure that there is traffic on the CPEC route and Pakistan makes enough foreign exchange to match the upcoming CPEC liabilities, otherwise it is doom and gloom.

Imran Khan needs to drop his election slogans and need to calibrate the economy for maximum efficiency, even if it means revisiting agreements, cutting down housing projects (why a house? why not council estates). Lets just say I am privy to some upcoming BRT facts/number, if I told you of the gross incompetence during the whole project you will stab me repeatedly and kill yourself. Also I am done ranting here. Peace


----------



## VCheng

Salza said:


> It is up to the Govt who will decide the financial requirements of the project.




Okay. So who controls this bank account, and under what law?


----------



## xyxmt

valkyr_96 said:


> Why not? did we pay rupees for the feasibility study? what about the construction companies that will participate in building the dam? a major portion of the cost will be dollar denominated



feasibility study was done loooong time ago, all the excavation and construction material is local, majot cost of a dam is acquiring land and resettlement. only time when you need dollars is for power generation part of it


----------



## AsifIjaz

The money found lying in accounts of normal day 2 day wagers.... Should be included in dam fund.
We woukd get another billion by those accounts only


----------



## Syed1.

AsifIjaz said:


> The money found lying in accounts of normal day 2 day wagers.... Should be included in dam fund.
> We woukd get another billion by those accounts only



Just today there was news that Rs4.6 billion were found in an account that was opened recently and the "owner" of the account has been deceased for 4 years. 

These accounts are how these corrupt politicians and bureaucrats are funnelling billions upon billions out of the country.


----------



## Zhukov

valkyr_96 said:


> a) If the money is invested in the stock market there is a chance that negative returns (caused by macro -as is evident currently or micro) can eat away the initial collection. This happens all the time no one give a shit if its private money but if it public money then it is a huge loss (read up on Bob Citreon and Orange County). This is also why it has been difficult to go after these so called Foundations in Pakistan because they start bitching they can't take losses on their pensions funds (yes i said that sue me). Secondly, unless mutual funds are investing in IPOs the money simply exchanges hands and does not go benefit the company directly. Most stocks in Pakistan are overvalued by virtue of structural limitation, favorable taxation etc. trading is done on technicals and not fundamentals. Also government borrow money from the public through bonds....why this is not happening? do your own research....because i can't rant anymore.
> 
> b) lets see the feasibility reports....it is evident from the dilly dallying that most of these projects (big hydels or IPP) do not make financial sense and have to subsidized by the consumers. No competition was sought before signing the power purchase agreements and now the government cannot go back on its promise without incurring litigation cost and international disrepute. Furthermore, the previous government lied or did not even know about how much the financing/equity mix was. I don't think we will hear any details about these projects. The issue here is that once these projects fail the Chinese will move into to take over them and this will feed into the Western narrative plus it will fuel negative sentiments against them locally. I would also like to make this clear that Chinese take on the Indians repeatedly on the issue of GB and CPEC at different economic moots (Pakistani government/banking community is nowhere to be seen) where the Indian diplomats create a lot of brouhaha. The Chinese have promised to shift entire industrial units to Pakistan but this remains to be seen. The Chinese needs to ensure that there is traffic on the CPEC route and Pakistan makes enough foreign exchange to match the upcoming CPEC liabilities, otherwise it is doom and gloom.
> 
> Imran Khan needs to drop his election slogans and need to calibrate the economy for maximum efficiency, even if it means revisiting agreements, cutting down housing projects (why a house? why not council estates). Lets just say I am privy to some upcoming BRT facts/number, if I told you of the gross incompetence during the whole project you will stab me repeatedly and kill yourself. Also I am done ranting here. Peace


Lolz no need to rant. Just talk peacefully.
For the second point you are saying the same thing as i am. We have walked into it, whether it turns out to be a trap or is managed is yet to be seen and their can be difference of opinion among the analysts as the outcomes are in future, but the execution have been done already and you cant walk out simply like that from these projects.
For the first point, i principally disagree here, you have right to have your own opinion. Only Private sector have the productivity and efficiency to drive the economy and government into progress. All modern successfully countries have vibrant private sectors with huge capital invested in corporate sector while individual and government holdings are just marginal. Only corporate sector and public funded enterprises can take us out of this economic quagmire. Economy does not simply LOOSE money, Its just shifts hands. Recession and Depression is not due to SHORTAGE of money because of loss, but due to slowdown of circulation of money in appropriate sectors. Developing countries have "misplaced priorities of funds" I would even go as far as to kick start a third world country like Pakistan, Government should borrow huge funds from Public and invest it directly into infrastructure projects under its own supervision and invest it into money markets. Just like Germany did in 1930s.
Yes government should borrow money from public through bonds, BUT not to pay salaries of government servants or invest in public sector enterprises. But to give it to Corporate sector. i.e move the funds from unproductive individual holdings to large scale industry and corporations where economies of scales and all corporate sector benefits can be incurred.
We have to take risks and drastic measures. Just not taking steps just because of fear of something going wrong is not the case when boat is sinking (Trade deficit piling up, Exports going down, Foreign Loans compounding, Fiscal deficit not paying the dividends it should be etc)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Owned by state money is 100% for state


----------



## valkyr_96

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Lolz no need to rant. Just talk peacefully.
> For the second point you are saying the same thing as i am. We have walked into it, whether it turns out to be a trap or is managed is yet to be seen and their can be difference of opinion among the analysts as the outcomes are in future, but the execution have been done already and you cant walk out simply like that from these projects.
> .....


I can't because you are out of depth here and I simply can't connect all the dots for anyone (which is why most conversations are a troll-fest) I think you missed my point which was specific to where the deposit should be placed irrespective of how the economy works (be it market or bank based) i was merely asserting that we actually might end up losing the collected deposits, in case of a stock market slide, whereas bonds guarantee the safety of capital albeit at the cost of nominal returns(did you read that AJS -now US Ambassador wanted PK to start a sovereign fund investing in real estate but was eventually stopped because of the volatility in investing in such an asset class)

.....but just to add to your opinion which is frankly all over the place you want a vibrant private sector and also want Government spending like post war Germany and Japan (where are our chaebols / keiretsu / hausbank structures)....missing in between in the crowding our effect (which frankly is exacerbated by the commercial activities of the armed forces). 

This is my take, the private sector is not ambitious enough they don't want anything to do with R&D (think our car industry...Vietnam is producing it own car now)...they want shortcuts, long term financing facilities, tax breaks and favorable guaranteed revenues. I worked in IB, most IPOs are for sugar coated for new growth avenues and projects but it is really the the founder/private shareholders needing to div out....especially to foreign investors. That money does not come in it remains outside. What you need to realize is that in the US/UK companies buy and sell stock depending on if they need money or have too much of the money, this is not the case in Pakistan.

The public sector is incapable of understanding financial concepts such as IRR/payback/NPV/currency mismatch/asset-liability matching.....being socially optimum should mean -the incremental cash flows are reinvested for sustainability so there is no need for subsidies but no...our government borrows to refinance the circular debt, to finance loss make PSEs and now introducing BRTs.

I am okay with the direction of the current government but they have been slow and not transparent enough the problem is austerity now improves our future prospects but not fulfilling campaign promises means that the new government will ruin all the gains. If you are from Karachi maybe we can talk sometimes.



xyxmt said:


> feasibility study was done loooong time ago, all the excavation and construction material is local, majot cost of a dam is acquiring land and resettlement. only time when you need dollars is for power generation part of it


My point is that we do not have the expertise to build this dam anyone we bring in be it the Chinese or Americans will require USD payments. if that is not the case then maybe you should have referred to AzadPakistan who is the one converting PKR into USD including his proposed $100 tax on all Pakistanis -which was my original complaint.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052252830608871424


----------



## KAMDEV

Salza said:


> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: THE SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN AND THE PRIME MINISTER OF PAKISTAN DIAMER-BHASHA AND MOHMAND DAMS FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> *Total Amount: Rs. 5,075,873,566 *
> (Five billion seventy-five million eight hundred seventy-three thousand five hundred sixty-six rupees)
> 
> View attachment 505409
> 
> -
> 
> Amount collected so far :* $ 38623296.53(Rs. 5,075,873,566 )*
> Target :* $14 Billion*
> Percentage Achieved : *0.27%*
> 
> But as per CJP, 25% of the required funds will be generated from donations and other means while rest of them, will be generated by the Govt. So if that is the case:
> 
> Target : *$ 3.5 Billion*
> Percentage Achieved : *1.10%*


It will take 99 years at this rate.


----------



## Salza

KAMDEV said:


> It will take 99 years at this rate.



lol yes but Govt will spend $1.5 -2 billions every year for the project. Govt is hoping to cover the 20 % of the total cost through donations over the period of 7 to 8 years.


----------



## Salza

*Massive Rs 1 billion surge in the last 24 hrs.*

-

Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
Account Name: THE SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN AND THE PRIME MINISTER OF PAKISTAN DIAMER-BHASHA AND MOHMAND DAMS FUND
Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
Total Amount:* Rs. 6,377,503,951 *
(Six billion three hundred seventy-seven million five hundred three thousand nine hundred fifty-one rupees)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats on reaching 6.377 Billion Figure .....but it was expected as some folks had announced some big donation 3-4 days ago and check clearance would have kicked in 5 days later

Wow 6.377 Billion Rupee all 100% in Pakistan


9,000 rupee per person (72 dollar ) x 200,000,000 people = 1,800,000,000,000 Rupees (14.4 Billion Dollars)

We are only scratching the surface of what we can do as a nation if we come together each week and commit something weekly

*2 x 5,000 Rupee notes = Gets Pakistan Freedom from Any Kind of Loans*


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Salza said:


> *Massive Rs 1 billion surge in the last 24 hrs.*
> 
> -
> 
> Bank: State Bank of Pakistan
> Account Name: THE SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN AND THE PRIME MINISTER OF PAKISTAN DIAMER-BHASHA AND MOHMAND DAMS FUND
> Account No: 03-593-299999-001-4
> Total Amount:* Rs. 6,377,503,951 *
> (Six billion three hundred seventy-seven million five hundred three thousand nine hundred fifty-one rupees)
> 
> View attachment 505927


People of Karachi donated 1 billion PKR few weeks back I think this is that money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> People of Karachi donated 1 billion PKR few weeks back I think this is that money.



It can be a rewarding competition at city level and then at towns levels that which city can contribute the most. 

Another great idea can be "Birthday Gift for Pakistan". Every-person on their birthday should buy a gift for Pakistan valued from Rs. 100 ($1) to Rs. 10,000 ($100) depending upon what you can afford.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

I pray for both the dams construction to start.


----------



## Zulfiqar




----------



## ghazi52

Top 10 donors to SCP & PM Daimer Basha & Mohmand Dam Fund.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

ghazi52 said:


> Top 10 donors to SCP & PM Daimer Basha & Mohmand Dam Fund.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

My Good deed for week ...handshake with Supreme Court of Pakistan and Cheif Justice and Prime Minister's Fund for Dam fund

Selected dollar to be sent from State bank of Pakistan's payment site

Week to week is the way to go

With goal that enough people will wake up and adopt Pakistan for week to week donation to dam fund with no return expected but what comes in after life














9,000 rupee per person (72 dollar ) x 200,000,000 people = 1,800,000,000,000 Rupees (14.4 Billion Dollars)
A full 100 dollar bill per person in Pakistan gets us nice 20 Billion Dollars every year

We are only scratching the surface of what we can do as a nation if we come together each week and commit something weekly

*2 x 5,000 Rupee notes from each Pakistani = Gets Pakistan Freedom from Any Kind of Loans





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Strategies to Pay to Pakistan

Target for each Pakistani: 9,000 Rupees or 100 Dollar per person
even average Pakistani can pay 9,000 rupee over 365 days with no issues comes to about 24 rupees per day*

Weekly Donation , equal manageable amounts
Monthly , equal manageable amounts
Lump Sum Yearly donation
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Selling Off unneeded furniture, Electronics , Car tires etc raising 1,000 dollar and donation

Anything over is bonus commitment

If average Pakistani budgets 24 rupee per day ~ in 365 days you have completed your qouta pay for 9,000 rupee which is your share 


Daily Donation



 even a daily donation can get the dam done

Or 2 x 5,000 Bills (1 Time yearly goal)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan's Total Population is 200,000,000 (200 Million people)

Between 1970 -2017 we had 0 Rupee committed (In 40-45 years)

In 3 months now....we are some place
If every Pakistani donated 1 Rupee , we will generate 200,000,000 Million Rupee
If every Pakistani donated 10 Rupee we will generate 2,000,000,000 Billion Rupee
If every Pakistani donated 15 Rupee we will generate 3,000,000,000 Billion Rupees
If every Pakistani donated 20 Rupees we will generate 4,000,000,000 Billion Rupees
If every Pakistani donated 25 Rupees we will generate 5,000,000,000 Billion Rupees
If every Pakistani donated 30 Rupees we will generate 6,000,000,000 Billion Rupees  *we are here *


*We need to get to level where every Pakistanis has donated at least 9,000 rupees*


> Person 1 Donated 1,000 Dollar
> Person 2 Donated 100 Dollar
> Person 3 pledges to donate
> Person 4 Donates 5,000 Dollar
> Person 5 Donates 5,000 Dollar
> Person 6 Donates 1,000 Dollar
> Person 7 Donates 500 Dollar
> Person 8 Donates 100 Dollar
> Person 9 Donates 100 Dollar
> Person 10 Donates 1,000 Dollar







*10 Crore Rupee donated from UBG *

BUSINESS

*UBG to present Rs 100 million cheque to Imran Khan for dam fund*
*



*

United Business Group (UBG) Chairman Iftikhar Ali Malik will present a Rs 100 million cheque to Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday (today) as a donation for Prime Minister and Chief Justice Dam Fund.

The South Asian Association of Regional Cooperation (SAARC) Senior Vice President Iftikhar Ali Malik in his statement issued here Thursday said he would call on Prime Minister Imran Khan along with high level delegation of leading businessmen and hand over the cheque to show complete solidarity with the incumbent government in construction of the dams.

He said starting of immediate construction of Diamer-Bhasha and Mohmand dams is a positive and timely direction towards saving Pakistan from Indian water aggression and so is ensuring cheap electricity for future generations in the country. He said they would give proposal to the government to adopt diverse options like listing the Diamer-Bhasha dam in domestic and international stock markets to generate funds. He would further suggest that investors should be made shareholders for construction of the dam and government should provide guarantees to attract investment. He also appealed to overseas Pakistanis to contribute maximum donations generously to Dam Fund.

He said it is a good sign that every Pakistani was wholeheartedly wanted to save Pakistan from impending water crisis. However, criticizing the apathy of the previous governments of Asif Ali Zardari and Nawaz Sharif and concerned authorities in saving water, he said Pakistan dumps water worth approximately $20 billion into the sea each year due to absence of water conservation systems.

“The country badly needs three Mangla-sized dams to conserve the amount of water that goes to sea each year as the country faces a 36 percent shortage in its water requirements at the moment,” he said adding that if no water reservoirs are made, the country faces an extreme water shortage in the coming years. He said Pakistan was predominantly an agrarian economy as 60 percent of its population was directly or indirectly associated with agriculture, but with the gradually decreasing water supply, the country’s food security may come under stress.

“Adoption of modern water conservation methods and agricultural practices is imperative to cope with water scarcity as Pakistan has been placed in red zone, due to low per capita water availability at 1,000 cubic metres,” he added. We could bring millions of acres of land under plantations to increase our agricultural production, in addition to creating job opportunities for rural populace,” adding that the dam would also provide cheap electricity and help Pakistan overcome load-shedding.

Iftikhar Malik urged all Pakistanis to assist the Chief Justice of Pakistan and PM Imran Khan in the direction of this nationwide trigger.”It is a small contribution for an excellent trigger and may pave method for a greater future for all Pakistanis,” he added.

_Published in Daily Times, October 19th 2018._

Imran Khan meets people donating for DAM fund

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*PIA donates Rs. 2.2 million for construction of dams*

ISLAMABAD: Secretary Aviation / Chief Executive Officer, Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) Muhammad Saqib Aziz, donated over Rs. 2.2 million to Supreme Court of Pakistan and the Prime Minister of Pakistan Diamer Basha and Mohmand Dams Fund.

The secretary on Wednesday presented the cheque to Chief Justice Mian Saqib Nisar during a meeting here in Supreme Court building.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/385025-pia-donates-rs-22-million-for-construction-of-dams


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Approaching 7 Billion Mark


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

10/25/2018 - 7.1bn PKR ~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALi Rizwan

salman77 said:


> *PIA donates Rs. 2.2 million for construction of dams*
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/385025-pia-donates-rs-22-million-for-construction-of-dams



Instead of donating for a dam they should better close the gap b/w Revenue & expense.
2 Billion loss per month.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

My good deed of the week for Pakistan
The money has been sent

If I can do it so can you folks in Pakistan or overseas







1,000 Dollar from Australia


----------



## aziqbal

I am not sure if a country can succeed by taking donations for a dam 

And even then if we get to 18 billion rupees its still less than 1% of of total cost ?

PIA the national airline is donating for national dam project ? bizarre


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Population of Pakistan : 200,000,000 Million People*

In 3 months now....we are some place

If every Pakistani donated 1 Rupee , we will generate 200,000,000 Million Rupee
If every Pakistani donated 10 Rupee we will generate 2,000,000,000 Billion Rupee
If every Pakistani donated 15 Rupee we will generate 3,000,000,000 Billion Rupees
If every Pakistani donated 20 Rupees we will generate 4,000,000,000 Billion Rupees
If every Pakistani donated 25 Rupees we will generate 5,000,000,000 Billion Rupees
If every Pakistani donated 30 Rupees we will generate 6,000,000,000 Billion Rupees
*
If every Pakistani Donated 35 Rupee we will generate 7,000,000,000 Billion Rupee  we are here 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If every Pakistan Donated 9,000 Rupee we will get 1800 Billion Rupees (20 Billion Dollar)  *That is where we going 


9,000 rupees per person , in 365 days doable

Comes to just *24 Rupee per day* 



I know there are folks who say , well donate *1 time 10 rupee* and that is enough ...however we need to do more ... it is not 10 rupee per person it is *9,000 rupee* per person


People need to be educated ...... it is 9,000 Rupees per person in 365 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

All organizations in Pakistan should give to Pakistani Dam every 30 days
You gives salary for 29 days and 1 day salary you donate to Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good deed of week

Pakistan needs our support and Pakistan will get full support and Pakistan Army will get our full support + Government of Prime Minister Imran Khan







What a fantastic moment ...... 7.3 Billion Rupee collected 




















Thank you to this Pakistani , who may be poor but his heart is big as river Indus
If I lived in same city would have invited this man to a tea and thanked him personally










KARACHI: Pakistanis living in Norway have contributed 80 million rupees in two hours for Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dam Fund.

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Senator Faisal Javed Khan lauded efforts of Pakistani community in Norway and Embassy of Pakistan in Oslo for holding “one of the biggest events of overseas Pakistanis in Europe”.

“Hats off to Pakistanis living in Norway – Contributed Rs. 8 Crores in 2 hours at Pakistan Dams Fund Raiser in Oslo. One of the biggest events of overseas Pakistanis held in Europe. Well-done Embassy of Pakistan, PTI & Pakistani Community in Norway. #DamsFundRaiser #WaterForLife,” he tweeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

7.5 Billion reached


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good deed for week done .....after collected pay on friday
Donating again after Nawaz put back in Prison regained my trust

Loved the Clean up work in Karachi 
Loved the plantation scheme 
Loved the Panah Gah setup by Imran Khan 









Congrats to the donators whose ambition was even stronger then mine moved the funds to 9 Billion mark and growing









Supreme Court Cheif Justice should be given an extension by Imran Khan for next 5 years so he can carry on the efforts for DAM and address social issues in courts

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good deed for day done mid week
Really as simple as that for every day Pakistani to Support Pakistan

Got paid this Friday might as well send something for our *National Dam fund*







Almost 10 billion collected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

amit1979 said:


> What's the status of money collection for this dam? How much money needs to be collected before the Government/Supreme-Court will start construction?


Already started on munda dam and bhasha planned ..
This is just to supplement that..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Donation Collection Crossed 10 Billion Rupee mark

Campaign needs to be revived !!! With Fresh Ads and reach outs







To support this great national initiative here is my Donation  yes I slacked off but I am back again in game, donating after a full 1.5 month gap but I have not forgotten about this and neither should you or your inner circle


I have made a donation for every member of my family and myself I dedicate this donation to the brave soldiers who are guarding Pakistan's borders and who lost their lives hope the after life benefits goes to them from today's donation

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Donation Collection Crossed 10 Billion Rupee mark
> 
> Campaign needs to be revived !!! With Fresh Ads and reach outs
> 
> View attachment 546842
> 
> 
> 
> To support this great national initiative here is my Donation  yes I slacked off but I am back again in game, donating after a full 1.5 month gap but I have not forgotten about this and neither should you or your inner circle
> 
> 
> I have made a donation for every member of my family and myself I dedicate this donation to the brave soldiers who are guarding Pakistan's borders and who lost their lives hope the after life benefits goes to them from today's donation
> 
> View attachment 546843


you sir are a true patriot . you have inspired me to donate time and time again in this great cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JF-17ThunderBlock3

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Donation Collection Crossed 10 Billion Rupee mark
> 
> Campaign needs to be revived !!! With Fresh Ads and reach outs
> 
> View attachment 546842
> 
> 
> 
> To support this great national initiative here is my Donation  yes I slacked off but I am back again in game, donating after a full 1.5 month gap but I have not forgotten about this and neither should you or your inner circle
> 
> 
> I have made a donation for every member of my family and myself I dedicate this donation to the brave soldiers who are guarding Pakistan's borders and who lost their lives hope the after life benefits goes to them from today's donation
> 
> View attachment 546843



Bhai total kitnay billion chahyey is k liay ?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A.Muqeet khan said:


> you sir are a true patriot . you have inspired me to donate time and time again in this great cause.



Every one can play a part in national goal



JFThunderBlock3 said:


> Bhai total kitnay billion chahyey is k liay ?



The simplest way to reach goal is have you paid for yourself and a share on behalf of every member of your family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Every one can play a part in national goal
> 
> 
> 
> The simplest way to reach goal is have you paid for yourself and a share on behalf of every member of your family



This is not ZAKAT, this is a voluntary donation, please donate whatever you can.


----------



## VCheng

JFThunderBlock3 said:


> Bhai total kitnay billion chahyey is k liay ?



The problem with the Dam Fund is its intended purpose and the lack of proper and legal oversight. It was initially hyped as funds to build the dam, and then only to raise awareness about them:

https://acenews.pk/what-was-the-real-motive-of-dam-fund-under-former-cjp/

The former Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar has once again in the news not for judicial or legal reasons but for dam fund. His remarks regarding the real motive to establish the Diamir-Bhasha and Mohmand Dam Fund disappointed many people. *When the media campaign was launched to collect funds for dam, the general understanding and perception was that this money will be used to build dam.*

Whoever raised questions over the dam issue faced strong reaction from Mian Saqib Nisar, the chief justice of Pakistan at that time. He even once threatened to use article 6 of the constitution against critics of the dam. Article 6 can only be applied on those who abrogate or suspend the 1973 constitution. He was very emotional on the dam issue. He even said at one occasion that if needed he will stationed himself at dam site to ensure the timely completion of the dam.

*But yesterday, former chief justice made it clear that dam fund was never meant to build dam but to create awareness in the general public. He said this while speaking at a session of Lahore Literary Festival. He said that “We never thought this money would be sufficient to complete the project.”“We wanted to create awareness and make people understand how important it is”.*

If through this donation we are able to generate another Rs15 billion then that is an achievement. This money was never intended to be used 100% for building. [Through these funds] it really became a campaign.” He said when he proposed the idea of the dam fund at a conference, people were excited”.

“People have been coming to me to donate their entire lives’ pension. Small children came to me. There was a jazba. I’m sure it will continue. We have suggested how this fund can be raised with treasury bills and bonds etc. This is directly connected to the right of life. The constitution says if it is a question of fundamental rights then the Supreme Court has the unfettered right to enforce that right for public good. [Under this clause] I issued a direction to the government for the purpose of the fundamental right to life.”

*At the Lahore Literary Festival, when former chief justice Saqib Nisar was asked what he proposes as the way forward for the construction of the dams, given the gap between the required amount — a whopping Rs1.5tr — and the modest Rs9.8bn collected, he responded by saying the understanding was that the funds would be used to create awareness, and not for the actual construction of the dams.*

*This has raised serious questions on the whole dam fund campaign.* We were told that electronic media runs advertisement worth Rs13 billion free of cost as a contribution to this campaign. *People donated money for the construction of dams to store water and to generate cheap electricity. Now they have been told that this money was to create awareness about the importance of dams.*

*He never clarified during the peak of dam fund collection that this money will be spent on awareness campaign instead of building dam. This will likely come as a rude awakening to those who donated, both voluntarily and involuntarily* — from institutions like the armed forces and private banks, to poorly funded organisations like Pakistan’s football federation.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It's for DAM fun, I will pay again when I am getting paid Friday







Pakistanis own share in the dam fun , to help Government



RoadRunner401 said:


> This is not ZAKAT, this is a voluntary donation, please donate whatever you can.



I don't quite follow your logic , Zakat is donation to charity or cause

The DAM fund is one of the biggest concerns at national level , together with various foundations who do charitable work

The water will be used by people , animals and be used for farming thus I want to donate to help my country


----------



## JF-17ThunderBlock3

VCheng said:


> The problem with the Dam Fund is its intended purpose and the lack of proper and legal oversight. It was initially hyped as funds to build the dam, and then only to raise awareness about them:
> 
> https://acenews.pk/what-was-the-real-motive-of-dam-fund-under-former-cjp/
> 
> The former Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar has once again in the news not for judicial or legal reasons but for dam fund. His remarks regarding the real motive to establish the Diamir-Bhasha and Mohmand Dam Fund disappointed many people. *When the media campaign was launched to collect funds for dam, the general understanding and perception was that this money will be used to build dam.*
> 
> Whoever raised questions over the dam issue faced strong reaction from Mian Saqib Nisar, the chief justice of Pakistan at that time. He even once threatened to use article 6 of the constitution against critics of the dam. Article 6 can only be applied on those who abrogate or suspend the 1973 constitution. He was very emotional on the dam issue. He even said at one occasion that if needed he will stationed himself at dam site to ensure the timely completion of the dam.
> 
> *But yesterday, former chief justice made it clear that dam fund was never meant to build dam but to create awareness in the general public. He said this while speaking at a session of Lahore Literary Festival. He said that “We never thought this money would be sufficient to complete the project.”“We wanted to create awareness and make people understand how important it is”.*
> 
> If through this donation we are able to generate another Rs15 billion then that is an achievement. This money was never intended to be used 100% for building. [Through these funds] it really became a campaign.” He said when he proposed the idea of the dam fund at a conference, people were excited”.
> 
> “People have been coming to me to donate their entire lives’ pension. Small children came to me. There was a jazba. I’m sure it will continue. We have suggested how this fund can be raised with treasury bills and bonds etc. This is directly connected to the right of life. The constitution says if it is a question of fundamental rights then the Supreme Court has the unfettered right to enforce that right for public good. [Under this clause] I issued a direction to the government for the purpose of the fundamental right to life.”
> 
> *At the Lahore Literary Festival, when former chief justice Saqib Nisar was asked what he proposes as the way forward for the construction of the dams, given the gap between the required amount — a whopping Rs1.5tr — and the modest Rs9.8bn collected, he responded by saying the understanding was that the funds would be used to create awareness, and not for the actual construction of the dams.*
> 
> *This has raised serious questions on the whole dam fund campaign.* We were told that electronic media runs advertisement worth Rs13 billion free of cost as a contribution to this campaign. *People donated money for the construction of dams to store water and to generate cheap electricity. Now they have been told that this money was to create awareness about the importance of dams.*
> 
> *He never clarified during the peak of dam fund collection that this money will be spent on awareness campaign instead of building dam. This will likely come as a rude awakening to those who donated, both voluntarily and involuntarily* — from institutions like the armed forces and private banks, to poorly funded organisations like Pakistan’s football federation.



WHAT type of AWARENESS CAMPAIGN?
Is this misinterpretation from Dawn news?


----------



## VCheng

JFThunderBlock3 said:


> WHAT type of AWARENESS CAMPAIGN?
> Is this misinterpretation from Dawn news?



The type of awareness campaign is not known as of yet, nor who controls the funds and under what legal cover.


And that is whyI did not link the story in Dawn. 

The ex-CJP's words are quoted as follows:

"He said that *“We never thought this money would be sufficient to complete the project.”“We wanted to create awareness and make people understand how important it is”*.

If through this donation we are able to generate another Rs15 billion then that is an achievement. *This money was never intended to be used 100% for building. [Through these funds] it really became a campaign.*” He said when he proposed the idea of the dam fund at a conference, people were excited”."

You may draw your own conclusions, of course.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

@VCheng

Dawn news = Foreign sponsored paper in foreign language

State Bank of Pakistan / Supreme Court of Pakistan / Government of Pakistan /Military = Pakistani people

DawnNews ~ well they can speculate, when the whole dam will be constructed they will argue about water quality is not as pure as in their foreign made water bottles

Everyone knows , that DAM fund account is a unified project between people of Pakistan and Government of Pakistan

*"TOGETHER WE WILL MAKE THE DAM"
*
People have started the initiative and it will be supported by Government

What do you mean you have a problem understanding who controls the fund the funds are in hand of *Supreme Court / State bank of Pakistan* , the top institutes for Justice and Finance in Pakistan

*Prime Minister Imran Khan Praised the spirit of Pakistani people for the 10 Billion Rupee collected so far *








6 Days ago


----------



## VCheng

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> "TOGETHER WE WILL MAKE THE DAM"



That is good to know, but who is financing the dam when even the originator of the fund said these words?

*“We never thought this money would be sufficient to complete the project.”“We wanted to create awareness and make people understand how important it is”.

If through this donation we are able to generate another Rs15 billion then that is an achievement. This money was never intended to be used 100% for building. [Through these funds] it really became a campaign.”*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Good going. Crossed 10 billion. We should continue donating .


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Positive Aspect 
*

Unification of Pakistani Globally for a Good cause

None Loaned fund account , 100% by money from Pakistani People None financed from bank

Raise of Self belief in local population Rich or Poor that if they put their heart into it we can do it

Pakistani Military Donated

Pakistan Navy Donated

Pakistan Air-force Donated

Pakistanis Donated by themselves and Pakistanis Donated as group

Pakistani Communities took interest in Donation Campaign








We don't need a foreign Bank to give us any cash , if we believe in making it happen we can make it happen from our own budget and Taxes or Donation



The Account & Money collected is 100% for usage for DAM collection


*PHASE I : *
Collection of funds , for Project to Start

*PHASE II: *
Continued Growth of DAM fund , Government adds to account
People continue to support the massive project

*PHASE III: *
Development Fast tracks
People continue to support the massive project


It is the most supported initiative


----------



## ziaulislam

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Good going. Crossed 10 billion. We should continue donating .


Lets hope supreme court doesn't give back the 460b rupees to sindh govt /omni group and instead give it to dam fund

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*March 23rd 
*
A prominent Day for Pakistan March 23rd when Muslims in our country decided we need our own place for our own rules of law to be applicable , and later this vision became Pakistan

Happy March 23rd Azadi Deceleration day

In order to celebrate this day , while I may not have a 21 Gun salute or Cannon salute but I can offer my nation a small gift to show my gratitude for all what Pakistan has given me

Thank you Pakistan!!!

*
*






My good deed for week was paid today ^_^






You should also encourage your friends and family in inner circle to celebrate March 23rd with a Prosperity Donation to the Dam fund.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

This is a great initiative but I don't see the money required to build the dams being raised in a reasonable time frame by relaying on donations. To finish this funding, Pakistani society needs pool its resources with public-private partnership to fund and build these dams. It would be a consortium of the GOP working with numerous Pakistani banks, private companies and even individual investors as shareholders. For Pakistani banks, corporations, and individuals, investing in a business is halal, as long as the gains and losses are shared. Hydro Dams are guaranteed to recoup the initial investment (the fuel is free). Money earned by the power generations or water sales should be shared among the shareholders. Profit motive would get you to $10 billion pretty quick. 

An example of resources pooling for large energy projects:
When USA oil companies wanted to build the Alaska oil pipeline in the 70's, no single company or bank had enough money to fund the building. So what did do? Did they go to government? Did they ask a foreign governments for a loan? No...They pooled their resources. Multiple oil companies (BP, Exxon, Unocol, ConocoPhillips) got loans from multiple banks to fund the project. This way, if there is a loss, it would be shared between a large group and no single entity would go bankrupt...Pakistan needs to replicate this but using Islamic banking approaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

No doubt going thru the route of banks and loans is one Option

However it is 100% with in Pakistani people's own power take command of their own financial matters and Prosperity needs

Just matter of people joining the initiative


Pakistan's Total population = 200,000,000 (200 Million)

If 50 Million people joined the cause , and donated just 100 bucks = 5 Billion Dollars !!!
If 100 Million people joined the cause and donated just 100 bucks = 10 Billion Dollars !!!

Of course if every Pakistani Citizen donated once a year 100 bucks that is 20 Billion Dollars

No Bank loan needed


$100 comes to about 9,000-13,000 rupees per person once in 365 days

if the people will build it with no loan then any money raised by the project will go back to Pakistan 100%

(2-3 Billion Dollar going back yearly to Federal Government is what is needed not to a Bank)

People who want to invest they should buy the Investment Bonds Pakistan offers many investment bonds


Just a matter of 2 of these notes coming out per person







This is what NAB recovered from 1 corrupt person in Baluchistan





Our MPA Sherjil Memon just 5 Billion cash found in home






This was recovered from another Government officials home









Money recovered from Sindh Assembly Speaker









Money will come from following

a) People of Pakistan (Good will)
b) NAB capturing corrupt people and recovering 3-8 Billion per raid on officials homes
c) Government of Pakistan budget



Alhamdulilah , NAB raids and Police work returning so much money , internally in Pakistan mashallah

No need to take loans to make Dam


3 Cases

> 1 Billion Rupee Recovered from Baluchistan Ex Finance Minister
> 9 Billion Rupee /Gold and Money recovered from Sindh Assembly Speaker Siraj Durrani
> 5 Billion Rupee Shergil Memon Case


15 Billion recovered here from just 3 people

Recently Bahria Town was asked to pay 490 Billion Rupee for their land acquisition in Sindh this was not case of corruption but Tax collection agreement Bahria Town is a good organization


*Supreme Court should redirect these NAB found billions to DAM fund would be fantastic *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> No doubt going thru the route of banks and loans is one Option
> 
> However it is 100% with in Pakistani people's own power take command of their own financial matters and Prosperity needs
> 
> Just matter of people joining the initiative
> 
> 
> Pakistan's Total population = 200,000,000 (200 Million)
> 
> If 50 Million people joined the cause , and donated just 100 bucks = 5 Billion Dollars !!!
> If 100 Million people joined the cause and donated just 100 bucks = 10 Billion Dollars !!!
> 
> Of course if every Pakistani Citizen donated once a year 100 bucks that is 20 Billion Dollars
> 
> No Bank loan needed
> 
> 
> $100 comes to about 9,000-13,000 rupees per person once in 365 days
> 
> if the people will build it with no loan then any money raised by the project will go back to Pakistan 100%
> 
> (2-3 Billion Dollar going back yearly to Federal Government is what is needed not to a Bank)
> 
> People who want to invest they should buy the Investment Bonds Pakistan offers many investment bonds
> 
> 
> Just a matter of 2 of these notes coming out per person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what NAB recovered from 1 corrupt person in Baluchistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our MPA Sherjil Memon just 5 Billion cash found in home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was recovered from another Government officials home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money recovered from Sindh Assembly Speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money will come from following
> 
> a) People of Pakistan (Good will)
> b) NAB capturing corrupt people and recovering 3-8 Billion per raid on officials homes
> c) Government of Pakistan budget
> 
> 
> 
> Alhamdulilah , NAB raids and Police work returning so much money , internally in Pakistan mashallah
> 
> No need to take loans to make Dam
> 
> 
> 3 Cases
> 
> > 1 Billion Rupee Recovered from Baluchistan Ex Finance Minister
> > 9 Billion Rupee /Gold and Money recovered from Sindh Assembly Speaker Siraj Durrani
> > 5 Billion Rupee Shergil Memon Case
> 
> 
> 15 Billion recovered here from just 3 people
> 
> Recently Bahria Town was asked to pay 490 Billion Rupee for their land acquisition in Sindh this was not case of corruption but Tax collection agreement Bahria Town is a good organization
> 
> 
> *Supreme Court should redirect these NAB found billions to DAM fund would be fantastic *



It would be great if things went this well but this not how developed nations fund mega engineering projects. I am skeptical it will get you the money required in the shortest time frame and we need these dams ASAP.

Here I would do it:

Go after money from corrupt officials and crowdfunding to a point 

A water tax is needed. People will not conserve water if its free. The revenue generated can also be invested in efficiency, waste water recycling, dams/rain water storage, even desalination.
Set up a public-private partnership with a modern managements structure (as I described above). Since the fuel is free, the Dams should be guaranteed to generate a profit. Who wouldn't invest that? Profit motive will get you the money required very quickly. 
This approach can replicated for other engineering projects. In my opinion, 5%-10% of our GDP should be dedicated to infrastructure/industrial development, with water and energy as priorities. Can you crowdfund 5% of the GDP....I highly doubt it.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

What is price of dams in PKR???


----------



## CrazyZ

Ahmet Pasha said:


> What is price of dams in PKR???



Based on what I've read: 1,396,500,000,000 PKR....my rough guess for both dams.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well the figure you quoted is about 11 Billion

And I have already shared with folks 200 Million Pakistani if each just gave 100 dollar , we will raise 20 Billion Dollar

The question is not the big number but how many Pakistani Citizens can be influenced to believe in donating

25,000 Pakistani x $100 dollar = 2.5 Million Dollar collected (0.01% of Population believed and paid)

<We are here at 80 million dollar mark> 0.44% of population paid 

1 Million Pakistani x $100 dollar = 100 Million Dollar (0.5% of Population believed and paid)
25 Million Pakistani x $100 dollar = 2.5 Billion Dollar (12.5% of Population believed and paid)
50 Million Pakistanis x $100 dollar = 5 Billion Dollar (25% of Population believed and paid)
100 Million Pakistanis x $100 dollar = 10 Billion Dollar (50% of population believed and paid)
200 Million Pakistan x $100 dollar = 20 Billion Dollar (100% of population believed and paid) 


Part of the education we need is to inform people the correct amount due from each person

Every Pakistani is due 2 (5,000 Rupee notes for donation) 
But even 100 Rupee, 500 rupee , 1,000 Rupee , 2000 Rupee makes a dent 


Pakistanis live in 50 lakh - 100lakhn properties so many villas , the value comes to 
100,000 USD to 150,000 USD so here the ask is mere $100 bucks 

*Ultimate Question Short term: *
Can 25 Million to 50 Million Pakistani put hand in their pocket and give out something in rupees to their country (Ideally Two 5,000 RUPEE notes)


----------



## CrazyZ

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well the figure you quoted is about 11 Billion
> 
> And I have already shared with folks 200 Million Pakistani if each just gave 100 dollar , we will raise 20 Billion Dollar
> 
> The question is not the big number but how many Pakistani Citizens can be influenced to believe in donating
> 
> 25,000 Pakistani x $100 dollar = 2.5 Million Dollar collected (0.01% of Population believed and paid)
> 
> <We are here at 88 million dollar mark> 0.44% of population paid
> 
> 1 Million Pakistani x $100 dollar = 100 Million Dollar (0.5% of Population believed and paid)
> 25 Million Pakistani x $100 dollar = 2.5 Billion Dollar (12.5% of Population believed and paid)
> 50 Million Pakistanis x $100 dollar = 5 Billion Dollar (25% of Population believed and paid)
> 100 Million Pakistanis x $100 dollar = 10 Billion Dollar (50% of population believed and paid)
> 200 Million Pakistan x $100 dollar = 20 Billion Dollar (100% of population believed and paid)
> 
> 
> Part of the education we need is to inform people the correct amount due from each person
> 
> Every Pakistani is due 2 (5,000 Rupee notes for donation)



You leave out private business's as a funding source this way. In the west, private corporations have huge amounts of money....Apple has trillions of dollars.... more then any individual. I'm sure private business in Pakistan have wealth that can be brought into a public private partnership. Profit motive will attract MCB or Habib bank to help fund this initiative.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The most important item we need to ask is , do we wish the 4 Billion Dollar revenue going to Federal Government from Dam after it is constructed , or do we want it being sent outside of country to investors

Building it ourselves will ensure , we don't ask anyone else for 4 Billion Dollar !!! Favors

For me I would prefer , this Annual Revenue goes 100% to Federal Government of Pakistan so they can apply it to Schools, Hospitals , or other social betterment projects

I would prefer , 25,000,000 (25 million Pakistanis) to 50,000,000 (50 million Pakistanis) can donate $100 each so we can get to 100 million - 2.5 Billion mark 


Can we get 10 Top populated cities of Pakistan 100% committed on donation

1 Karachi 

, Sindh 11,624,219 
2 Lahore 

, Punjab 6,310,888 
3 Faisalabad 

, Punjab 2,506,595 
4 Rawalpindi 

, Punjab 1,743,101 
5 Multan 

, Punjab 1,437,230 
6 Hyderābād 

, Sindh 1,386,330 
7 Gujranwala 

, Punjab 1,384,471 
8 Peshawar 

, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa 1,218,773
9 Rahim Yar Khan 

, Punjab 788,915 
10 Quetta 

, Balochistan 733,675 


This is our 30 Million people if all these folks donated $100 , we will raise 3 Billion 


Can 80% of Lahore/Karachi population commit themselves to goal ? 
Can other 8 cities commit to level of 95% !!


----------



## CrazyZ

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The most important item we need to ask is , do we wish the 4 Billion Dollar revenue going to Federal Government from Dam after it is constructed , or do we want it being sent outside of country to investors
> 
> For me I would prefer , this Annual Revenue goes 100% to Federal Government of Pakistan so they can
> apply it to Schools, Hospitals , or other social betterment projects
> 
> I would prefer , 25,000,000 (25 million Pakistanis) to 50,000,000 (50 million Pakistanis) can donate $100 each so we can get to 100 million - 2.5 Billion mark



GOP can be the majority shareholder. Lets say 55%, a water tax and crowdfunding can provide this. 45% of the shares should be offered to private investors. The profits should be shared between the shareholders....I have no problem with this. Private businesses and individuals have resources to help and its halal to invest in a business's, if profits and losses are shared. We need to develop our financial sector, the dams are a huge opportunity to do this... it adds to growth of the service sector, cheap electricity will add to our industrial growth, the water will boost our agricultural sector. Its a huge boost for the economy if done right.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well great idea but Government of Pakistan is already suffering due to lack of Taxation

Their source of income is Taxes
Their source of income if Profits from PIA, Railways, Steele Mills , Import & Export Surplus, Postal Service, Freight Transport business , Shipping Industry
Their source of income are corporate Taxes (Taxes collected from big companies Textile, Food)
Their source of income is Remittance

Government of Pakistan needs the Dam profits 4 Billion per year to revive their development programs (Supplementary Income)

*So the DAM project serves 4 purpose *

#1 Water Safety and availability for farming and drinking etc
#2 Growth of Farming in Pakistan
#3 Extra Power Generation for Industrial Usage and Homes
#4 Give a constant Guaranteed Income to Government of Pakistan (3-4 Billion Annually)


So as for Pakistan this is a *National Objective* to motivate maximum participation of population to donate and construct the DAMs


The greater the ownership Pakistan will have over the Dam fund the more revenue we will be able to use to grow our GDP figures and surplus down the line


The more Pakistanis understand importance of this Goal they will realize if they want to see their nation move into Developed nation bracket they will have to dig into their pockets and join the cause



This project really is


People
Government

Coming together to help the country move forward


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If Pakistani Banks Conglomerate wish to propose a proposal for Loan for 4 Billion which Government of Pakistan can pay back in 5 years it would be a reasonable proposal , with fixed 250 million profit. A **permanent** share in profits however would not be a ideal scenario for Government of Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Whoa thats way too big for me to understand. 
How about in Billion of USD???
12 Billion USD??


CrazyZ said:


> Based on what I've read: 1,396,500,000,000 PKR....my rough guess for both dams.


----------



## CrazyZ

I think we are making the same points from different prospectives. Private sector participation will reduce the need to collect taxes to fund the dams. Private sector profits from the dams can be taxed easily. Economic growth will also increase tax revenues. The key is to get the dams built ASAP. At current donation rate how long will it take to build the dams? 10 years ??? 20 years ??? We need it faster then that. 

Water must have an associated cost in Pakistan....that's the only way people will conserve and not waste it. A water tax would be a start even if collection is a problem.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Whoa thats way too big for me to understand.
> How about in Billion of USD???
> 12 Billion USD??



I've heard different amounts. $10 - 12 billion. Basha is on the expensive side because of the terrain and parts of Karakorum highway will be flooded and need rebuilding.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Time to construct DAM should be 5 years period or less 
The DAM can be constructed in phases

a) Water safety , Dam Filling phase 1 
b) Electricity & Power generation phase 2 

So Pakistan can also split the development cost that way


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

March 19th 
1100 people attended Dinner convention in Toronto for Dam Fund
*$400,000 dollars have been donated by Pakistani community *

**






















https://www.brecorder.com/2019/03/2...ity-in-canada-donates-us-400000-in-dams-fund/

ISLAMABAD: Pakistani community in Canada donated over 400,000 dollars for Dams fund, so-far 1.5 million dollars have been contributed by Diaspora in Canada.

According to the details issued by PTI’s Central Media Department, overseas Pakistanis responded overwhelmingly to the national cause donating generously to the dam fund, *400,000 dollars have been donated by Pakistani community* in Toronto’s Bilal Mosque.

Senator Faisal Javed thanked Pakistani community for generously donating in the dam fund, said a press release issued here on Thursday.

He said that with this passion, Pakistan would soon overcome the prevailing water crisis.

Former Chief Justice Pakistan Saqib Nisar also addressed the fund raising ceremony.

After Ottawa, fund raising ceremonies will be held in Admonton, Calgary and Vancouver as well.

Moreover, former CJP Saqib Nisar, Senator Faisal Javed and PTI senior leader Dr. Firdous Ashiq Awan observed the proceedings of Canada’s Senate and met with the senators. Speaker Senate recognized Pakistan’s delegation in the senate sitting. Senator Faisal Javed extended special thanks to Ahmad Syed (IAPWM) and Speaker of the Senate of Canada.


----------



## NoorAkhhter

https://www.besturdushayari.com/dam-banao-dam-banao/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good deed for day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

So when the construction to start on this dam i'm hearing ZERO news about the construction


----------



## CrazyZ

Muhammad Omar said:


> So when the construction to start on this dam i'm hearing ZERO news about the construction


https://arynews.tv/en/imran-foundation-stone-mohmand-dam/


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CrazyZ said:


> https://arynews.tv/en/imran-foundation-stone-mohmand-dam/



No mention of Bhasha


----------



## Type59

Hopefully bahria town fine will be diverted to this project.


----------



## NoorAkhhter

https://www.besturdushayari.com/dam-banao-dam-banao/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=689877288358606

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Type59 said:


> Hopefully bahria town fine will be diverted to this project.


If we stop corruption, we won't have to wait for fines for payment towards the DAM. The money will come itself.


----------



## maithil

Pakistanis Donated $40M to Build a Dam. Their Government Spent $63M On Its Ads.


The magical crowdsourced mega dam was supposed to solve Pakistan’s future flooding and power problems.




www.vice.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Wood

maithil said:


> Pakistanis Donated $40M to Build a Dam. Their Government Spent $63M On Its Ads.
> 
> 
> The magical crowdsourced mega dam was supposed to solve Pakistan’s future flooding and power problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com


Surely, this is fake news?


----------



## Inception-06

WebMaster said:


> If we stop corruption, we won't have to wait for fines for payment towards the DAM. The money will come itself.



What happened with the funds ? For this project ?


----------

